# Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

Da ja diverse Thread durchzogen sind von der Sinnfrage, ob es zum Angeln auf Raubfische eine 300-Euro-Rolle sein muß oder ob es auch das 30-Euro-Discountermodell tut, hier der passende Thread dazu.

Also Leute, ready to rumble?

Los gehts...


Uli


----------



## Gufi Angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

daiwa powermesh für 75€
Spro blue arc 75€ o. spro red arc 89€


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Die Daiwa Powermesh ist eine Superwahl.

High-End von vor 10 Jahren zum moderaten Preis von heute.

Gute Sache


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Dann will ich doch gleich auch mal auf die Kacke hau´n...

Daiwa Tournament Airity für 500 Piepen..
Daiwa Infinity Q für 350 Euronen und zu guter Letzt 2x Daiwa Tournament Entoh zum Aalangeln...

Und warum das Ganze....?

Weil´s Spaß macht....!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also Leute, ready to rumble?


Jo.

Ganz kurz mal umrissen:

Die *Zuverlässigkeit* ist eine Sache, die eine gewisse Menge Geld kostet.
Also zu billig = unzuverlässig und versagen.

Ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung (ca. 50-70 EUR) stimmt dieser Faktor, dann kommt *Komfort* und mehr Ergonomie dazu. Angenehmer, leichter, smarter laufend.

Darüber hinaus, so ab 150 EUR kommt irgendwann die *Luxusgrenze*, der Rollenkauf ist Dope für den Süchtigen auf seinem Rolltrip. :m
Anders gesagt was aber das gleiche meint: Der wunderschöne Rollenlauf ist ein Bonbon für die langen bisslosen Zeiten und Schneidertage, erleichtert das Durchhalten.

Die Preise an sich sind ziemlich relativ: Wieviel kostet die Essenration für 1 Woche für eine 4 köpfige Famile, selbst im günstigen Supermarkt? Was kostet ein Essen gehen zu zweit? Dafür kann ich schon mal selber kochen und mir hinterher ne nette Mittelpreisspinnrolle vom Ersparten kaufen. :m

ach, das waren nur die Rollen ...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

also ich habe mich über die jahre immer weiter gesteigert, angefangen hab ich bei der 15 € rolle, weitergemacht bei der 30€ rolle, und jetzt bin ich bei ca. 100-170€.
da ich oft angel, stelle ich auch hohe ansprüche mittlerweile an mein gerät...
wenn ich den ganzen tag am wasser stehe beim werfen, muss mein rolle leicht, leichtgängig und einfach zuverlässig sein. diese eigenschaften richten sich eben leider nach der preisklasse.
soll heißen, das ich mit der teureren rolle wegen dieser wohl besseren eigenschaften wesentlich entspannter und schöner angeln kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Carsten du Highendgerätewildsau, das gibt es ja gar nicht.

Wie Spaß? Bei der Kohle?

Ich habe übrigens neulich deine alten Daiwa PMS Karpfenruten gegen eine Rolle getauscht...


----------



## honeybee (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> soll heißen, das ich mit der teureren rolle wegen dieser wohl besseren eigenschaften wesentlich entspannter und schöner angeln kann.



Aber bringt trotz alledem nicht mehr Fisch :q


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Yeah richtig Auslaufmodelle sind ja bekanntlich am ökonomischsten,ist wie mit
den Jahreswagen!

Taxidermist


----------



## mitch (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.

So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, Qualität hat eben ihren Preis. Es muss ja nicht immer gleich die Rute für 340 € und die Rolle für 499 € sein.


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens neulich deine alten Daiwa PMS Karpfenruten gegen eine Rolle getauscht...


 
Die schönen Dictator Z... Du Banause... Und ich dachte, die wären bei dir in guten Händen...(Heul...)

Gegen welche Rolle denn...?


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

shim seido3000sra....noch 2 stk. gekauft, weil nur ca. 35€ pro stk.....waren die letzten beiden hier und der "neue schund"(so fasse ich die aussage meines dealers auf) musste raus....mal was zum lecker aal angeln an der kaikante.....:q....nun habe ich 3.....aber zum barsch und mefo-angeln macht sie auch schon spass....


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Och...


gegen eine neue Aspire 4000 FA

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



andre23 schrieb:


> shim seido3000sra....noch 2 stk. gekauft, weil nur ca. 35€ pro stk.....


Sapristi, der Preisverfall ging ja noch schneller als sonst, sind glatte -55% in wenigen Wochen. Kommt bestimmt bald ein verbessertes Modell. :q


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die schönen Dictator Z... Du Banause... Und ich dachte, die wären bei dir in guten Händen...(Heul...)
> 
> Gegen welche Rolle denn...?




bei uli ist nicht´s in guten hænden, solltest du wissen carsten...ihr banausen.....:q....


....hoffe wir sehen uns mal zusammen an den kuesten danmark´s....zum angeln und schnacken....ohne tauschgeschæfte....die mefo ruft langsam.....


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Och...
> 
> 
> gegen eine neue Aspire 4000 FA
> ...


 
Boah....

na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt...

Ich dachte schon, gegen ´ne Catania oder so...#6


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> . Kommt bestimmt bald ein verbessertes Modell. :q




...geh ich schwer von aus.....ist eine rolle, fuer den mittelmæssig zufriedenstellenden barsch bis zander angler.....welches nicht bøse, schlecht gemeint ist....


....kampfstarke fische sind allerdings auch zu bewæltigen.....


----------



## bolli (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber bringt trotz alledem nicht mehr Fisch :q


Gut dass Du den Smiley nicht vergessen hast. 

Noch besser ist aber: "Ist doch dem Fisch egal, was für eine Rute ich fische."

Das sind meine Lieblingssprüche, wenn Plumsangler (nicht bös gemeint ) meinen über Handwerksgerät wie Spinn- oder Fliegentackle mitreden zu müssen. 
|jump:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Achso, mal eine Vereinfachung zu Ulis Eingangsfrage, eine (erste) Antithese:

*Ab welcher Größenordnung hat man denn ein ordentliches brauchbares Gerät*, wo man im wesentlichen - und gerade was den operativen Fischfang betrifft, keine Einschränkungen mehr hinnehmen muß?

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, daß ich z.B. mit einer Ryobi Ecusima für 44 EUR von einem Boardpartner und einer Balzer Magna z.B. MX9 für ca. 40 aus dem Abverkauf die wesentlichsten Leistungsmerkmale in der Tasche habe. 
Eine Skeletor/Series1 für ca 80 EUR und eine Ryobi/Arc für den gleichen Preis sind nochmal wieder einen Tick schöner. Der Preis verdoppelt sich, der Zuwachs (gegenüber der Vorkombo) an fühlbarer Leistung ist aber nur klein, vlt. 20% .
Bei weiterer Verdoppelung, also ca. 160 p. Rute + Rolle bekomme ich nochmal 10%, bei weiterer Verdoppelung also ca. 320 p. Rute + Rolle bekomme ich nochmal 5%, es wird immer weniger.

Das Gerät für 2*320=640 EUR zum 8fachen Preis gegenüber dem Gerät zu 2*40=80 EUR 
würde damit 35% besser Fische fangen. Könnte sogar hinkommen. :q

Wenn die 35% zwischen gefangenen oder nicht-gefangenen Fisch die Entscheidung bringen, bin ich derbe auf der Gewinnerseite! #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Mein Lieber Uli,

das waren weitgereiste Ruten! Die haben viel Fisch und viele Länder gesehen! Ich hoffe, du hast dich auch mit einem weinenden Áuge von ihnen getrennt. Die waren in Italien, Ungarn, Österreich, Dänemark und Norwegen und haben im Hamburger Hafen so einige Zentner Fisch gesehen...

Das waren echt geschichtsträchtige Stöcker...#d


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achso, mal eine Vereinfachung zu Ulis Eingangsfrage, eine (erste) Antithese:
> 
> *Ab welcher Größenordnung hat man denn ein ordentliches brauchbares Gerät*, wo man im wesentlichen - und gerade was den operativen Fischfang betrifft, keine Einschränkungen mehr hinnehmen muß?
> 
> ...



wie schon geschrieben, die seido´s gab´s fuer ca. 35€ und wenn man nicht wirklich blind durch die welt læuft, findet man immer etwas nettes fuer den nicht nur kleinen geldbeutel....


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich weiß, aber er wird sie in Ehren halten...


----------



## Dennert (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ne Rolle für 100 Euro ist für mich völlig ausreichend. In diesem Preissegment kann man schon von Zuverlässigkeit ausgehen.
Außerdem geh ich mit meinem Kram nicht besonders gut um und ne Rolle ist bei mir nach spätestens 2 Jahren ausgeangelt.
Eh ich nochmal 100 Euro auf ein sogenanntes Topmodell draufpacke, kauf ich mir für das Geld lieber gute Köder. Die sind viel wichtiger, denn sie überzeugen den Fisch und nichts anderes. 
Fange lieber schöne Fische, als beim Angeln die ganze Zeit das Preisschild von ner Stella zu bewunderern.

Wenn man 200 Euro für Rute und Rolle einplant, hat man schon sehr ordentliches Gerät, mit dem es Spaß macht zu angeln.


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Gerät für 2*320=640 EUR zum 8fachen Preis gegenüber dem Gerät zu 2*40=80 EUR
> würde damit 35% besser Fische fangen. Könnte sogar hinkommen. :q
> 
> Wenn die 35% zwischen gefangenen oder nicht-gefangenen Fisch die Entscheidung bringen, bin ich derbe auf der Gewinnerseite! #6



ich behaupte sogar, obwohl ich die 35% nicht verstehe...., fængt ein angler, der sein gewæsser, køder und fische kennt zu ueber 327,25% mehr:q.....wir sollten mal den test machen....stella und co. , gegen "askari schrott"....#6

....der HE angler hat sicher einen angenehmeren angeltag, ohne frage....aber bei weitem nicht das adrenalin....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrenalin

des anderen, der seine spezi´s kennt, in den adern:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....der HE angler hat sicher einen angenehmeren angeltag, ohne frage....aber bei weitem nicht das adrenalin....
> 
> des anderen, der seine spezi´s kennt in den adern:q


 
Das verstehe ich nicht Andre.

Und wenn beide das Gewässer gleich gut kennen?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Genau, was dann?

Stimme aber zu: Für den Fangerfolg ist die Gewässerkenntnis ein sehr vordringlicher Faktor.

Mit einem schweren Brandungsgerät oder Bootsrute von 800g Rute und 1000g Rolle wird der Supergewässerkenner aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch kaum Fische fangen, vlt. einen! :q

Da fällt mir noch ein: Wie verteilen sich die Fangtage, wieviel a) Schneidertage, b) wieviel maue Fangtage wo man sich anstrengen muß, und wieviele c) egal-was-man-tut es-beißt-auf-alles? Ich schätze grob, a=66% b=28% c=5%

Und ich schätze, an den b)Tagen spielt das Gerät eine wichtige fangentscheidende Rolle.


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht Andre.
> 
> Und wenn beide das Gewässer gleich gut kennen?
> 
> Uli



dann wird es eben interessant und der bessere angler wird den fisch bekommen.......habe selbige situationen schon sehr oft durch....erfahrung, routine....http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Routine....ist alles.....


.....da hilft auch HE wenig gegen:q.....das weisst du aber


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

evt. kommt einfallsreichtum hinzu.....


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



andre23 schrieb:


> evt. kommt einfallsreichtum hinzu.....


 
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Fangerfolges...


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein: Wie verteilen sich die Fangtage, wieviel a) Schneidertage, b) wieviel maue Fangtage wo man sich anstrengen muß, und wieviele c) egal-was-man-tut es-beißt-auf-alles? Ich schätze grob, a=66% b=28% c=5%
> 
> Und ich schätze, an den b)Tagen spielt das Gerät eine wichtige fangentscheidende Rolle.



...und genau dieses hængt wieder entscheidend mit dem gewæsser zusammen und deren erkenntnisse bzw. kenntnissen....z.b. der øresund ist nicht der hamburger hafen#h


----------



## Gralf (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



			
				Dennert;1854937 kauf ich mir für das Geld lieber gute Köder. [/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja hier gar nicht am Thema vorbei. Es heisst gutes Sipnngerät. Da sind doch die Spinnköder dabei.
> 
> Ich möchte mich ja nicht als Billigangler darstellen. Aber da kaufen Leute anscheinend extrem teure Kunstköder.
> 
> ...


----------



## fantazia (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit einem schweren Brandungsgerät oder Bootsrute von 800g Rute und 1000g Rolle wird der Supergewässerkenner aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch kaum Fische fangen, vlt. einen! :q


mag beim fischen mit gufi,twister oder anderen ködern wo die führung wichtig(entscheident) ist ja stimmen.aber was stört die ausrüstung nen hecht,zander oder barsch wenn man ansitzt oder nen spinner oder blinker monoton durchs wasser zieht?da bekommste mit high-end bzw passenden gerät auch nich mehr bisse.verwandeln werden sich natürlich mehr lassen.


----------



## Pelznase (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

finde auch, dass man bei einer rolle ab 70 euro schon gut bedient ist und was zuverlässiges hat. so ab 150 euro - würde ich sagen, geht es übers angeln hinaus.


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

....mal eine mehr als unschøne frage (ich habe es hier noch nie gemacht), aber viele angeln mit lebendem køfi (es ist erlaubt)....køderfuehrung und HE rute und rolle kommen nun als ausrede nicht mehr in frage.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Guter Punkt in Post 31! #6

geht insgesamt um sowas wie das Balancing, wofür gebe ich wieviel Geld aus, bzw. wofür gebe ich mein Geld = Etat aus, woran spare ich ? #c
Da keiner ultimativ viel Geld ausgeben kann und will, ist da meist eine bestimmte - aber individuell verschiedene - Schmerzgrenze.

Ich mache z.B. am liebsten vieles selber, Stahlvorfächer, Kunstködertuning, weil mir das käufliche nicht gut genug erscheint.
Rollen halte ich ab einem bestimmten Level für gut genug und nicht mehr so viel beeinflussend.
Die Rute+Schnur ist dagegen gerade für den rollenden Spinnangler für meine Erfahrung das vordringlichste Instrument. Die Rute kann bezüglich Führung und Bißerkennung gar nicht gut genug sein, es zahlt sich aus, jeder besser erkannte Zupfer und jede schnellere Reaktion münzt sich um in gehakte Fische. Die Abstimmung von Rute, Schnur und Vorfach ist ein noch viel zu wenig beackertes Gebiet, paßt längst nicht alles und es läßt sich noch einiges herausholen. Die wirklich unsichtbare Schnur mit 10kg Tragkraft und nett zu händeln würde ich sofort kaufen, auch wenn sie sehr teuer wäre.


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

zumindest bei der "ausbeute".....


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Nun ja Andre,

jetzt wird es extrem kompliziert.

Erstens hast du recht und zweitens geht es in diesem Thread ausdrücklich um Spinngerät.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Genau, bei passiveren Angelarten wie fantazia das oben auch anführt, da spielt das Gerät längst nicht die extreme Geige. 
Selbst absolute Hitechfans angeln dort noch mit uralten Dingern #h, weil es eben reicht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich dazu noch irgendwas schreiben/bzw. sagen soll...
Nöööö, ich lass dass mal lieber...

Besser ist das...

Oder...:q


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ det....

wir sind, auch wenn du etwas mehr ahnung vom geræt zu scheinen hast, auf der selben wellenlænge....

...jeder angler sollte sich mit seiner rute und rolle wohlfuehlen...ich glaube, dass ist das entscheidene.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@andre23 Da hast Du mit dem Wohlfühlen einen guten effektiven Maßstab genannt, genau darum gehts!

und @Brassenwürger, Jo , denn gute Nacht! #h


----------



## tom66 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Da eine Rolle beim Spinnfischen, Jerken und Jiggen erheblich mehr benutzt und gefordert wird, als beim Posen- oder Grundangeln, sollte man ihr bei dieser Angelart auch mehr Bedeutung beimessen, ist meine Meinung. Sofern man regelmäßig angeln geht und sich eine hochwertigere Rolle leisten kann, würde ich auf jedem Fall nicht die günstigste Variante empfehlen. Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sind wahrscheinlich Rollen im mittleren Preissegement am Besten. High End Geräte sind mehr etwas für Liebhaber und für Leute, bei denen es nicht auf jeden Euro ankommt. 

Ein anderer Aspekt ist natürlich der Zielfisch. Da beim Welsangeln extreme Belastungen auftreten werden vernünftige Rollen für diesen Zielfisch auch erst im mittleren Preissegment zu haben sein.

Noch ein weiterer Punkt sind die Einsatzzwecke. Es ist natürlich besser zum Hechtangeln und zum Barschangeln verschiedene (passende) Rollen zu verwenden, als alles mit einer (high end) Rolle machen zu wollen. Insofern muss sich jeder selbst überlegen wie groß das Budget ist und wie man auf welche Fische angeln möchte. 

Darüber hinaus halte ich geeignete Schnur und gute Haken für die wichtigsten Utensilien beim Angeln, an denen man nicht sparen sollte.


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun ja Andre,
> 
> jetzt wird es extrem kompliziert.
> 
> ...



weiss ich doch uli...ich "spinne" doch auch mal ganz gern....

....auf mefo....und dass wird bald wieder....fotos sende ich dir dann....die 1,10m wartet noch:q


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich dazu noch irgendwas schreiben/bzw. sagen soll...
> Nöööö, ich lass dass mal lieber...
> 
> Besser ist das...
> ...




nøøøøøø carsten...du bist experte.....#h


----------



## J-son (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hat eigentlich mal jemand darüber nachgedacht wie teuer Low-Price-Tackle sein kann, wenn man erst beim ersten Härtetest feststellt dass der (in diesem Falle Fehl-)Kauf seinen Anforderungen nicht gerecht wird, bzw. das Zeux gleich nach dem Entstehen der ersten Gebrauchsspuren den Geist aufgibt?
Selbst bei bestehenden Garantie-Ansprüchen kommt die Statistik sicher nicht über 20-25%, die von den enttäuschten Käufern eingefordert werden, und somit erstattet werden müssen ("zu stressig", Quittung verloren, Händler zu weit weg, "lohnt nicht", schlecht informiert).

Sinnvoll an teurem Spinngerät finde ich:

die berechtigte Erwartungshaltung,
die daraus resultierende rigorose Handhabung eines Reklamationsrechtes - incl. der plötzlich auftauchenden Fähigkeit den Kaufbeleg und die Originalverpackung sicher zu archivieren,
den - auch bei Vollchaoten durch den Preis implizierten - äusserst sorgsamen Umgang mit den Geräten (der dementsprechend meist zu einer längeren Lebensdauer führt),
und dass ausser den für gutes Spinngerät üblichen Anforderungen (Funktionalität, Lebensdauer, evtl. Gewicht), auch noch andere, für manch einen sekundäre Parameter (Gewichtsverteilung, der gehobene Spassfaktor, Design) bedient werden.

Unsinnig empfinde ich dagegen:

den Markenhype,
die Sucht nach teurem Tackle,
und die (begründete) Angst vor Beschädigung oder Diebstahl, die sich bei dem ein oder anderen Petrijünger gerne als eine handfeste Paranoia äussert - und davon kann ich mich leider nicht ganz ausnehmen.

Interessant fände ich noch eine Umfrage zu diesem Thema:

wer leistet sich teures Spinngerät wegen
a.) des Prestiges,
b.) der Hoffnung auf noch mehr Funktionalität als notwendig (evtl. eigene Handicaps kompensieren),
c.) Markenfetisch, oder 
d.) wegen des Designs.

Da aber hier jeder sehen kann was der andere abgestimmt hat, wäre ein repräsentatives Ergebnis wohl eher unwahrscheinlich...


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



J-son schrieb:


> Da aber hier jeder sehen kann was der andere abgestimmt hat, wäre ein repräsentatives Ergebnis wohl eher unwahrscheinlich...
> 
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



bis jetzt hat noch niemand abgestimmt....weder ueber funktionalitæt, preis, designe, ect....ect....nur ueber handhabung und liebhaben....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Für mich ist neben der reinen Funktionalität auch der Spaß ein sehr entscheidender Faktor... |rolleyes

In meiner knappen Freizeit möchte ich maximalen Spaß am Angeln haben... Körperlich wäre ich natürlich in der Lage eine Kombo mit 800g zum Spinnen zu tragen, aber für was wenn es auch halb so schwer geht und mir das fischen einfach mehr Spaß macht, weil die Ausrüstung eben genau so ist wie ich sie mir vorstelle? Rational ist das schlecht zu erklären, fühlt sich einfach besser an...

Ähnlich wie beim Essen, natürlich werde ich auch jeden tag von Spaghetti Napoli satt, billig ist es auch, aber ich persönlich mag andere Sachen lieber... Das hat auch nix mit abwerten zu tun, man sollte einfach jedem das gönnen was derjenige fischen möchte! Und wenns die Stella ist - na gut! 

Aber inzwischen gibt es ja auch zu moderaten Preisen gute Ware, alles drüber ist dann Liebhaberei und bringt uns "Tacklefetis" kurzzeitig Befriedigung, bis es mal wieder was neues sein muss.... Ob der Japan-Wobbler dann mehr fängt als der Spro ist nicht entscheident, sein Wackeln mit der Hüfte ist so geil das die Kaufentscheidung schon gefallen ist... Ja das ist bescheuert, ich weiß.

Scheiß Sucht! :m

CU SS


----------



## micbrtls (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Kommt drauf an, wie die Preise zustande kommen. Ein hoher Preis kann auch dadurch entstehen, das die Geräte über viele Zwischenstationen gehen. Und man sollte auch zwischen billig und preiswert unterscheiden! Eine meiner schönsten Rollen war die Quick Finessa Forelle, ist aber auch schon etliche Jahre her. Die Bremse war ne Wucht und ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Teil.

Es ist aber auch ein Unterschied, ob ich alle 10 Tage oder täglich ans Wasser gehe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Als Schwabe versuche ich immer bei meinem Gerät die optimale Mischung zu finden. Da sind die Anforderungen ans Gerät je nach Einsatzweck/Gewässer/Fischart etc.., mein persönlicher Geschmack und natürlich auch eine vernünftige Qualität. Und das alles sollte in Einklang gebracht werden mit einem Preis, den man dafür jeweils als angemessen bezeichnen kann. 

Was mir komplett abgeht ist der Fetischisimus)
Dafür gibts ja das Anglerboard, wo genügend Boardies ihre Erfahrungen kundtun, so dass ich selber in Ruhe abwarten kann, ob sich ein Gerät über die Zeit bewährt oder eben nicht. 

Da die Produktzyklen auch im Angelbereich immer kürzer werden, kann ich dann - sofern nötig - ganz entspannt später die entsprechende Rolle, Rute, Schnur oder Köder kaufen,wenn er- wie ja auch hier schon im Thread angemerkt - dann einige Zeit nach Markteinführung deutlich günstiger zu haben ist.

Und gerade bei Qualitätsgerät gibt es ja selten einen "Quantensprung" bei einer Neuentwicklung, in den meisten Fällen sind es doch nur marginale Weiterentwicklungen.

Dennoch kann ich gut verstehen, dass jemand da ein bisschen "süchtig" werden kann..


----------



## Jüso (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Billiges kann sich ein ambitionierter Spinnfischer einfach nicht leisten, da sind wir uns wahrscheinlich einig. 
Wird die Spinnfischerei jedoch auch noch zur schlimmen Leidenschaft, schaltet sich wie z.B.bei mir manchmal das Hirn aus und greift nach langer Überlegung für super Angelgerät auch mal sehr tief in die Tasche. 

Rechtfertigen dafür muß ich mich nicht, , ist halt einfach so.

Oftmals ist und war dies aber auch in der Vergangenheit die richtige Entscheidung. Wie z.B. vor 35 Jahren, als ich mir von meinem mühsam Ersparten Taschengeld, Zeitungsaustragen, Weihnachts-und Geburtstagsgeld von Omi und Eltern und Verkauf meiner Mickymaus Buch Sammlung eine ABU Cardinal 55 für damals utopische 149 DM kaufte. Damals eine der besten Rollen auf dem Markt, und heute bei mir immer noch aus Nostalgie im Einsatz. Trotz zigfachem Salzwassereinsatz schnurrt die Rolle noch heute wie am ersten Tag und zeigt kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Bei Ebay überschreitet sie heute schon mal € 100 Grenze.....aber warum sollte ich sie denn verkaufen ? 

Würde ich eine nüchterne Investment Bilanz Pro/Contra teuren Angelgerätes der letzten Jahre erstellen, würden meine hochpreisigen Angelgeräte sich als die mit Abstand Günstigeren herausstellen. 

Nämlich nach der Formel: 
( EK Preis : Alter/ Tagen ) X ( Nutzung/Tagen ) + Wiederverkaufswert |bigeyes

Und da ist der fast unbezahlbare emotionale Spaßfaktor in € noch nicht mal hinzuberechnet |supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber bringt trotz alledem nicht mehr Fisch :q



ich greife das zitat von honeybee mal auf. ich habe jetzt lange ne daiwai regal 2500 xi an meiner harrison. meine exceler war irgendwann im arsch, die quantum pti irgendwie weg und ich brauche mein geld im moment dringend für andere sachen, dass ich mir einfach keine 200-300 euro rolle kaufen kann. ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ich zur zeit, wenn ich mal loskomme, schlechter fangen als mit einer guten rolle, da ich mich an den luxus gewöhnt habe, mit teuren rollen konzentrierter fische und zudem auch viel mehr ködergefühl habe. ist das nicht gegeben, fange ich schlechter, gerade beim feinen spinnfischen auf barsch und zander bzw. wenn die jungs mauliger sind. 

teuer is beim angeln und in vielen anderen bereichen des leben besser und immer sinnvoll, wenn man spaß dran hat, was nicht heißt, dass man nicht die preise vergleichen sollte, ich zahl vom teuersten auch nur den niedrigsten preis, is klar...so seh ich das...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Jüso

Genau so rechne ich das auch!
Meine ausgelutschten Twinpower F, Ultegra und Stradic die ich vor kurzem verkauft habe brachten noch 60-70 Prozent ihres ehemaligen Neupreises. 
Das heisst ich habe für den Preis einer Shim. Exage 5-6 Jahre Angelspass gehabt.
Und Angelspass ist eigentlich unbezahlbar!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## bike44rot (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hallo,

  zu einem ordentlichen Handwerker gehört ordentliches Werkzeug und ordentliches Werkzeug gibt es nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.

#h Thomas


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu einem ordentlichen Handwerker gehört ordentliches Werkzeug und ordentliches Werkzeug gibt es nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.
> 
> #h Thomas



|good:
|good:
|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ich zur zeit, wenn ich mal loskomme, schlechter fangen als mit einer guten rolle, da ich mich an den luxus gewöhnt habe, mit teuren rollen konzentrierter fische und zudem auch viel mehr ködergefühl habe. ist das nicht gegeben, fange ich schlechter, gerade beim feinen spinnfischen auf barsch und zander bzw. wenn die jungs mauliger sind.


Das führt mich zu der Überlegung, was ist eigentlich fangwichtig?
Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß glückliche :l Spinnangler mehr fangen. :g

Die Tage wo die Fische gar nicht wollen, oder wo einfach alles fängt - ich selbst den Schwimmwobbler einfach nur aufs Wasser legen muß , die lasse ich mal mehr außen vor, weil die sind klar und nicht veränderlich - Laune der Fische. Tiefdruckeinzug der das Beissen einstellt oder die krönende Sonnenuntergangsstunde wo das große Fressen einsetzt, die sind Minimum und Maximum.

Für mich die oftmals erlebte krönende Glückseligkeit mit dem Fisch des Tages in der ersten Sekunde, beim ersten Auswurf wo der Spinnköder das Wasser gerade berührt - Whooommm, Hecht knallt drauf, Superdrill im Sprung und pures Adrenalin, keine Sekunde Wartezeit, aber schon beim Aufbauen hat mir das Gerät ein tolles Spannungs- und Besitzerglücksgefühl gegeben.
Genauso das Angeln an der bescheuertsten Stelle des Gewässers - von wegen Gewässerkenntnis  Eine halbe Stunde werfen und sich so richtig freuen, der Räuber packt auch an der unmöglichsten Stelle zu wenn der Köder so richtig schön spielt, darum ging es mir nur eigentlich mal zu testen. Mein Neffe findet einen angespülten Schwimmwobbler. Voller großer Begeisterung probiert er ihn mal eben am Steg aus ob und wie er läuft - Whooommm, ein ordentlicher Hecht reißt ihm den Wobbler sofort aus den Fingern. Das hat alles mehr mit dem Angler und seiner Einstellung als mit den Gerätepreisen zu tun.

Ist zwar nicht ganz so, daß ein (leeres) Schwimmbecken reicht wie rainer1962 mal letztens schrieb, aber ein (1!) ordentlicher Hecht, eine Forelle, Zander und Barsch reicht eigentlich schon. :g
Die Spannung und Erwartung muß halt da sein. Und der Spieltrieb muß Platz zum Laufen haben.

Anders herum denke ich auch, unglückliche und gestreßte Angler fangen weniger, je weniger mit sich und der Natur im reinen, umso ignoranter sind die Fische. Hat auch irgendwas mit Naturmagie zu tun.

Und: Glücklich sein ist natürlich ein subjektiver - seeeehr subjektiver Faktor! 
Was nützt einem die teuerste Rolle und teuerste Rute und alles vom feinsten, wenn man damit nicht glücklich ist oder werden kann? 
Vielfach reicht das super funktionierende Gerät aus, damit man es vergessen kann, es federleicht luftig zu einer verwobenen Funktion wird, die nicht ablenkt, behindert, und erlaubt sich ganz auf das Wasser und den Fisch zu konzentrieren.

In der Hinsicht fängt das zum jeweiligem Angler/Anglerin passende Gerät bedeutend mehr! :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Da stehen an der Ampel zwei Autos nebeneinander:

ein gebrauchte Golf, vorletztes Model, in diesem sitzt ein Fahrer, der von A nach B fahren will und froh ist, dieses Auto dazu nun zu haben ...

das andere ist ein Mercedes S 63 AMG, drinnen sitzt ein Fahrer, der nach allen Seiten sich umsieht, ob er auch gesehen und bewundert wird ... was aber wohl, wie meist, nicht der Fall ist ..

die Ampel wird grün, der AMG mit seinen 525 PS sprintet in Bruchteil einer Sekunde los ... um nach 50 Metern wieder an der Ampel zu stehen,
an die der Golf dann auch anrollt ...

im Golf sitzt ein zufriedener und entspannter Fahrer ...

ob im AMG auch der Fahrer so zufrieden ist ...  ?


.... Tägliche Beobachtungen und Belustigungen auf meinen Dienstfahrten 

ach so, ja ... wir sprachen ja von Sinn und Unsinn von teuren Angelgeräten |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Guter Vergleich! und der entspannte Golf-Fahrer hat u.U. den wesentlich besseren Flirt etc. mit der hübschen Fußgängerin auf der Querpassage!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich! und der entspannte Golf-Fahrer hat u.U. den wesentlich besseren Flirt etc. mit der hübschen Fußgängerin auf der Querpassage!


 
... genau so ist es :m


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Toni 1962
Auch das ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Freude am Fahren oder Hauptsache von A nach B kommen.
Ich fahre auch berufsbedingt viele verschiedene Golf/Astra/Passat und sone Karren. 
Ich möchte die nicht tauschen gegen meinen BMW 320 D. Aber man muss eben auch bereit sein, das Geld auszugeben. 
Genauso wenig möchte ich meine Twinpower gegen irgend ne Baumarktrolle eintauschen.
Das bei einer solchen Superkarre wie einem AMG-Daimler aber auch Prestige und Geltungsbedürnisse befriedigt werden ist auch klar.
Quasi die Stella für TOP-Verdiener.

Gruss

Pauly
Ich möchte den nicht wieder


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Det
Wieso denkst Du eigentlich immer gleich an Frauen/Flirten usw..
Das darf Ilsebill nicht sehen, oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni 1962
> Auch das ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Freude am Fahren oder Hauptsache von A nach B kommen.


 
Das schließt sich ja nicht aus .. das ist ja des "Pudels Kern"  ...
nur, wer zu viel "reinsteckt" "erwartet auch zu viel" oder aber "das faslche" ... (mir schon klar, dass das jetzt sehr abolut und pauschalisierend gesagt ist) ..

ich habe hier im Board in letzter Zeit so vieles gelesen, wie diese Woche an den Jungangler, der gerade seine Prüfung gemacht hat und für 100 Euronen eine Rute mit Rolle nachgefragt hat :
"spar lieber noch und kaufe dir dann später was vernünftiges, wenn auch TEURES, damit du dann Spass hast" ...

mit anderen Worten: *verzichte aufs Angeln noch 2 Jahre, spare solange auf teures und dann hast du erst Spaß*
usw ...

...wenn ich an den Fluß gehe, brauche ich oft weder billige noch teure Ruten ... oft gehe ich einfach am Ufer entlang, spanne ab und gehe wieder heim und dann fagt mich meine Frau, ob ich denn diesmal wenigesten einmal ausgeworfen habe  ...
ich habe Spaß an meinem Hobby ... 

wie der Golffahrer, der entspannt und fröhlich von A nach B fährt und genauso erfolgreich wie der mit seinem AMG ...

*oder wollen wir lieber auch dem Golffahrer sagen ...*

*"spar auf ein anständiges Auto, fahre solange nicht billiges also besser gar nicht, damit du dann später Spaß am Fahren hast? ...*

*denn: nur teures gibt dir Spaß |rolleyes*
#h


PS an @Pikepauly: Wen möchtest nicht wieder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

MORGEN!!!

Moin Gerrit, ich bin fit wegen morgen, du weißt schon HE-Test. Erstmal frühstücken und dann tue ich meine einzig richtige und natürlich extrem differenzierte Meinung kund.


Uli


----------



## Dennert (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



fantazia schrieb:


> aber was stört die ausrüstung nen hecht,zander oder barsch wenn man ansitzt oder nen spinner oder blinker monoton durchs wasser zieht?da bekommste mit high-end bzw passenden gerät auch nich mehr bisse.verwandeln werden sich natürlich mehr lassen.


 
Das sehe ich nicht so. Wenn man HE Produkte braucht um mehr Bisse zu verwandeln, sollte man zuerst mal an sich selbst arbeiten. Viele Ruten im kleiner-hundert-Euro Segment sind so getrimmt, dass man hervorragend jeden Biss erkennen kann.


Ist ja schon fast so wie der wurfschwache Fliegenfischer, der sich aufgrund mangelnder Wurftechnick die teuerste Fliegenrute kauft und nun hofft, dass er nun besser wirft - was nicht funktioniert, denn jede Fliegenrute ist nur so gut wie ihr Pilot.
Solche Leute spazieren bei uns oft an der Bode herum |rolleyes und wenn manche Hardy schreien könnte, wäre es dort teilweise ziemlich laut am Wasser |supergri

Wo und wann spielen eigentlich HighEnd Rollen ihre Stärken aus?
Beim "Drill" eines 50er Hechtes? Oder eines 80ers?
Gut, wer täglich in Großhechtrevieren, auf Großsalmoniden oder Welse fischt, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass einer das braucht 

aber wer macht das schon?


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Warten ist natürlich Blödsinn, dann lieber nochmal tauschen.

Ich zieh mal folgenden Vergleich weg vom Auto, bist ja anscheined ein Gefühlsmensch:

Versuch mal Dich reinzudenken: Anfang Januar, einsamer Ostseestrand, kalter Wind, den ganzen Tag fast dunkel, langsam kriecht die Kälte durchs Neopren und der Angler fröstelt, seit früh morgens Schneider und bescheidene Laune, die Hoffnung schwindet, da es gleich schon wieder dunkel wird usw.. Beim Werfen mit der 5o Euro Rolle mit mässiger Schnurverlegung knallts auf einmal der Lieblingsblinker fliegt Richtung Dänemark.

Oder im Mai bei herlichstem Wetter an einem kleinen Gebirgsbach, blendende Laune die Fische beissen gut, der Angler pfeift ein Liedchen. Ooch ein kleiner Schnurtüddel, da setz ich mich doch eben auf einen warmen Stein und zieh die Schnur wieder glatt.

Ich denke Du verstehst was ich meine!


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Uli

Seit wann hast Du den HE-Tackle?

Duck und wech!

Morgen geht klar!!


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

ich finde eigentlich gerät über 100 euro indiskutabel, wer nicht jeden tag einmal anglet, für den lohnt sich das net meine teuerste rute hat 70 euro gekostet und die reicht völlig aus. haupsache man fängt mit dem gerät fische. für alle die die nur das beste nehmen kann ich nur das sagen#q.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Dennert
Die beste Begründung für Top Rollen heisst für mich Salzwasser und Wiederverkaufswert.
Ansonsten ohne Grossfische und Salzwasser sieht der Anspruch natürlich anders aus.

@Master Hecht
Das war nur Geschwafel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wieso denkst Du eigentlich immer gleich an Frauen/Flirten usw..
> Das darf Ilsebill nicht sehen, oder?


Mit ihr dabei? Da knutschen wir immer nochmal an roten Ampeln etc. - und O-Ton: "Grün ist's wenn's hinten hupt!" 

Und wer denkt eigentlich nicht daran ...

Und mehr on topic: Die richtige Angler-Kumpeline ist sie auf jeden Fall, der Prototyp könnte in Serie gehen! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Seit wann hast Du den HE-Tackle?
> 
> ...


 
|supergri Ich dachte da eher an deine Rute...

Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich denke Du verstehst was ich meine!


Wenn du denkst, dass teures Gerät fehlerfrei ist ...
wenn du denkst, dass die Mefo-Blinker nur wegen der Rolle, nicht aber wegen dummen Anwendungsfehler in der Handhabe des auswerferischen Könnens also des persönlichen Unvermögens, in Dänemark landen ...
wenn du denkst, dass die Schnur wegen de Rollenpreises nicht aber wegen der Schnur an sich vertüdelt ...


wenn du das denkst, hast du recht 

wenn das deine Erfahung ist, dann beglückwünsche ich dich ... leider habe ich andere #h


----------



## Dennert (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dennert
> Die beste Begründung für Top Rollen heisst für mich Salzwasser und Wiederverkaufswert.
> Ansonsten ohne Grossfische und Salzwasser sieht der Anspruch natürlich anders aus.


 
Das sind Argumente, mit denen kann ich mich anfreunden.
Obwohl ich mein Gerät nicht verkaufe, weil an jeder Rute und jeder Rolle sehr schöne Erinnerungen hängen.
Außerdem würde es keiner mehr nehmen, wenn ich damit fertig bin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Keinen großen Dissenz bitte! :g

Aber wir nähern uns unaufhaltsam der großen Frage:

Welche Leistungen, Nutzen bringt so ein Gerät (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) eigentlich, worin besteht neben dem virtuellen Nutzen (Prestige, Besitzerstolz, besonders schickes Aussehen etc.) eigentlich der reale technische Nutzen? 

Den Köderfreiflug verhindert rollenseitig nur die gute Wicklung und eine Bügelumschlagsperre, der Rest liegt an der Schnur und an dem (unaufmerksamen) Angler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dennert schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mein Gerät nicht verkaufe, weil an jeder Rute und jeder Rolle sehr schöne Erinnerungen hängen.
> Außerdem würde es keiner mehr nehmen, wenn ich damit fertig bin


Interessanter Aspekt, ich verkaufe auch eher kaum was:

Es gibt also wohl auch unter den Käufern hochwertigeren Gerätes:

a) Neukäufer und häufige Wechsler. Hier ist es einfach ein EK-Preis, der einen Bezug zu einem potentiellen VK-Preis hat.

b) Einmalkäufer und lebenslange Behalter. Diese schauen anscheinend mehr auf den günstigen persönlich unproblematischen Preis.


----------



## Dennert (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Keinen großen Dissenz bitte! :g
> 
> Aber wir nähern uns unaufhaltsam der großen Frage:
> 
> Welche Leistungen, Nutzen bringt so ein Gerät (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) eigentlich, worin besteht neben dem virtuellen Nutzen (Prestige, Besitzerstolz, besonders schickes Aussehen etc.)


 
Tssss...Die stellst eine Frage und gibst gleichzeitig die Antwort.|rolleyes

Mehr Gründe gibt es für die meisten nicht !


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Det
Das Du nichts wieder verkaufst habe ich mir fast gedacht.
Bist halt ein Jäger und Sammler!


----------



## Spaceguppy (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hallo,
ich würde auch sagen, dass Toni und Dennert den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen haben.

Es scheint schon etwas fragwürdig, wenn der "Spaß" am Angeln vordergründig und hauptsächlich auf perfekt funktionierendes Gerät reduziert wird. Ich habe am meisten "Spaß", wenn ich vor einem schönen Gewässer stehe oder einen Fisch anschlage, drille, frei lasse, esse etc.. Der Naturbezug spielt aber wohl bei vielen nicht mehr die Hauptrolle und wird von einer Fetischisierung des Werkzeugs abgelöst. 

Dies erkläre ich mir folgendermaßen: Im Nebenhobby "Tackleexpertise" kann man sich sehr schnell einlesen und mitreden. "Spaß" wird berechenbar, weil käuflich und der Expertenstatus (obwohl der allen egal ist, weil sie das nur für sich ganz allein brauchen |kopfkrat), kommt gratis mit. Außerdem herrscht, anders als zu früheren Zeiten, eine gesellschaftlich positive Anerkennung des Demonstrativkonsums.

Dazu kommt die absurde Gläubigkeit, dass ein hoher Preis auch hohe Qualität garantiert, die momentan von einigen Seiten geschürt wird. Diese wird dann an absolut funktionslosen Gimmicks festgemacht. Im Kleinen würde niemand ernsthaft behaupten, dass ein Jigmaster - Jigkopf (DANKE Jana) langsamer sinkt, schlechter hakt etc. als die drei mal so teuren Profi Blinker Köpfe. Bei größeren Anschaffungen wehren sich die Käufer mit Zähnen und Klauen gegen die Erkenntnis, dass man sie vereimert. Im Boiliebereich, der ja Themenfremd ist, ist das auf die Spitze getrieben zu beobachten.

Fazit: Ab einer Grenze, die ich dort festlegen würde, wo eine Zuverlässigkeit der Landung eines Fisches nicht beeinträchtigt wird, ist der "Sinn" nur noch in der persönlichen Verfasstheit des Käufers zu suchen, womit er unhinterfragbar wird.

Christian


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Toni 1962
Das ist meine Erfahrung, ich angel schon lange an der Ostsee und Bodden.
Leider musste ich schon sehr viele Angler treffen, die ihre Rollen innerhalb kürzester Zeit schrotteten. An den Bodden habe ich auch leider schon viele Angler gesehen, die mit völlig unzureichendem Gerät auf Grosshechte fischen gehen. Das machen die aber nur einmal.
Bringt nämlich nix 80 Euro für einen Tag Guiding auszugeben und dann die Fische nicht aus dem Wasser zu kriegen.
Was aber natürlich klar ist: Auch für sone Angelei kann man für 150 Euro ne brauchbare Combo zusammenstellen. Für weniger Geld wirds schwierig. Mehr Geld auszugeben ist nicht nötig macht aber Spass.


----------



## Malte (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Also ich seh das so: 

Jedes Hobby kostet Geld, und wer mehr davon hat, wird sich wohl auch die teureren Sachen leisten, weil er es einfach kann, ob wohl sie manchmal nicht nøtig sind.

Oder aber, die Leute die nicht so viel Kohle haben, verzichten auf andere Sachen, um sich vom Ersparten den Luxus zu gønnen sich was teures zu kaufen.


Ich gehøre zu den Zweitgenannten


Aber ob teure Sachen zum Spinnfischen nøtig sind?

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor das ich frueher mit meinen Billigkram nicht mehr, nicht weniger gefangen hab. 
Hat aber auch nicht so viel Spass gemacht. 
Und ein Hobby sollte Spassmachen, sonst wære es kein Hobby


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

*=honeybee;1854908]
Aber bringt trotz alledem nicht mehr Fisch !*:q[

|goodas ist der mit Abstand beste Beitrag in diesem Trööt!



*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
(natürlich auch mit ´ner preisgünstigen Rolle)
wünscht Karauschenjäger*

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni 1962
> Das ist meine Erfahrung, ich angel schon lange an der Ostsee und Bodden.
> Leider musste ich schon sehr viele Angler treffen, die ihre Rollen innerhalb kürzester Zeit schrotteten. An den Bodden habe ich auch leider schon viele Angler gesehen, die mit völlig unzureichendem Gerät auf Grosshechte fischen gehen. Das machen die aber nur einmal.
> Bringt nämlich nix 80 Euro für einen Tag Guiding auszugeben und dann die Fische nicht aus dem Wasser zu kriegen.
> Was aber natürlich klar ist: Auch für sone Angelei kann man für 150 Euro ne brauchbare Combo zusammenstellen. Für weniger Geld wirds schwierig. Mehr Geld auszugeben ist nicht nötig macht aber Spass.


 

 #h
... 150 Euronen kann brauchbar sein ... 

denn: 
Großhechtjagt heißt nicht *teures* Gerät, sondern *passendes* Gerät 

mehr Geld ausgeben heißt, mehr Spass haben? |kopfkrat

am Geldausgeben? (weiß schon, dass du das nicht so gemeinst hast) 
oder aber wieder das alte _*Vorurteil*_:
*nur teures macht Spaß* ?

Hechtjagdfiber macht Spaß ...
Anhieb macht Spaß ..
Drill macht Spaß ...
Fangglück macht Spaß ...
Fangstolz macht Spaß ...
Angeln an sich macht Spaß ..

achso ja. .. und dann gibt es ja noch den Angler noch mit seiner Stella ... :m 


#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Spaceguppy
Bist Du Soziologe, oder ist das nur Dein Hobby??


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Toni
Angeln macht Spass, das ist das wichtigste.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass man fürs Angeln am Süsswasser auf normale Fischgrössen für 50 Euro eine Spinncombo kriegt, die ne Menge Spass macht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Malte schrieb:


> Jedes Hobby kostet Geld, und wer mehr davon hat, wird sich wohl auch die teureren Sachen leisten, weil er es einfach kann, ob wohl sie manchmal nicht nøtig sind.


 
definitiv NEIN ... (nicht "bös gemeinte", aber unzutreffende "Unterstellung"  von dir nun  )#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das Du nichts wieder verkaufst habe ich mir fast gedacht.
> Bist halt ein Jäger und Sammler!


Ja, muß ich auch zu stehen! |supergri (Wenn Verkauf, dann wegen Überfüllung)

Bringt irgendwie rein gar nichts, wenn jemand des Käufertyps a) mit jemanden des Käufertyps b) über Vor+Nachteile der Käufe streitet, das sind einfach sehr unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen, die unterschiedlicher Strategien bedürfen. 

Wie beim Auto auch, regelmäßiger Neuwagen ist komplett anders als Fahren bis zur TÜV-Aufgabe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115352

*1. Ist das billig für euch?*

*2. Kann man damit Spaß haben?*


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115352
> 
> *1. Ist das billig für euch?*
> 
> *2. Kann man damit Spaß haben?*


 
Meine Antwort dazu:

1. JA

2. bestimmt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Malte schrieb:


> Jedes Hobby kostet Geld, und wer mehr davon hat, wird sich wohl auch die teureren Sachen leisten, weil er es einfach kann, ob wohl sie manchmal nicht nøtig sind.


Das sehe ich auch wie Toni: Muß nicht zwangsläufig so sein, mit der Zeit und Wiederholung kehrt (nach einigen Sturm+Drangphasen) spätestens ab 40  eine Besinnung auf das Wesentliche ein, man muß seine Zeit und den Aufwand besser einteilen und verteilen, und vor allem Probleme vermeiden. Und teure Geräte bedeuten schnell ein Problem, wo ein günstiges unproblematisch ist. 

Eine 30 EUR Rolle muß und will ich nicht unbedingt reparieren, an einer 600 EUR Rolle hängt allermeist der Wunsch nach Langlebigkeit und Servicefähigkeit dran, sowohl für den Wiederverkäufer (der sonst mit bittersten Zitronen gehandelt hat) wie für den Dauerbesitzer.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Det
Da hast Du absolut Recht!
Gestritten haben wir aber bis jetzt noch nicht.
Aber wenn Uli gleich fertig gefrühstückt hat, gehts rund.
Dann mache ich aber mein Mittagsschläfchen und sehe mir das heute Abend noch mal an.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Toni 1962
Das was Du da verlinkt hast, ist auf keinen Fall billig!
Ich denke, dass ist schon 1 bis 2 Klassen über der Materialklasse wo brauchbares Gerät anfängt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Malte schrieb:


> Und ein Hobby sollte Spassmachen, sonst wære es kein Hobby


 Genau! :vik:
Mit unspassigem Gerät zu fischen, das sind sich wohl alle einig: NEIN! #d

Was aber Spass bringt, das ist sehr individuell. 

Fängt schon mit dem Getriebelauf einer Rolle an: Was der eine als unmöglich! :r bezeichnet, stört den anderen nicht #c, usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann mache ich aber mein Mittagsschläfchen und sehe mir das heute Abend noch mal an.


Gute Idee! Ich mache jetzt erstmal Frühstück oder neudeutsch "Brunch" :m


----------



## Spaceguppy (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ Pikepauly - ersteres |rolleyes
- aber trotzdem Arbeit gefunden |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni 1962
> Das was Du da verlinkt hast, ist auf keinen Fall billig!
> Ich denke, dass ist schon 1 bis 2 Klassen über der Materialklasse wo brauchbares Gerät anfängt.
> 
> ...


 
Wir sollten doch definieren bzw eingrenzen, *wieviel "teures Spinngerät" kostet*, sonst reden wir hier aneinander vorbei #h


----------



## Dart (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Egal bei welchem Hobby auch immer, hab ich mich an "meinem persönlichen, machbaren" High-End Bereich orientiert. Der wurde eigentlich immer eindeutig von meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten diktiert und nicht vom vorhandenen Marktangebot oder gar eigenen Sehnsüchten. 
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde auch sagen, dass Toni und Dennert den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen haben.
> 
> Es scheint schon etwas fragwürdig, wenn der "Spaß" am Angeln vordergründig und hauptsächlich auf perfekt funktionierendes Gerät reduziert wird. Ich habe am meisten "Spaß", wenn ich vor einem schönen Gewässer stehe oder einen Fisch anschlage, drille, frei lasse, esse etc.. Der Naturbezug spielt aber wohl bei vielen nicht mehr die Hauptrolle und wird von einer Fetischisierung des Werkzeugs abgelöst.
> ...


 
Das ist ja mal ein sprachlich wertvolles und konsumkritisches Posting. Schade das es so tendenziös und dadurch letztlich belanglos ist.

Zwei Brötchen habe ich noch.

Uli


----------



## schroe (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Egal bei welchem Hobby auch immer, hab ich mich an "meinem persönlichen, machbaren" High-End Bereich orientiert. Der wurde eigentlich immer eindeutig von meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten diktiert und nicht vom vorhandenen Marktangebot oder gar eigenen Sehnsüchten.



Das ist wohl auch meine Definition.
Alles drüber, ist für mich "teures Spinngerät".

@Toni_1962,
ist das eine zufriedenstellende Definition?|supergri


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Master Hecht
Das war nur Geschwafel![/quote]

ich glaub du hast keine ahnung es gibt auch nicht so teures gerät was gut ist, mit deinen sch... kommentaren verdirbst du angehenden anglern die lust daran, die denken dann das man unbedingt so teures gerät braucht. denke lieber mal nach was du das so erzählst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> es gibt auch nicht so teures gerät was gut ist


Na klar, das steht außer Frage und wissen eigentlich alle hier - darum geht es aber gar nicht. 

In der Einschätzung daß man um die ca. 75 EUR hervorragend gutes Angelgerät erstehen KANN - auch da gibt es kaum Unterschiede.

WENN jemand aber mehr Geld ausgeben möchte und tut, dann wird es fraglich, aber auch interessant: Wieso, weshalb, warum (?) - und es gibt bestimmte sinnvolle (subjektive) Gründe, das hat dieser Thread doch gezeigt. :m

Wieso das: schneller höher weiter, Neid und Neiden, meiner ist länger - nein meiner, dieser ewige Wettlauf zur Futterkrippe sein muß? #c

In 'ner guten Horde sorgen sich alle darum, daß alle was zu futtern haben.
Ich finde es viel schöner, wenn alle regelmäßig die Über-meterhechte und Meterzander fangen können bzw. könnten - davon bricht mir und eigentlich niemandem ein Zacken in der Krone ab. :g 

Und die Gemeinsamkeit der Angler insgesamt - der Anglerschaft insgesamt - ist in der heutigen Situation vordringlicher denn je. Um die letzten Fischgründe zu schützen und verteidigen, das Naturrecht auf Fischfang insgesamt und vieles mehr.
Und die dusslige Streiterei fängt im kleinen an. Wie soll da eine größere tragfähige Gemeinschaft entstehen, wenn überhaupt so kontroverse Ansichten bestehen bzw. schlimmer: So mit einander umgegangen wird?
Ich möchte gerne noch erleben, daß das Wasser beim Lachsaufstieg in Rhein, Elbe und Oder wieder schäumt vor Fischen, und jeder 5 oder 10 Übermeterfische fangen kann, ohne daß es den Bestand oder irgendjemanden kratzt.

Es ist viel interessanter das gemeinsam zu feiern #g, sich drüber auszutauschen #a und gemeinsam hinterher zu jagen. 
Und wer besseres Gerät ausbaldowert, besorgt und vorstellt: Ist doch superklasse! Aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen kann auch jeder: "Nein, brauch ich nicht!" dazu sagen, aber evtl. ist es eine echte Bereicherung. |licht Andernfalls ist es vlt. nur Spielzeug. Aber der Spieltrieb ist wichtig  - das was die Evolution und Fortentwicklung ausmacht. Spiel zeichnet sich durch freie ungebundene Ressourcen aus, bar jeder Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Es ist ja geradezu putzig, wie hier argumentiert wird.

Die Besitzer von Stella und co. gehen also davon aus, dass sie durch ihr Equipment mehr Fische fangen. So, so...

Was für ein Quatsch. Jeder der sich mit der Passion angeln etwas über den Forellenpuff hinaus damit beschäftigt, weiß doch, dass Erfahrung, der richtige Tag, die richtige Uhrzeit, der richtige Platz und last but not least der richtige Köder und die richtige Köderführung fangentscheidend sind.



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber bringt trotz alledem nicht mehr Fisch :q


 
Mensch Honeybee, solide Erkenntnis, aber eigentlich weiß das doch jeder. Es kennt doch jeder das Beispiel mit dem Opa, der alten Telerute und dem Hechtproppen.



Dennert schrieb:


> Ne Rolle für 100 Euro ist für mich völlig ausreichend. In diesem Preissegment kann man schon von Zuverlässigkeit ausgehen.


 
Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Wenn man etwas sucht, dann wird man ca. für den Preis eine gute Rolle, vielleicht sogar ein vorher teureres Auslaufmodell bekommen, welches zum Spinnfischen bestens geignet ist.

Die Daiwa Powermesh Ruten sind hier ja schon mehrfach erwähnt worden. Spitzentechnik zum kleinen Preis, aber gerade im Rutenbereich gibt es derart viel Auswahl, dass man immer was gutes bekommen kann, wenn man sich etwas damit auseinandersetzt. Früher hatte man drei Spinnruten, heute braucht man eine Jerk-, eine Twitch-, eine Gufi-, eine Wobbler-, eine Schlepp-, eine Vertikal-, eine Mefo- und unbedingt noch eine Dropshotrute, sonst braucht man eigentlich garnicht mehr losgehen ohne vom 15-jährigen am Nachbarplatz ausgelacht zu werden.
Nun ja, der lacht eben nicht mehr, wenn er feststellt, dass der alte Sack den Platz, die Zeit, den Köder ... ihr wisst schon, besser ausgewählt hat und eben einfach fängt.



Dennert schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Wenn man HE Produkte braucht um mehr Bisse zu verwandeln, sollte man zuerst mal an sich selbst arbeiten.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Nur sind die meisten Angler, durchaus erfahren und fischen so ein Zeug nicht aus Prestigegründen, (das gibt es sicher auch, nur steht es mir nicht zu das zu bewerten und um beim beliebten Autobeispiel zu bleiben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn jemand seinen Golf, Kadett oder Astra für mehrere 1000 Euro pimpt und dann über 200 Euro Rollen mosert).

Übrigens Dennert, wenn ich dich jetzt öfter zitiere, liegt das einzig daran, dass deine Posting so schön klar und aussagekräftig sind. 



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ich finde eigentlich gerät über 100 euro indiskutabel,


 
Mensch Master Hecht, dann sei doch konsequent und diskutiere einfach nicht mit.;+



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die beste Begründung für Top Rollen heisst für mich Salzwasser und Wiederverkaufswert.


 
Kann ich nur doppelt unterstreichen. Mich hat bisher noch keine HE-Rolle über 60 Euro gekostet, weil die Dinger natürlich begehrt sind. Eine Stella 2500F hat mir nach 4 Jahren fischen 10 Euro beim Verkauf mehr gebracht, als ich seinerzeit für sie bezahlt habe. Das nenne ich mal einen echt guten Deal.

Salzwasser ist so eine Sache für sich. Salzwasser schafft früher oder später jede Rolle, egal ob sie teuer war oder billig. Eigentlich gibt es nur zwei vernünftige Alternativen. Entweder was billiges so um die 45 Euro von Shimano oder Daiwa mit akzeptabler Schnurverlegung und funktionierender Bremse oder was teures mit CRB- oder ARB-Kugellagern. Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Es scheint schon etwas fragwürdig, wenn der "Spaß" am Angeln vordergründig und hauptsächlich auf perfekt funktionierendes Gerät reduziert wird.


 
Ein Schelm der arges denkt. Wer reduziert denn so? Natürlich finde ich es schön, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Strand auf meine Spule schaue und mich an der perfekten Schnurverlegung erfreue. Selbstvertändlich finde ich es klasse, wenn der 90er Hecht an 10er Geflecht tobt und meine Bremse ruckfrei und genau mit der eingestellten Leistung anspringt, ich finde es großartig, das eine Rolle nach 40-50 Salzwassertagen immer noch schnurrt und summt wie am ersten Tag. 

Aber den Spaß am angeln darauf zu reduzieren??? Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir dazu nur ein Wort ein: Blödsinn.



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Dies erkläre ich mir folgendermaßen: Im Nebenhobby "Tackleexpertise" kann man sich sehr schnell einlesen und mitreden. "Spaß" wird berechenbar, weil käuflich und der Expertenstatus (obwohl der allen egal ist, weil sie das nur für sich ganz allein brauchen |kopfkrat), kommt gratis mit. Außerdem herrscht, anders als zu früheren Zeiten, eine gesellschaftlich positive Anerkennung des Demonstrativkonsums.


 
Demonstrativkonsum.|supergri Ahja. Mal eine Diplomarbeit über Demonstrativkonsum geschrieben? Dann kennst du dich damit wohl aus.



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Im Kleinen würde niemand ernsthaft behaupten, dass ein Jigmaster - Jigkopf (DANKE Jana) langsamer sinkt, schlechter hakt etc. als die drei mal so teuren Profi Blinker Köpfe.


 
Also ich würde ernsthaft behaupten, dass es Leute gibt, die zu wenig auf den Kleinkram wie z.B. scharfe Haken achten. Und ich denke nicht, dass ich mit dieser Meinung besonders einsam bin. Ob das nun teurer sein muß, das weiß ich nicht. Ist aber leider oft so.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was aber natürlich klar ist: Auch für sone Angelei kann man für 150 Euro ne brauchbare Combo zusammenstellen. Für weniger Geld wirds schwierig. Mehr Geld auszugeben ist nicht nötig macht aber Spass.


 
Jetzt wird es ernst. Oder auch nicht. Gerrit hat ein zentrales Motiv für teures Tackle angesprochen.

SPAß.

Der eine pimpt, wie schon erwähnt, sein Auto, der nächste sammelt teure Briefmarken und der übernächste gibt jedes Wochenende 150 Euro in der Kneipe für Bier, Schnaps und Kiffe aus.

Dafür könnte er sich übrigens jeden Monat eine Stella kaufen und hätte dann noch genug Geld für eine Rute, aber das nur am Rande.

Der eine ist pragmatisch, der nächste eben nicht. Die jeweilige Position des anderen kann man befremdlich finden, aber wenn die Sachargumentation keine Rolle (!) mehr spielt, sondern die Passion im Mittelpunkt steht, dann kann man das bei Erwachsenen nur akzeptieren. Bei den HE-Besitzern sind sicher jede Menge Vollblutangler dabei, die ihrer Passion einiges unterordnen. Das kann man kritisch sehen, muss man aber nicht.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Jedem das, was ihm Spaß macht.

Uli


----------



## Dart (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> 
> Jedem das, was ihm Spaß macht.
> 
> Uli


Einen besseren Schlussakkord könnte man in diesem Winterpause-Trööt kaum machen|supergri
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Spaceguppy (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ Sundvogel

Natürlich tendenziös, weil ich auf die Threadfrage nach Sinn oder Unsinn antworten will und nicht, wie schon im ersten Post vorhergesagt, das immer gern bemühte Spass- "Argument" als Keule hervorzaubern...
Die Mindestanforderung der sicheren Landung (zum Thema 10er Schnur etc., Endgerätgedöns) ist da auch nachzulesen.

Ich glaube dir auch gern, dass Du nicht aus der Freude an der Schnurverlegung :q zum Fischen gehst. Aber welchen Eindruck in Bezug auf die Prioritäten gewinnst Du, wenn Du mal die Thread-Themen dieser Rubrik überfliegst...

Demonstrativkonsum klingt sicher weniger cool als "show & tell" - aber mir bringt das unheimlich Spaß, so etwas zu schreiben :vik:und deshalb erlaube ich keine Kritik daran...

Christian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Einen besseren *Schlussakkord* könnte man in diesem Winterpause-Trööt kaum machen|supergri


Wovon träumst Du, jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los - Teil-2 sozusagen ! :m

Aber eine Bitte: Nicht fies werden, immer hübsch nett bleiben! #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Moin Moin ,
ich fische zu 90 % in der Ostsee und habe festgestellt das ein fischen mit einer teueren/besseren Spinnausrüstung mehr Spaß und damit mehr Fisch bringt weil ich mehr Zeit beim angeln verbringe . Ich fische mit einer Sportex Spinnrute die rund 180 € und einer Balzer Metalica die um die 80 € gekostet hat . Viel Geld aber es ist mir die Sache wert gewesen |supergri . Nachdem mir im Mai meine Angelausrüstung geklaut worden war hab ich eine zeitlang mit der Spinnrute meiner Frau ( Wert zusammen ca 80 € , Rute gleiche Länge gleiches Wurfgewicht ) gefischt . Der Spaßfaktor war gleich 0 weil 1. die Rolle meine geflochtenen Schnur nicht so gut aufgespult hat und 2. weil die Angelrute im Gegensatz zur Sportex knüppelhart war . Hab daraufhin alles versucht um meine Angelausrüstung wieder mit einer Sportex und einer Balzer Metalica zu vervollständigen und der Spaßfaktor war wieder bei 100 |supergri . Damit hat sich die Frage nach Sinn oder Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät für mich erübrigt , denn es hat für mich persönlich Sinn gemacht |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Michael, sach mal: Was mutest Du Deiner Frau da an Spinnkombo zu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Macho an:
Für Frauen gabs früher schon Spinnräder...
Macho aus...

Ansonsten muss das jeweilige Gerät einfach gewisse Anforderungen erfülen, (Rollen z. B. Robustheit, Bremse, Schnurverlegung, etc.), darüber hinaus sind es dann einfach "Luxusprobleme" und/oder persönlicher Geschmack/Anspruch.

Dennoch interessante Diskussion, ich bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht...


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

ich gehe eigentlich sehr gern mit Stella und Co ans Wasser denn ich finde die bewundernden Blicke meiner Angelkollegen einfach geil, es lässt mir ne Gänsehaut wachsen wenn sie mich fragen...
"wow, was ne Combo!!!!ist das ne Stella??? gepaart mit ner harrison???? und das da???was isn das??? ne megabss mit ner Antares DC7???? sieht echt scharf aus, darf ich auch mal werfen???? Boah eh im Auto, ne Steez Combo und die vielen geilen Illex, MB, LC Wobbler und das teil das ist doch der Wood Bait oder??? den fischst du hier im Rhein???bei der Hängergefahr???, Wow den fischst du mit der exist???"
Ja Leute, mir rieselts dann echt den Rücken runter, ich finde mich dann echt toll und ha!, ja ich habs gepackt, endlich nimmt jemand Notiz von mir und das beim Zander fischen 3 Uhr morgens am Rhein bei strömendem Regen oder Schneetreiben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Du legst ja hier eine Kohle aufs Feuer! :m :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

wieso det???
Mich intressiert weder langlebigkeit, noch Wiederverkaufwert noch zuverlässigkeit oder sonstwas in der Art!!!!
Finde einfach die Blicke der anderen geil.
Da geht mir echt einer ab und wie gesagt das schon in aller herrgottsfürhe um 3 Uhr am Rhein, was gibt es denn schöneres????

p.s. ich geh sogar soweit, dass ich alles in den jeep drücke (natürlich immer bedacht drauf nix zu beschädigen), was ich an HE zu Hause habe, baue mich an einer Buhne mi viel Menschen auf (nein ich mache keine Strecke) und richte mich dort ein. Es sieht dann aus wie auf nem messestand von allen Firmen gleichzeitig, die ihr HE Gerät und Köder präsentieren. Für jeden Wurf nehm ich ne andre Combo mirt nem andren Köder bestückt. Wenn ich alles nach 2 Stunden durch habe geh ich nach Hause und der tag ist gerettet:vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Natürlich tendenziös, weil ich auf die Threadfrage nach Sinn oder Unsinn antworten will und nicht, wie schon im ersten Post vorhergesagt, das immer gern bemühte Spass- "Argument" als Keule hervorzaubern...


 
Nun ja, Ich empfinde das Spaß-Argument gar nicht so sehr als Keule. Ehrlich gesagt, denke ich das der Erwerb von ü250 Euro-Rollen an sich relativ sinnfrei ist. Aber das gehört ja nun mal zum Hobby dazu, eben dass es weitestgehend sinnfrei ist.

Eigentlich war die Frage mehr als Provokation gedacht, nachdem es hier im Forum ja offensichtlich regelrechte HE-Hasser gibt.
Man kann die Fragestellung auch als Grundfrage bezogen auf das angeln sehen. 

Tut es eine Aalschnur mit ein paar Würmern dran nicht auch? Fische kann man auch so fangen. Einige angeln so und andere eben anders. Das ist keine Frage der Ratio, sondern letztlich eine des persönlichen Geschmacks und möglicherweise der monetären Ausstattung. Wer sich HE leistet und deswegen andere Dinge vernachlässigt, ist ein Idiot und sonst nichts.

Leute die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer dafür entscheiden, sollten sich hier Forum auch austauschen dürfen. Sicher kritisch betrachtet, aber nicht ständig mit mahnendem Zeigefinger, der mal plump mal intellektuell - Demonstrativkonsum - sich immer dann erhebt, wenn der Begriff Stella fällt.

Interessant ist eine etwas eigenwillige Konstruktion. Von den Leuten die sogenanntes HE fischen, schaut keiner auf Leute herab, die das eben nicht tun, zumindest nicht die, die ich so kenne. Eher im Gegenteil, der schrumpelige Opa in Norwegen, der mit seiner Handleine Dorsch auf Dorsch aus dem Wasser zaubert wird genauso gemocht, wie der Junge, der mit seiner Telekombo leidenschaftlich Weißfische stippt und beim Vereinsraubfischangeln den Vogel abschießt, weil er den größten Hecht fängt.
Kein Problem.
Andererseits könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es Leute gibt, die sich von oben herab betrachtet fühlen, bloß weil einer eine TP am Stock hängen hat.
Skurril. Da frage ich mich, durch was wird dieser Konflikt überhaupt ausgelöst. Ist es vielleicht doch die ewig währende Neiddebatte? Wie oben geschrieben, ist es bei den meisten wohl Pragmatismus und bei einigen Enthusiasmus gegenüber ihrer Passion.




Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Demonstrativkonsum klingt sicher weniger cool als "show & tell" - aber mir bringt das unheimlich Spaß, so etwas zu schreiben und deshalb erlaube ich keine Kritik daran...


 
Dass dir das was du schreibst Spaß macht merkt man, mir übrigens auch.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber eine Bitte: Nicht fies werden, immer hübsch nett bleiben! #h


 
Ist doch alles bestens...

Uli


----------



## Sickly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wenn ihr tolles Gerät sucht und wollt, warum redet ihr immer von Statinärrollen? Das technische Konzept hat so viele Nachteile das man viel Geld ausgeben muss damit man was bekommt,- und dann ist es immer noch Mist. Wenn ihr 150 Euro plus für ne Mult zahlt dann hat man wenigstens ein Produkt das richtig geil ist, auf der die Schnur richtig lange hält und das nicht kaputt geht. Wenn man 2 gute multis im Schrank hat kann man dann all diese Diskussionen lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Sickly schrieb:


> Das technische Konzept hat so viele Nachteile das man viel Geld ausgeben muss damit man was bekommt,- und dann ist es immer noch Mist.


Nö, wenn man die richtigen Rollen kauft stimmt das nicht, schon gar nicht pauschal.
Die Multi ist von 1860, die Stationäre von 1940 (so ca.) Daran sieht man schon den Unterschied. Moderner PKW contra Postkutsche.

Und stabiler ist eine richtig gebaute Stationäre auch ganz locker, denn da werden nicht so fitzelkleine Zähnchen eingebaut und mit einer entsprechend dicken Achse sind technische Haltbarkeitsargumente erledigt. 
Vor allem aber kann man damit blind jeden Köder werfen, eine Multi bedarf schon etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit und eine genauere Abstimmung auf die Köder. Mehr was spezielles und explizit Spaß machendes, ist auch was.
Und preisgünstig sind Multirollen nun auch nicht gerade, die wesentlich wichtigeren Spulenleichtlauflager kosten wirklich Geld, sonst wirft das Ding prinzipiell gurkig.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessant ist eine etwas eigenwillige Konstruktion. Von den Leuten die sogenanntes HE fischen, schaut keiner auf Leute herab, die das eben nicht tun, zumindest nicht die, die ich so kenne.


 

Bis auf Rainer.:q

Rainer! Du :r!

Das versteht nicht jeder!!!

Uli


----------



## Sickly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vor allem aber kann man damit blind jeden Köder werfen, eine Multi bedarf schon etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit und eine genauere Abstimmung auf die Köder. Mehr was spezielles und explizit Spaß machendes, ist auch was.
> Und preisgünstig sind Multirollen nun auch nicht gerade, die wesentlich wichtigeren Spulenleichtlauflager kosten wirklich Geld, sonst wirft das Ding prinzipiell gurkig.


 
keinen Ahnung was du für Problem mit einer Multi hast. Man kann mit ihnen viele Köder werfen die man mit einer Statio kaum werfen kann, das wesendlich präziser und nach einigen ÜBEN auf im Schlaf- kein Thema. 
Geld kosten sie, aber im Gegensatz zu einer Statio mit fest eingebauten problemen bekommt man auch ab 150 noch was für sein Geld, sprich es macht Sinn!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Sickly?

Um die Frage geht es hier nicht. Man kann auch sündhafte teure Multis kaufen.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Sickly schrieb:


> aber im Gegensatz zu einer Statio mit fest eingebauten problemen bekommt man auch ab 150 noch was für sein Geld, sprich es macht Sinn!


Also ich habe mit meinen Stationären keine Probleme, und sie reichen locker bis zum 3m Fisch. Seitdem das mit den richtig passenden Fetten geklärt ist, nur Eitel Sonnenschein und das ab 50 EURonen aufwärts! :vik:

Einziges Problemchen: Ich komme mit dem Zählen und Probieren nicht mehr hinterher, die machen alle soviel Spaß! #6


----------



## Sickly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sickly?
> 
> Um die Frage geht es hier nicht. Man kann auch sündhafte teure Multis kaufen.
> 
> Uli


 
muss man aber nicht!
sind sind von Haus aus teurer, aber dann hat man was besseres als nur einen Marke


----------



## Sickly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meinen Stationären keine Probleme, und sie reichen locker bis zum 3m Fisch. Seitdem das mit den richtig passenden Fetten geklärt ist, nur Eitel Sonnenschein und das ab 50 EURonen aufwärts! :vik:
> 
> Einziges Problemchen: Ich komme mit dem Zählen und Probieren nicht mehr hinterher, die machen alle soviel Spaß! #6


 
ich habe 15 Jahre mit den Dingern gefischt und auch einiges angesammelt. Bin dazu übergegangen einige nun zu verticken- ich habe vor 2 Jahren die erste multi gekauft und dieses Jahr ca 95% meiner Fische damit gefangen. Kaufe weniger Rollen für mehr Geld und habe (persönlich) nun mehr Spass am angeln


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was ich an HE zu Hause habe, baue mich an einer Buhne mi viel Menschen auf (nein ich mache keine Strecke) und richte mich dort ein. Es sieht dann aus wie auf nem messestand von allen Firmen gleichzeitig, die ihr HE Gerät und Köder präsentieren.


 

 Dann muss ich mal die Weihnachtstage mal sehen, dass ich diese Messe besuchen kann


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meinen Stationären keine Probleme, und sie reichen locker bis zum 3m Fisch. Seitdem das mit den richtig passenden Fetten geklärt ist, nur Eitel Sonnenschein und das ab 50 EURonen aufwärts! :vik:


 
Du vergisst solche Monster wie die VS - ich glaub die halten auch mehr als 3m Fisch.


----------



## Sickly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Du vergisst solche Monster wie die VS - ich glaub die halten auch mehr als 3m Fisch.


 
komischerweise angelt aber kein Mensch wenn hart auf hart geht mit eurem geliebten rollentyp.
Und ausserhalb von Europa geht auch kein Spinnfischer mit einer statio los- aber ihr werdet sie sicher alle noch bekehren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Äh? Sickly?

Komme mal wieder ON-TOPIC.

Das hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ganz ehrlich... ich würde auch nicht ohne Multi eine Big Game Tour machen wollen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ja, es gibt noch viel mehr als ich habe  obwohl einige dem nicht so sehr nachstehen dürften. 40 und 50 lbs sind schon eine Menge.

Wenn Sickly mit Multis besser und super klar kommt, ist das fein! #6

Genauso habe ich für meine Angelei festgestellt, auf Multis zu verzichten. Habe trotzdem so Stücker 2, kamen so daher  
Fürs Boots+Tiefseeangeln etc. würde ich derartige riesige Kabeltrommeln einsetzen, aber nie zum Werfen.

Letzlich dient es aber der Vereinfachung, möglichst wenig Rollenvarianten einzusetzen, wenn man weiß mit was man gut klar kommt. (jeder individuell)

Ich wechsel halt gerne und häufig die Ruten/Combos - so ein bischen ala Rainers skizzierten Messestand am Wasser :m :q - da mag ich mir aber nicht noch einen Rollenwechsel bzw. genauer gesagt eine anders zu bedienende Rolle zumuten. 

Insofern verstehe ich auch jeden Rollenfan, der bei einer ähnlichen Type bleibt und damit weniger Scherereien und Aufwand hat. Auch ein wesentlicher Punkt, soll funzen und das einfach so, ohne drüber nachdenken zu müssen.


----------



## plattform7 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@rainer
löööl :q

@topic
Hmm... Die Frage nach Sinn und Unsinn... Ich versuche es mal etwas pragmatischer/philosophischer: [Nach Det´s Vorschlag ergänzt] [Nach Pelznase-Vorschlag ergänzt]

In einer Sache sind sich alle einig denke ich mal - und zwar das es immer subjektive Meinung ist. 

Dann versuche ich doch mal, die Spezies "Angler" zu "katalogisieren". Was haben wir denn da für welche untersdchiedlichen Charaktere und wie wirkt sich das auf die Thread-Frage aus? Hier mal eine Überlegung von mir und zwar ohne eines Anspruches auf die Vollständigkeit und die Reihenfolge sollte keineswegs eine Wertung symbolisieren.

--------------------------------------------------------->

Da haben wir:

*Nahrungsbeschaffer*
Geht eigentlich nur mit einem Ziel ans Wasser: möglichst gut zu fangen, um die Ernährung seiner Familie zu gewährleisten. Im Bezug auf die Wahl seiner Gerätschaften ist er nicht wählerisch, da er stets die Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung vor Augen hat - das Angeln muss sich renterieren. Sprich ich lebe günstiger, als wenn ich mir den Fisch kaufen würde. Dementsprechend fallen auch seine Gerätschaften aus - möglichst günstig.

*Gelegenheitsangler*
Geht hin und wieder mal ans Wasser, vielleicht ein Paar mal im Jahr - die Gründe dafür können unterschiedlich sein. Seine Ausrüsung ist ihm auch nicht so wichtig, da sie die meiste Zeit im Keller steht - und außerdem kann man doch nahezu alle Fische mit einer und der selben Rute und Rolle fangen 

*Naturfreund*
Geht ans Wasser, um in erster Linie der Natur nahe zu sein. Genießt jede Minute und verpennt dabei auch öfters Bisse, da alles andere einfach unglaubich interessant ist. Dementsprechend legt er auch nicht so viel Wert auf seine Ausrüstung - denn Fische fangen ist einfach zweitrangig.

*Fortgeschrittener* (in welcher Hinsicht auch immer)
Angelt gerne und vergleichbar viel. Vernunftige Ausrüstung ist ihm schon wichtig, jedoch achtet er auch sehr auf Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

[Ergänzung]
Er hat bereits vieles ausprobiert und wahgt sich langsam in die höheren Preisklassen, weil er langsam nach Perfektionismus (siehe *Perfektionist*) strebt. Er ist kritisch, aber durchaus bereit, das eine oder andere auszuprobieren. In sehr vielen Fällen entwickelt er sich zu einem Technik-Freak, sobald er die ersten "Sahne-Teile" in der Hand gehalten hat.
[/Ergänzung]

 *Angeber*
Hat immer außergewönliche und teure Gerätschaften am Mann/Frau und prallt gerne damit. Er ist nicht sonderlich gut im Fische fangen, aber kennt sich nun mal mit der Technik aus. Im Vergleich zum Gelegenheitsangler ist er der Meinung, dass jegliches Gerät, welches preislich unter seinem liegt, einfach nichts taugen kann.

*Vielangler*
Verbringt jede freie Minute am Wasser. Da er sein Gerät sehr stark bansprucht, legt er großen Wert auf deren Güte. Denn jede Minute, die man mit Wartung, Umtausch oder Neubeschaffung verbringt, kann nicht zum Angeln genutzt werden.

*Technik-Freak*
Liebt sein Gerät und hat somit auch immer wieder was neues, auch wenn er das nicht unbedingt braucht. Er hat einfach Spass daran seinem Hobby mit außergewönlichem oder besonders rafiniertem Gerät nachzugehen. Die ANzahl an Stunden, die er am Wasser verbringt, hat dabei keine Auswirkung auf die Anzahl und Güte seiner Gerätschaften.

*Neider*
Eine "Unterart", die bei jedem der oben angeführten "Hauptarten" vorkommt. Würde gerne ebenfalls mit besserem Gerät angeln, kann das aber finanziell, beziehungstechnisch oder einfach wegen persönlicher Einstellung nicht durchsetzen. Aus diesem Grund zählen für ihn alle Angler, die etwas teureres fischen und darüber berichten zu der Kategorie der "Angeber".

[Ergänzung]
*Perfektionist*
Versucht das Optimum an Möglichem zusammenuzustellen. Meist ist ihm ein 100% Aufpreis für 10% mehr Leistung gerechtfertigt, weil er nunmal von Natur aus das Optimum erreichen möchte. Er ist aber durchaus realistisch und keineswegs fanatisch - er lässt das teure liegen, wenn das billige für die gewisse Situation besser (optimaler) sein sollte.

*Sammler*
Erfreut sich wie der Technik-Freak ebenfalls am Gerät als solches. Seine Leidenschaft begrennzt sich jedoch auf das Besitzen von Gegenständen - eine bedarfsgerechte Verwendung von seinen Schätzchen kommt somit meist nicht in Frage. Auch er ist nicht auf eine Preisklasse fixiert, sondern "jagt" eher nach "kultigen" und seltenen Sachen. Im Grunde ist das die einzige Anglerart, die den Wert seiner Gerätschaften mit der Zeit erhöht.
[/Ergänzung]

[Ergänzung]
*Tüftler und Bastler*
Legt gerne selbst die Hand an, um die Qualität seiner Gerätschaften zu steigern. So gesehen ist er zu einem gewissen Grad ein Perfektionist, frei nach Hornbach-Motto: "Es gibt immer was zu tun". Er versucht sowohl eine Exage als auch eine Certate zu pimpen - ist von Natur aus aber eher Preisbewusst, denn warum muss ich für was zahlen, was ich selber machen kann?
[/Ergänzung]

------------------------------------------------->

Die Grenzen zwischen den einzelnen "Arten" sind fließend. Somit kann ein Angler zu mehreren Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem prozentuallen Anteil zugehören. Die Zugehörigkeit zu nur einer Gruppe kann dabei als ein starkes Extremum verstanden werden und sollte nicht dem Regelfall entsprechen. Dadurch ergeben sich auch zig-millionen von Meinungen.

Eine zweite wichige Eigenschaft ist die wahrnehmung der Wörter *teuer *und *preiswert*. Jeder hat da eine andere Empfindung zu, die von folgenden Faktoren abhängt:
Was hat man im Leben bereits erreicht und was steht noch an (in finanzieller Hinsicht)?
Was verdiene ich?
Welchen Anteil davon bin ich bereit für mein Hobby auszugeben?
Was ist mir überhaupt im Leben wichtiger? Sprich, an welcher Stelle steht mein Hobby und was habe ich für die für mich wichtigeren Dinger bereits ausgegeben - also was bleibt noch über?
Was sagt mein Partner dazu? :q
Zu welcher der oben genanten Kategorien gehöre ich?
Verbindet man dies mit dem bereits festgelegtem Charakter oder Typ des Anglers, steigt die Anzahl an unterschiedlichen Meinung erneut um das zigfache an.

Was ich mit dieser nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Überlegung meine? - Man kann diese Frage nicht beantworten, so dass alle damit glücklich sind. Für einen sind 50 Euro bereits viel zu teuer, wobei der andere 500 für preiswert hält. Daraus resultiert sich auch der Sinn und/oder Unsinn einer gewissen Anschaffung. Sobald man aber seine Meinung nur äußert und dies nicht zum "einzig wahrem" macht, hat man auch kein Problem damit.

Ich gehe hierbei nach folgendem Muster vor:
Ich habe was gesehen oder von etwas gehört und will´s haben
Ich versuche möglichst viele Infos zu diesem Produkt und Alternativen zu bekommen
Manchmal stelle ich fest - ich *müsste *es nicht haben - aber da war doch noch was mit "aber ich will" :q
Ok, dann schaue ich: wäre es schön wenn ich das *hätte* und kann ich mir das im Moment leisten? :q
=> Wenn ja, dann ist das für mich sinnig, wenn nein, dann unsinnig und zwar unabhängig davon, was das eine oder andere kosten soll. Diese Fragen stelle ich mir bei einem Wobbler, aber auch bei einer Rolle oder Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Schöne Auflistung! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Was für ein Posting!

Hut ab!

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Moin Moin ,


AngelDet schrieb:


> Michael, sach mal: Was mutest Du Deiner Frau da an Spinnkombo zu?


naja ist nicht schlecht die Spinnkombo von Frauchen , eben nach ihrern Angelfähigkeiten ausgelegt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

@Thomas9904
1000 Nudelholzpunkte von Claudi wegen Frauenfeindlichen Äußerungen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Rainer 1962
Schönes Posting.
Sag Bescheid, wenns soweit ist. Den "Messestand" will ich sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@plattform7, Post 124
Ich glaube Du hast noch 2 vergessen: Sammler und Perfektionist (beim Fortgeschrittenen ist's etwas dünne )



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Den "Messestand" will ich sehen.


+@rainer: Ich auch. Fotos würden aber auch reichen, besser ein Film! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Das wäre was Rainer, ein schöner Film über die besten Sachen aller Japan Shops.
Büüddee!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Plattform 7
Respekt für das Posting.


----------



## plattform7 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @plattform7, Post 124
> Ich glaube Du hast noch 2 vergessen: Sammler und Perfektionist (beim Fortgeschrittenen ist's etwas dünne )



Akzeptiert und ergänzt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



plattform7 schrieb:


> *Perfektionist*
> Er ist aber durchaus realistisch und keineswegs fanatisch - er lässt das teure liegen, wenn das billige für die gewisse Situation besser (optimaler) sein sollte.


Sehr gut getroffen, überhaupt! #6
Jetzt finde ich mich auch so langsam in den Anglertypen wieder - hatte mir schon Sorgen |kopfkrat gemacht! :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ Plattform7: Super Posting!

|good:#r|good:

Besonders die Kategorie "Neider" scheint mir verbreitet...

Aber zum Glück giesst hier ja keiner Öl ins Feuer, oder Rainer? |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Muss deine "Wanderausstellung" auch mal besuchen kommen, baust Du dann auch Trennscheiben auf an denen wir uns die Nasen plattdrücken könne? Nicht das Sabber auf die Stella kommt? 

Sundvogels Post #109 war auch sehr passend...

Hab ja schon viel Schwachsinn hier im Board gelesen, aber diese Sprüche das alles über Betrag XX€ zu teuer und nicht notwendig wäre belustigt mich immer wieder, und der Vorwurf des "Demonstrativkonsums" ist ein echtes Highlight dieses Threads... :c:c:c

CU SS


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Besonders die Kategorie "Neider" scheint mir verbreitet...



Ich will mal ein bisschen die Harmoniesüchtigen aufrütteln: Mir fällt auf, dass die High-End-Freaks und die Tackle-Fetischisten gerne den Popanz des Neiders auf den Sockel heben. Kann es sein, dass diesen Leuten ihre Obsession nur halb so viel Spaß machen würde, wenn sie sich nicht hinter jeden Ecke einen sabbernden Neider vorstellen könnten? Und dass niemand unerwünschter ist als der, der sagt: "Ich glaube zwar schon, dass Du einen an der Waffel hast mit Deinem teuren (Angel-, HiFi-, Autotuning-, Computer- ...) Kram, aber es stört mich nicht weiter und ich will's auch gar nicht haben..."


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass diesen Leuten ihre Obsession nur halb so viel Spaß machen würde, wenn sie sich nicht hinter jeden Ecke einen sabbernden Neider vorstellen könnten? Und dass niemand unerwünschter ist als der, der sagt: "Ich glaube zwar schon, dass Du einen an der Waffel hast mit Deinem teuren (Angel-, HiFi-, Autotuning-, Computer- ...) Kram, aber es stört mich nicht weiter und ich will's auch gar nicht haben..."



Weiss ich nicht, mir persönlich ist es ziemlich wurscht, ich gehe meistens alleine zum fischen, und zeige mein Gerät nicht unbedingt jedem der vorbeikommt, eigentlich will ich nur in Ruhe fischen... Machst Du das anders? #c

Ich selbst laufe auch selten am Ufer lang und schaue mir erst mal an was die anderen so an Gerät mitschleppen, ist mir nämlich egal. Jeder soll so fischen wie er es für richtig hält, nur soll mich keiner blöd von der Seite anmachen wenn er rausfindet oder glaubt das mein Gerät seiner Meinung nach zu teuer ist... #c

Lasst uns doch einfach alle so und mit dem Gerät fischen wie es jeder für sich selber richtig findet... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Neid oder Profilierung mag durchaus eine Rolle spielen - und ist doch auch in Ordnung.

Aber Neid und Profilierung hin oder her, letztlich muss jeder für sich das passende Gerät finden. Und Gott sei Dank sind da die Ansprüche so unterschiedlich wie das Angebot, so dass jeder was für sich finden kann.

Mir persönlich erschliesst sich eben ab einer gewissen finanziellen Grenze nicht mehr der reelle Mehrwert, nur noch der persönliche oder ideelle. Das liegt wohl an meinerschwäbischen Herkunft....

Deswegen würde ich aber ni behaupten,m dass teureres oder billigeres Gerät nicht seine Berechtigung hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> eigentlich will ich nur in Ruhe fischen... Machst Du das anders?


Teilweise. Eigentlich schon genauso, wenn ich dann aber z. B. jemanden sehe, der unglaublich weit wirft oder wo die Rute im Drill ne klasse Aktion hat etc. dann mach ich auch den "Spanner" und guck mir das an..


----------



## Case (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Netter thread.

Schönes Posting @plattform 7

Da kommt man doch eigentlich gleich zu den wesentlichen Punkten.

*Bedarf, Preis, Leistung*

Was brauche ich.? Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und für welchen Preis bekomme ich genau das geboten.

Ich finde mich in der Aufstellung sowohl als der Angler, der mit Billig- und Uraltgerät zum Forellenpuff geht, als auch derjenige, der Stundenlang blinkert, und dafür Sportex und Twinpowers nimmt. 

Bei HE bezahle ich nun mal für geringes Gewicht und kleine Rollengröße bei zuverlässiger Qualität. Und genau das braucht man eben manchmal. 

Aber der thread geht ja eigentlich um " teuer ".

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren fünf Sportex-Ruten und drei Twin-Powers ersteigert. Keins der Teile hat über 100 € gekostet. Zum Teil deutlich drunter. Und ich hab' immer neuwertige Ware bekommen. Also Gutes muss nicht zwangsläufig teuer sein.

Case


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich will mal ein bisschen die Harmoniesüchtigen aufrütteln: Mir fällt auf, dass die High-End-Freaks und die Tackle-Fetischisten gerne den Popanz des Neiders auf den Sockel heben. Kann es sein, dass diesen Leuten ihre Obsession nur halb so viel Spaß machen würde, wenn sie sich nicht hinter jeden Ecke einen sabbernden Neider vorstellen könnten? Und dass niemand unerwünschter ist als der, der sagt: "Ich glaube zwar schon, dass Du einen an der Waffel hast mit Deinem teuren (Angel-, HiFi-, Autotuning-, Computer- ...) Kram, aber es stört mich nicht weiter und ich will's auch gar nicht haben..."


 

EINDEUTIG JA!!!!!


----------



## Ines (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ob die High-End-Freaks nun einen an der Waffel haben oder nicht - auf jeden Fall hat die Diskussion hier auch einen hohen Unterhaltungswert.

Ich lese den Fortgang dieses Experten-Austauschs jedenfalls mit großem Vergnügen (und merke, dass die Begeisterung der Tackle-Freaks durchaus auch eine gewisse Sogwirkung auslöst...).

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Plattform7,eine wirklich sehr zutreffende Katalogisierung der verschiedenen Anglertypen
in Bezug zu ihrem Gerät,da kann sich wirklich jeder wiederfinden,selbstverständlich inclusive
der Überschneidungen.

@Wasserpanscher,auffallend ist,das bei solchen Diskussionen,Neid b.z.w. Angabe,von
den jeweiligen Kontrahenten stets als Erst und meist Hauptargument,genutzt wird.
Die Vermutung einer dieser Eigenschaften beim Anderen,lässt so manchen wohl seine
eigenen Defizite,nur halt in umgewandelter Form projezieren.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> und merke, dass die Begeisterung der Tackle-Freaks durchaus auch eine gewisse Sogwirkung auslöst


Geht mir aber weniger beim Gerät so (weil ich damit durchaus zufrieden bin mit dem was ich habe). 

Wo ich aber immer schwach werden kann, ist bei Ködern (ist das jetzt OT oder gehört das auch zum Thema "Gerät" mit dazu?).

Ich fische zwar auch bei Kunstködern am liebsten "einfach und bewährt" (Spinner, Blinker (Effzett) und Gufi/Twister in allen Variationen. Aber egal ob am Wasser, beim Händler oder hier im Netz:
Bei neuen Kunstködern fällt mir das "widerstehen" deutlich schwerer als bei Ruten und Rollen....

Und um das noch etwas weiter zu fassen:
Eine gute Schnur (egal ob mono oder geflochten) halte ich persönlich auch für enorm wichtig.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

nun mal eine gtnerebe Episode:

6 Uhr morgens:
komme an mein Hausgewässer an dem mein Angelnachen liegt. Der Kollege (sein Boot liegt neben dem meinem) vor Ort...
ich habe mich gewundert, denn ich konnte in der Woche sein Boot nicht mehr ausmachen,
lange rede kurzer Sinn, seins war abgesoffen.
Nun ich nahm ihn in meinen Kahn mit und wir fischten bis ca 11 Uhr, er ab 8 Uhr immer wieder ne Pause machend, ich ohne Pause....,
danach war ausladen angesagt...
ich ihm den ganzen krempel rausgegeben. Als eer meine beiden Combos in den Händen hieltseineWorte
Uiuiiind dieee leicht!!!! Den Tonfall jetzt hier wirklich rüberzubringen ist nicht möglich, es war einfach nur Begeisterung......"jetzt weiß ich warum du so lange ohne Pause fischen kannst!!!"
P.S. die Unterhaltungen die wir führen wenn wir uns am Wasser treffen, sind eher allgemein, wir sind also keine guten "Freunde" sondern ledilch "Kollegen"...........

noch eins:
habe nem Bekannten ne Blue Arc geschenkt (er hatte mir einen Gefallen getan)
deser Bekannte ist ein richtiger "Low Budget Angler"!!! Er weiß nicht dass an meinen Combos Stellas und Co hängen, er kennt die nicht mal weil es ihn nicht intressiert, er kauft immer die 5 € Angebote und davon halt reichlich denn es gehen ihm auch etiche Kaputt. Er ist Rentner und tägl. am Wasser!

sein Kommentar:
oah eh geiles Teil!!!! Er hat sich dann tatsächlich noch eine Red zugelegt (hat mich verwundert) Er fischt sie in Combo mit der Pezon spec. Jig zum Vertikalen
beim Oktobertreffen mit Shroe, Robert und Ratz folgende Szene.....

Ich:....nimm und fische mal .......
er......mein Gott, wie leicht, schlank, voller Gefühl, weltklasse.....sowas muss ich auch haben......
zur Info...
es war die twitching Hornet mt ne 2000r JP TP.....
nun er weiß nicht was das zeug kostet, kennt zwar die namen Shimano und Daiwa, as wars aber auch schon...
Ich habe die olle runtergemacht und habe ihm die Ruteohne weiteen Kommentar geschenkt....
ich msste ihm aber eine JP P bestellen.......

noch ein BSP.....

ich sehe mt nem Fremden am Rhein beim guffieren (war ein Einlauf) das übliche Blabla....
r wirft, ich werfe wir fischenso ne halbe Stunde...
er kommt,
mensch wirfst du weit..... merkst du den Gummi überhaupt, wieviel Blei , halt die üblichen Fragen....
ich ihm die Combo in die Hand gedrückt......er....wie solls sein, das AHA Erlebnis.....
diese Beispiele könnte ich ewig erweitern.....
was mir wiederum zeigt, dass slbst Nichtkenner des HE Tackles den Unterschied merken und das ohne zu wissen as der Kram kostet.......
Ich erinnere mich noch an die Anfangszeit einzelner Boardies hier......
braucht man nicht zu teuer usw...waren oft die Aussagen...der ein oder andre hat den Schritt gewagt und von günstigem Gerät auf "HE" umgestellt und es werden tägl. mehr,
selbst Thomas als Schwabe leistet sich mittlerweile ne Skelettor, obwohl er doch genügend Ruten in der Klasse im Keller hat.....
jetzt ist die Skelettor nicht unbedingt HE, aber sie liegt in einem Bereich der nicht mehr low Budget ist....und ob er den Waller mit nem anderen Stecken hätte landen können????? Frgt ihn selber mal...

was die Postings ansich angeht...
es wird immer vergessen, dass die "High Ender" wie ihr so schön sagt, den Low Bereich allesamt schon durchhaben.......
was man von den Low Budgetangler im Umkehrschluss nicht behaupten kann.....
deshalb behaupte ich:
die Highender wissen von was sie sprechen
die Loweder kennen das Gerät nicht und urteilen trotzdem!!!!!

Und ja, es werden mit HE Geräten mehr Fische gefangen, um mal auf jana zu antworten, denn, man fischt ermüdungsfreier, besseres Köderfeeling, dadurch bessere Präsentation, dadurch mehr Bisse, dadurch länger und konzentrierter, dadurch größere Strecken und somit ist die Anzahl der zu erwartenden Räuber und deren Bisse größer, selbst die 10m mehr an Wurfweite bei geringerem Kraftaufwand macht sich bemerkbar....

Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich, da gebe ich allen Recht, der Angler und sein Wissen um sein Gewässer, die darin enthaltenen Fische, deren jagd und Fressverhalen usw....

Bei GLEICHEN Grundvorraussetzungen, was die Gewässer und deren Lebewesen betrifft, fängt der Highender aus obigen Gründen mehr!


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht mir aber weniger beim Gerät so (weil ich damit durchaus zufrieden bin mit dem was ich habe).
> 
> Wo ich aber immer schwach werden kann, ist bei Ködern (ist das jetzt OT oder gehört das auch zum Thema "Gerät" mit dazu?).
> 
> ...


 
Spinngerät= Rolle, Rute, Schnur, Köder, Vorfachmat, einfach alles was man zum Spinnen braucht....
denn die ganze Combo sollte/muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein....
ein Wood Bait ist HE, ein Lidl Wobbler eben nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> obwohl er doch genügend Ruten in der Klasse im Keller hat


Nö, hab ich eben nicht gehabt. Weil mir die bis dahin gefischte leider geklaut wurde - die war aber über 15 Jahre im Einsatz. Allerdings auch etwas schwerer als die Skeletor vom WG, dafür universeller einsetzbar.

Zum Thema ob man den Unterschied merkt, zwischen low budget und HighEnd - Gerät wenn mans in der Hand hat und fischt:
Mit Sicherheit!!

Die Frage ist ob und wer es merkt, wenn er unterscheiden soll zwischen einer guten Kombo (sagen wir mal Rute und Rolle so bis max. 300 Euro) und HighEnd Gerät, wenn er bisher nur lowbudget gefischt hat.

Ist wie beim Wein:
Den Unterschied zwischen einem 3 Euro Supermarktwein und einem guten 15 Euro - Wein werden viele merken können. Auch die, die sich nicht mit Wein beschäftigen. 

Den Unterschied zwischen dem guten 15 Euro - Wein und einem erstklassigen 50 Euro - Wein werden dagegen Leute, die sich nicht schon länger mit Wein beschäftigt haben, kaum merken.....


----------



## Pelznase (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

mir fehlt in der aufführung der anglertypen noch der tüftler und bastler! angeber und neider würde ich dagegen streichen, das sind charaktereigenarten und haben weniger mit angeln ansich am hut.


----------



## Ghanja (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich, da gebe ich allen Recht, der Angler und sein Wissen um sein Gewässer, die darin enthaltenen Fische, deren jagd und Fressverhalen usw....
> 
> Bei GLEICHEN Grundvorraussetzungen, was die Gewässer und deren Lebewesen betrifft, fängt der Highender aus obigen Gründen mehr!



Ich denke mal das Wichtigste wäre eine Kombi, die gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist und der jeweiligen Angeltechnik angepasst ist - dann klappt das auch mit dem Fisch.
Sicherlich, mit ultrabillig Zeug fliegt einem das Ganze irgendwann um die Ohren aber was "normales" Gerät kostet soll ja nicht diskutiert werden. 
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich bereits mit einer Kombi zw. 150 und 200 EUR etwas habe, mit dem ich lange und ermüdungsfrei fischen kann (und bei HE-Gerät bekomme ich da gerade mal eine Rolle). Ein Fanggarant ist HE-Gerät (im Vergleich zur günstigeren Ausrüstung) meiner Meinung nicht ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich bereits mit einer Kombi zw. 150 und 200 EUR etwas habe, mit dem ich lange und ermüdungsfrei fischen kann (und bei HE-Gerät bekomme ich da gerade mal eine Rolle). Ein Fanggarant ist HE-Gerät (im Vergleich zur günstigeren Ausrüstung) meiner Meinung nicht ...


Mein Reden )


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie beim Wein:
> Den Unterschied zwischen inem 3 Euro Supermarktwein und einem guten 15 Euro - Wein aus dem Supermarkt werden viele merken können, auch die die sich nicht mit Wein beschäftigen.
> 
> Den Unterschied zwischen dem guten 15 Euro - Wein und einem erstklassigen 50 Euro - Wein werden dagegen Leute, die sich nicht schon länger mit Wein beschäftigt haben, kaum merken.....



Ja. Das sehe ich genauso. Trotzdem schütten sich viele, die mit einem 15 Euro-Wein vollauf bedient wären, einen 150-Euro Wein rein. 

Ich bin durchaus für Qualität, ich gelte geradezu als Qualitätsfanatiker, aber andererseits muss diese immer angemessen sein. Und dann gibt es ja ganz viele Qualitätsfaktoren:

1. Langlebigkeit, Robustheit - ganz wichtig!
2. Funktion - wichtig (nicht 1000 Gimmicks, sondern die Kernfunktionen meine ich!)
3. Ergonomie - auch wichtig, oft unterschätzt (der blöde Griff an den Arcs...)
4. Leichtigkeit, Leichtgängigkeit - schon nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, kann auch Faktor 1. beeinträchtigen und ist dann kontraproduktiv
5. Design - Geschmacksache, ein subjektiver Faktor in jeder Hinsicht (was ist gutes Design? ich finde: je zeitloser und schlichter, desto besser - wieviel Design braucht Angelgerät? - ich finde: nicht viel, siehe oben)


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema ob man den Unterschied merkt, zwischen low budget und HighEnd - Gerät wenn mans in der Hand hat und fischt:
> Mit Sicherheit!!
> 
> Die Frage ist ob und wer es merkt, wenn er unterscheiden soll zwischen einer guten Kombo (sagen wir mal Rute und Rolle so bis max. 300 Euro) und HighEnd Gerät, wenn er bisher nur lowbudget gefischt hat.
> ...


 
stimme ich Dir zu
der eigentlich "Qantensprung" von Low. bis, nennen wir es,  P-L Budget liegt bei ner Combo so um die 300€, alles drüber also tatsächlches High Preissegment, wird nur drejenige wirklich merken, der "spinnert" ist, sich damit befasst und letztendlich den Geldbeutel dafür hat und auch bereit dazu ist diesen dafür zu "entleeren".
Ich würde keine 50€ für ne Flasche Wein ausgeben (ich würde den Unterschied eh net merken), dafür aber 400€ für ne Stella.
Der nächste pimpt sein Auto als rollende Disco, ein andrer geht alle Woche gut essen, der andre wiederum geht jeden Tag inne kneipe usw....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin durchaus für Qualität, ich gelte geradezu als Qualitätsfanatiker, aber andererseits muss diese immer angemessen sein. Und dann gibt es ja ganz viele Qualitätsfaktoren:



zu 1: 
Stimmt, entscheidend ist dabei aber auch nicht nur die Rolle selber sondern Einsatzzweck/Art
zu 2:
Saubere Schnurverlegung, , vernünftiges Schnrufangbügelsystem, gute Bremse, stabile Achse/Getriebe, runder lauf - mehr brauchts ja nicht, oder?
zu 3:
Wie bei 1, Einsatzzweck/Art bestimmt, wie wichtig dann die Ergonomie im Gesamtpaket ist.
zu 4: 
stümmt
zu 5:
Beim Design sollte immer gelten: 
Form follows function
Alles was drüber rausgeht ist Geschmack und/oder Mode...


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> .......
> Ich erinnere mich noch an die Anfangszeit einzelner Boardies hier......
> braucht man nicht zu teuer usw...waren oft die Aussagen...der ein oder andre hat den Schritt gewagt und von günstigem Gerät auf "HE" umgestellt und es werden tägl. mehr...
> 
> ...



Das trifft 100% auf mich zu!!! Ihr werdet hier im AB Aussagen von mir finden, die keine 1,5 Jahre her sind, bei denen ich schreibe, daß eine 100€-Ryobi Zauber das perfekte P/L hat und warum mehr investieren!!?? Vorbei diese Zeiten, erst letzte Woche habe ich aus Japan eine weitere Certate bekommen. Die Leichtigkeit, die Laufruhe... einfach ein Traum :k und eben ganz einfach eine andere Liga als Red Arc+Co.

Und die ganzen Harrison-Ruten habe ich mir ja nicht zum Selbstzweck gekauft. Als ich die erste individuell aufgebaute VT 75 in der Hand hielt, wußte ich erst, was jenseits der Ruten von der Stange möglich war. Ein Prozeß war in Gang gesetzt. Die "Katalogruten" und die "P/L-Rollen", mit denen ich weniger und weniger zufrieden war, je mehr Individualaufbauten meine Angelausrüstung bereicherten, wurden nach und nach verkauft. Meine Freundin dachte zwischendurch schon, ich hätte nebenberuflich einen Angelversand eröffnet .  

Und wie Rainer schreibt, all diejenigen die diese Entwicklung genommen haben, können beim Low-Budget mitreden - umgekehrt aber nicht!

Und noch eins: viele schreiben, daß sie halt nicht so oft angeln gingen und deshalb nicht viel investieren wollten.  Ich argumentiere genau andersrum. Auch ich komme - mangels Zeit und interessanter Angelgewässer - (noch :vik viel zu wenig ans Wasser. Aber wenn ich dazu komme, möchte ich maximales Gerät. Erstens weil es zum Spaßfaktor beiträgt und zweitens weil ich die rare Zeit nicht mit Huddel vertrödeln möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Das trifft 100% auf mich zu!!! Ihr werdet hier im AB Aussagen von mir finden, die keine 1,5 Jahre her sind, bei denen ich schreibe, daß eine 100€-Ryobi Zauber das perfekte P/L hat und warum mehr investieren!!?? Vorbei diese Zeiten, erst letzte Woche habe ich aus Japan eine weitere Certate bekommen


Jetz ist am Ende auch noch das Anglerboard schuld daran, wenns immer mehr Privatinsolvenzen gibt ))


----------



## flori66 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wenn ich ne Spinnrolle die 130euro kostet (Was ja so gute Mittelklasse ist) bei Ebay für 15euro schieße, ist das dann immer noch Mittelklasse oder oder schon Low Budget?

(PS:die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Die Preiseinteilung geht vom UVP oder dem allgemein am Markt verlangten Preis aus, nicht vom tatsächlich bezahlten (also auch gebraucht etc.).

Eine 130 - Euro - Rolle wär ein meinen Augen bei entsprechender Qualität also durchaus in den hier diskutierten Bereich fallen, auch wenn Du (glücklicherweise für Dich) nur 15 Euro bezahlt hast.


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetz ist am Ende auch noch das Anglerboard schuld daran, wenns immer mehr Privatinsolvenzen gibt ))



Selbstredend, das AB ist Schuld |muahah:. In gewisser Weise stimmt das sogar!!
Aber Thomas, keine Sorge, ich bin zwar kein Schwabe - sondern eher spendabler Niederrheiner :m - aber meine Finanzen habe ich schon im Griff #6 |muahah:Außerdem habe ich meine Angelausrüstung ungefähr "gedrittelt", so daß ich ja auch Einnahmen hatte!


----------



## flori66 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Preiseinteilung geht vom UVP oder dem allgemein am Markt verlangten Preis aus, nicht vom tatsächlich bezahlten



Ah OK, das wollt ich hören.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ margaux: 
Schuld mag das Anglerboard sein, verantwortlich nie nicht!!
))

Gut das Du das im Griff hast mit Deinen Finanzen))


----------



## TheFischer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

das muss net sein also zum spinfischen braucht mann natürlich eine bessere rolle da mann ja ständig mit dieser rollen muss und sie sollte auch nicht viel wiegen aber unter 100€ bekommste ein super rolle ist kein thema zb.die 300xegold von mitchell oder auch die normale oder auhc die c33 von abu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Und ja, es werden mit HE Geräten mehr Fische gefangen, ..., denn, man fischt ermüdungsfreier, *besseres Köderfeeling*, dadurch bessere Präsentation, dadurch mehr Bisse, dadurch länger und konzentrierter, dadurch größere Strecken und somit ist die Anzahl der zu erwartenden Räuber und deren Bisse größer, selbst die 10m mehr an Wurfweite bei geringerem Kraftaufwand macht sich bemerkbar....


Das stimmt, der wieviel-mehr Faktor ist aber unbestimmt bzw. schwer bestimmbar, so wie ich oben mal 35% "besser" ausrechnetet (von was genau? )

Auch ein Beispiel: 
Wenn ich bei zarten Zupfern an der Kombo und keinem gefangenen Fisch über Stunden am So vormittag mißmutig angel. Und bei allen Anglern am See auch Beiß+Fangflaute - (nur KuKö erlaubt in der Frühsaison).
Ich wechsele die Rute auf eine echte HE-Rute, gleiche Rolle+Montage, und habe darauf Biß auf Biß, die ich 100% erkenne und verwerten kann. Dann ist die Rute weitaus besser. :m
Für mich plötzlich ein schöner Fangtag, und plötzlich die Bewunderung der anderen Angler, die alle vorbeikommen und fragen: "Wie machst du das, die beißen doch gar nicht?" kommt auch noch dazu.

In dem Fall: Die Rute macht's (gibt klar aber noch mehr Faktoren wie abgestimmte feine Montage, die war aber vorher auch schon so), erheblich feinfühliger und schneller. Und mein Wechsel war von einer auch schon höherwertigen Sportex HM-Turbo-1 (die bei gierigeren Fischen auch sehr gut funktionierte), mit der ich die Bisse immerhin bemerkte, dann auf meine Forellen-VHF. Und das geit! :m

Ich habe daraufhin - nachdem ich mein Fanglimit von 4 Entnahmen voll hatte - mal bei dem ein oder anderen ihre Forellenpeitschen kurz auf Anfrage probiert: Mit solchen weichen Wabbelstecken, für die sie immerhin beim LocaleDealer auch 60 und mehr EURos hingelegt haben, hat man einfach kein Gefühl für zarte Bisse. Die Rolle und die Schnur hätte ja gereicht. Das war meiner Ansicht nach verfehltes Geld für die Ruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Case schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren fünf Sportex-Ruten und drei Twin-Powers ersteigert. Keins der Teile hat über 100 € gekostet. Zum Teil deutlich drunter. Und ich hab' immer neuwertige Ware bekommen. Also Gutes muss nicht zwangsläufig teuer sein.


Schönes Beispiel, gutes muß gar nicht teuer sein!

Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit z.B. 2 Supermeerforellen-Longrange-Peitschen von Balzer von einem Balzer-Restverkäufer, für je 26 EUR "Taschengeldpreis", altes Reste-Modell halt. Eine andere sehr unzerbrechliche Type auf min. Sportex-Niveau für 39 EUR, Glasfaserkern + IM7 ala Series1, zudem in der Lage ALLES in Süßwasser bis Ostsee rauszuzerren, soviel Kraft und Unzerbrechlichkeit steckt da drin. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele, gute Ruten kann man ab etwa 22,90 EUR "schießen", die Preise sind nicht fix, auch nicht von 200 EUR Nominalpreisen.


----------



## plattform7 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pelznase schrieb:


> mir fehlt in der aufführung der anglertypen noch der tüftler und bastler! angeber und neider würde ich dagegen streichen, das sind charaktereigenarten und haben weniger mit angeln ansich am hut.



Tüftler und Bastler nehme ich sofort rein - haste recht! Bei den anderen stimmt das eigentlich auch, dass es sich dabei mehr um Charaktereigenschaften handelt - diese bestimmen aber den Angler leider entscheidend in seinem Auftretten, so dass diese Eigenschaften in meinen Augen (leider) sehr oft den Typ an sich definieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ich aber immer schwach werden kann, ist bei Ködern (ist das jetzt OT oder gehört das auch zum Thema "Gerät" mit dazu?).


Thomas, die Wichtigkeit einer Spinnkombo und deren Priorität ist auf jeden Fall von vorne nach hinten, also von der Hakenspitze zur Rolle. Erst wenn es "vorne" alles 100% gut ist - ist relativ günstig - dann kommen die anderen Faktoren ins Spiel. Man kann meiner Einschätzung aber schon sagen:

1. Hakenspitze
2. Haken
3. Köder / KuKö
4. Verbinder, Einhänger, Wirbel, Quetschhülsen
5. Vorfachmaterial, FC, 7x7 
6. Hauptschnur
7. Rute
8. Rolle

Und das läßt sich noch feiner untergliedern (geht aber hier nicht darum), bezüglich Fisch+Fang+Erfolg ist das für mich die logische und erprobte :g Reihenfolge.

Das relativ teuerste Element Rolle steht halt ganz am Ende, nichts desto trotz spielt sie auch mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Ich würde mich auch -und vielleicht sogar mehr- über eine Low-Budget-Combo freuen, wenn es sich genauso anfühlen würde


Naja, das trifft denke ich so die grundsätzlicher Crux der Geschichte:
Du kannst definitiv nicht mehr Qualität kaufen, als ein Gerät kostet.
Da würde jeder Hersteller ziemlich schnell pleite gehen dabei.

Umgekehrt kann man leider nicht automatisch vom (hohen) Preis auf eine entsprechende Qualität schliessen, da ja nicht nur Herstellungskosten sondern Vertrieb, Werbung, Garantie, Service etc. auch Kosten verursacht und nicht unmaßgeblich zum Endkundenpreis beiträgt.

So kann es also durchaus ein, dass zwei Rollen unterschiedlicher Marken, die beide 100 Euro kosten, qualitativ (sowohl bei objektiver wie subjektiver Qualität) weit auseinander liegen.

Und das ist in meinen Augen das eigentlich ärgerliche. 

Könnte ich immer sicher sein, für das ausgegebene Geld immer die höchstmögliche Qualität zu erhalten, könnten wir uns letztlich den ganzen Thread hier schenken.

Man kauft dann einfach immer an der eigenen finanziellen Obergrenze und gut ist....

Aber leider isses halt nicht so, und (auch) deswegen finde ich den Thread hier (und die vielen ähnlichen) so gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



aixellent schrieb:


> Wenn sich´s nicht gut anfühlt am Wasser, korrigiere ich mich auch dann konsequent, d. h. die Einheit wird ausgetauscht/verkauft. Bis ich in den Segmenten, das was ich "gefühlt" suche auch finde, läuft eine Menge Material und Datensatz ein. In den wenigsten Fällen stimmt das auf Anhieb.


So ist auch meine Philosophie, bis auf das einfache Austauschen.

Wenn das Teil 90% bringt, aber einiges stört, dann: wird es weggemacht, umgebaut. So bin ich zum Ruten + Rollenbauen gekommen. Zuerst war es eine fehlende lautlose Rücklaufsperre, dann nervige Hebelchen. Ein bischen Bastelei und Voila. Die Rutengriffe passen fast nie, also neue drauf.
Die Köder würden getunt, umgebaut, selbstgebaut, verfeinert,... geht immer weiter. Im Moment kann ich eigentlich sagen: 
Bis auf die Schnur geht eigentlich nichts so durch, alles wird verbessert und vertüftelt, bis es paßt. 
Und nebenbei fällt auch eine Menge "Probiermaterial" an. :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So kann es also durchaus ein, dass zwei Rollen unterschiedlicher Marken, die beide 100 Euro kosten, qualitativ (sowohl bei objektiver wie subjektiver Qualität) weit auseinander liegen.
> 
> Und das ist in meinen Augen das eigentlich ärgerliche.


 
.. ärgerlich auch, wenn zwei Rollen qualitativ gleichwertig sind, aber der Preisunterschied mehr als 100 € beträgt, 
weil
manche Firmen ihren Namen ausnutzen und höhere Qualität suggerieren,
wohl wissend, 
dass der deutsche Kunde mehr auf Marke als auf objektiven Vergleich steht 
(was in anderen Ländern eben nicht so der Fall ist, was auch die Frage erklärt, warum in Deutschland manche Rollenhersteller bei gleichem Modell sich erlauben, billigere Teile zu verbauen als auf den anderen Märkten und dort sogar günstiger anbieten (siehe andere Threads) ) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Stimmt.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. ärgerlich auch, wenn zwei Rollen qualitativ gleichwertig sind, aber der Preisunterschied mehr als 100 € beträgt,
> weil
> manche Firmen ihren Namen ausnutzen und höhere Qualität suggerieren,
> wohl wissend,
> ...


 
und durch wen hast du das erfahren????
und wie hat derjenige das rausgefunden????
wem hat derjenige damit einem Geallen getan??
und trotzdem wird teilweise hatz auf den/diejegen gemacht!!!!!
endlich bringts mal jemand der Anti HE Fraktion aufs Tablett!!!!!
diejenigen, die am meisten "Schelte" betreiben sind doch gerade diejenigen die am meisten davon profitieren...
wer kauft denn heute in BRD ne TP???? Nur unbelehrbare!!!! Oder diejenigen die eine günstig bei 123 oder so schiessen. Die Japaner sind günstiger, schneller, kulanter und besser dazu. Vor 1,5 Jahren haben gerade hier im Board, vielleicht mal 2 3 Mann in Nippon oder USA gekauft, wieviele sind es heute????? Die Welt gehört uns!!!  Der Japaner ist näher als mein örtl. dealer, bzw. nicht weiter weg.....
Die HEnder, sind doch diejenigen die alles Neue kaufen und vor allem auch importieren, sich dann austauschen und vor allem die gewonnenen Infos den anderen auch mitteilen, damit diejenigen wissen (wenn sie mal was investieren wollen!!!) was sie bedenkenlos kaufen können!!!! Glaubt mir eines die HEndler haben genug Federn gelassen und werden das auch noch weiter tun. (siehe Aixellents Post)
Letztendlich reagiert dann auch noch der Markt, sprich Firmen,
bsp. Baitcaster!!!!
soviele Baitcastermodelle wie 2007 war im Deutschen Markt vor einem jahr undenkbar und warum??????
weil "Tackleidioten" vor Jahren importiert haben und ihre Infos in div. Medien (wie das AB) Kundgetan haben, oder einfach anders ausgedrückt, sie haben ne Vorreiterrolle gespielt.
So isses mit DS Technik, mit Japanköder, mit Jerken und so weiter und so fort.....



p.s. wenn manchmal ein Buchstabe fehlt....meine tastatur spinnt
sorry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Rischtisch...

|good:|good:|good:

Ich habe hier schon viele wertvolle Infos bekommen, und das meistens von den hier so gescholtenen HElern... Danke dafür!

Ich finde es toll und mutig wenn jemand auf der Suche nach dem besten Gerät so einen Fehlkauf auf dem Niveau riskiert, und dann uns an der Erfahrung teilhaben lässt, damit kein anderer einen ähnlichen Fehler macht...

CU SS


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und durch wen hast du das erfahren????
> und wie hat derjenige das rausgefunden????
> 
> ganz einfach:
> ...


 
Allgemein aber zu der Herstellerpolitik gesagt:

tja .. schon seit längerer Zeit verlagern Hersteller (z.B. auch in der Autobranche, wo es aber wegen drohender Imageschädigung derzeit zum Umdenken kommt) die Qualitätsabnahme und Qualitätssicherung auf die Erstkäufer ab ...  ... statt zu zahlen, lassen die sich noch zahlen #6:m ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dart (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@aixellent+@rainer1962
Klasse Postings#6
Ich orientiere mich auch seit etlichen Jahren, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, an der Oberklasse und bin heilfroh, das ich hier und in anderen Foren etwas über mögliche Wunschkandidaten lesen und lernen kann, und auch mögliche Fehlkäufe vermeiden kann.
Dazu ein dickes Danke an Alle, die bereitwillig ihr Wissen mit anderen teilen#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich finde, man sollte mal über den Sinn und Unsinn der ewigen Diskussionen über den Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät diskutieren. Warum haben eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute etwas gegen die Art wie andere etwas machen - und das meine ich von beiden standpunkten aus!?!

"Ich kenne die Wahrheit!"
"Nein hier, ich kenne die viel wahrere Wahrheit!!"

Ist doch genau so Sinnvoll wie ein Streit über die richtige Religion oder Vegetarismus oder *hust* C&R ... 

flo


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Toni :Diese Wort in Händlers/Herstellers Ohr ...


 
da geb ich dir unumwunden recht!!!
Das sind die Leute (Händler) die am wenigsten dazu können und an denen es hängenbleibt, die Firmen, sollten sich mal dementsprechend umorientieren, auch bzw. gerade was den Service betrifft....




> rainer:Letztendlich reagiert dann auch noch der Markt, sprich Firmen,
> bsp. Baitcaster!!!!
> 
> Toni: Bei Qualität nicht wirklich


nun die Baitcastern bei Shimano und Daiwa sind zum. was die Qualität bei Modellgleichheit betrifft nicht den Unterschieden der statios ausgesetzt, beim Preis und beim Pimp Zubehör allerdings sehr wohl, aber wenigstens etwas...
auch hätte das ein oder andre Modell woanders keine Überlebenschance und würden zum Ladenhüter verurteilt, mangels Wissen der Käufer hier bei uns gehen sie dann aber trotzdem über die Theke...


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte mal über den Sinn und Unsinn der ewigen Diskussionen über den Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät diskutieren. Warum haben eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute etwas gegen die Art wie andere etwas machen - und das meine ich von beiden standpunkten aus!?!
> 
> "Ich kenne die Wahrheit!"
> "Nein hier, ich kenne die viel wahrere Wahrheit!!"
> ...


 
Jep gebe Dir da vollkommen recht, ich will auch keinen überzeugen, das liegt mir fern und geht auch normalerweise nicht, einfach weil es ne Einstellungssache ist was und wofür jeder sein geld ausgibt, das ist auch gut so....denn sonst gäbe es solch eine Diskussion, die, wenn sie in dieser zwar kritischen aber doch freundlich und sachlichen Form abläuft, für mich auch eine Form der Unterhaltung und des Spasses ist, einfach nicht
in diesem Sinne auf weitere rege teilnahme, nicht nur hier, sondern auch sonst in den Freds#h


----------



## Pinn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte mal über den Sinn und Unsinn der ewigen Diskussionen über den Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät diskutieren. Warum haben eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute etwas gegen die Art wie andere etwas machen - und das meine ich von beiden standpunkten aus!?!



Guter Vorschlag! Ich fang mal an.*

Diese Diskussion finde ich sinnvoll, weil ich qualitativ möglichst hochwertiges Tackle für mein Geld haben will.  Dabei bin ich nicht unbedingt auf teure Markenprodukte fixiert, aber gebe zu, dass ich denen manchmal automatisch mehr vertraue als weniger bekannten Marken. Das kann sich später als Fehler herausstellen oder auch nicht.

Diskussionen über bestimmte Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre usw. und die Alternativen zu diesen Produkten finde ich sehr informativ und möchte sie nicht missen. Wenn ich mich mit Kaufabsichten trage, schaue ich immer in die neueren Threads zum Thema.

Thomas9904 hat das in einem der letzten Beiträge auf den Punkt gebracht:                     Du kannst definitiv nicht mehr Qualität kaufen, als ein Gerät kostet.
Da würde jeder Hersteller ziemlich schnell pleite gehen dabei.
Umgekehrt kann man leider nicht automatisch vom (hohen) Preis auf eine entsprechende Qualität schliessen, da ja nicht nur Herstellungskosten sondern Vertrieb, Werbung, Garantie, Service etc. auch Kosten verursacht und nicht unmaßgeblich zum Endkundenpreis beiträgt.

Man könnte letzteres eventuell noch ergänzen mit der Einschätzung des Markenimages beim Endverbraucher. In der Preiskalkulation ergäbe sich dann noch ein zusätzlicher Spielraum.

Also, wenn ich beispielsweise 80,-€ für 'ne Spinnrute und 100,-€ für eine passende Rolle investieren will, bekomme ich hier sicher passende Tipps von kompetenten Leuten. Genauso als wenn ich 'ne Rute von 30,-€ und eine Rolle in der gleichen Preisklasse abfrage. 

Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen, die Beiträge hier sind alle persönliche Meinungen und Erfahrungswerte ohne jede Garantie. Trotzdem finde ich diese Diskussionen wichtig und hilfreich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen, die Beiträge hier sind alle persönliche Meinungen und Erfahrungswerte ohne jede Garantie.


Richtig!!
Ganz wichtig auch da immer dran zu denken!


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Werner, da hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden, bzw. ich mich vllt nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrück. Ich bin echt der letzte, der sich einer objektive Diskussion über bestimmtes Gerät verweigert, aber so pauschale und polarisierte Diskussionen haben dann für mich doch recht wenig Informationsgehalt und fallen dann doch eher in die Plauderecke.  Ich wollte mit der Aussage auch eher darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass halt jede seine Art hat etwas zu machen und anzugehen und das es keinem zusteht andere wegen ihrer Methoden zu kritisieren. In dem Thread gehts ja noch gesittet zu, aber mir kommen da grad so andere in Erinnerung...  Wenn man versucht ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen erkennt man auch wer doch eine eher polarisierte Einstellung hat...

flo


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Du darfst natürlich nicht vergessen, die Beiträge hier sind alle persönliche Meinungen und Erfahrungswerte ohne jede Garantie. Richtig!!
> Ganz wichtig auch da immer dran zu denken


 
ja, aber egal welche preiskategorie oder um welche Firma es sich handelt...
es sind nun mal Erfahrungswerte ob pos. oder negativ, das ist rel. egal, diese werden gepostet, der Intressent der sehr konzentriert mitliest, kann sich dann aber durchaus ein "objektives" Bild machen indem er eins und eins zusammenzählt und *alles *abwägt.

ich wurde letztlich nach ner Stella gefragt, empfohlen habe ich die "alte" FB
warum???
erstens, gibts die als Auslaufmodell recht günstig (sofern man bei 350€ günstig sagen kann/darf) und zweitens ist sie im gegensatz zur FD erprobt, man kann also auf echte Erfahrungswerte zurüclgreifen. Sind diese auch subjektiv....die Rolle ist einfach Klasse das ist und bleibt Fakt, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab und somit wird eine subjektive meinung, durch die große Anzahl dieser, wiederum objektiv, wer die Risikovariante und immer das Neueste bevorzugt, der wird zur FD greifen, da bin ich wieder beim Toni1962....der sagt,die Firmen lassen den Endverbraucher auf dessen eigene Kosten testen und nehmen ob dieser Kostenersparnis auch Reklamationen in Kauf, womit er vollkommen Recht hat, aber das bezieht sich auf jegliche Produktion und nicht nur beim Angelgerät, das hatte er ja auch erwähnt....
Fakt ist aber auch, dass gerade Neuerungen immer im High End als erstes eingesetzt werden...
bei Autos z.b. erst in der Formel 1 dann in den Luxusschlitten, dann wenn die Herstellung diverser techniken günstiger wurde, auch im Mittelklassewagen und so ists eigentl. überall.....
Ob man bereit ist sovel Geld hinzulätternum dann "Versuchs/Testkaninche" zu spielen ist wiederum ne andre Sache.
Eines ist ja auch klar und wird von niemandem hier bestritten...
Neuerungen, sind sie auch noch so gering kosten Geld, ob man bereit ist für 10% mehr an Leistung (als Beispiel) das doppelte Geld hinzulegen ist eine andere Frage. Fakt ist aber auch dass die Entwicklungen gerade in der Angelinustrie, in den letzten jahren immer schneller von statten geht. Sei es im Gerätebereich oder im Köderbereich und den damit verbundenen Techniken, da spielen auch Platformen wie das AB eine große Rolle als Infoportal
Fakt ist auch dass die Entwcklung immer weitergeht und auch weiterehen *muss* (Wirtschaft) und wüde das niemand kaufen hätten wir heute nch Bambusruten oder einfach nur ne Schnur auf dem Wickelbrett. So einfach is das eigentllich.....
Allein von daher macht es Sinn HE zu kaufen. Ist das Gerät schlecht....natürliche Selektion.....


----------



## Pelznase (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

rainer, du hast aber auch schon gehört, dass produkte immer neu erfunden werden, um dem verbraucher zb. auch ne entwicklung vorzumachen? 
so gesehen wäre ich persönlich ein bisschen vorsichtig und weniger euphorisch mit den lobeshymnen auf die angelindustrie.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte mal über den Sinn und Unsinn der ewigen Diskussionen über den Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät diskutieren. Warum haben eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute etwas gegen die Art wie andere etwas machen - und das meine ich von beiden standpunkten aus!?!
> 
> "Ich kenne die Wahrheit!"
> "Nein hier, ich kenne die viel wahrere Wahrheit!!"
> ...


 
Ich kann dir kurz erklären, warum ich diesen Thread erstellt habe.

Sowohl dieser:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114760


als auch dieser Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113930

sollen eigentlich verschiedene Rollenkategorien oder Klassen sachlich diskutiert werden. In beiden Threads kommt es zu spamartigen OT-Postings, die sich mit der , hört hört, Sinnfrage beschäftigen.

Du hast es schon ganz gut erkannt. Wo es um den persönlichen Geschmack geht, lässt es sich schlecht diskutieren.

Die _"ewigen Diskussionen"_ haben jetzt ihren eigenen Platz, nämlich genau hier und das ist doch prima, dann bleiben hoffentlich die anderen Threads zukünftig diskussionsfrei.

Genau das war der Anlaß diesen Thread zu schaffen.

Da dieses Thema offensichtlich viele anspricht und hier bisher über 13 Seiten zwar teilweise bissig, polemisch und ironisch, aber friedlich gezankt wird, ist doch alles prima.

Uli


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Uch schon vorbei?? *fg

hab mir den ganzen Thread jetzt mal gegeben war wirklich ganz Unterhaltsam ich halte das so wie einige andere hier auch schon geschrieben haben .

Jeder so wie er gerne mag , Spass muß im vordergrund stehen und wenn einer mehr Spass mit ner € 500 euro Kombo hat (oder vielleicht auch nur meint er hätte mehr Spass) dann ist das doch ok und gut so #6. Möglichst viel mit möglichst wenig Geldeinsatz zu bekommen war immer meine Devise und das schließt nicht aus auch mal den ein oder anderen Euro mehr auszugeben. Den finanziellen Rahmen steckt man sich sowieso selbst. Es gibt sicher ne ganze Menge Angler für die ist eine € 100 Kombo auch schon sowas wie High End.


Sinn macht es den ein oder anderen Euro gezielt auszugeben um sich und sein Gerät auf ein anderes Niveau zu bringen und sich so zu verbessern. 

Unsinn ist es zu denken je teurer mein Gerät desto besser kann ich damit angeln oder desto mehr Fische fange ich.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pelznase schrieb:


> rainer, du hast aber auch schon gehört, dass produkte immer neu erfunden werden, um dem verbraucher zb. auch ne entwicklung vorzumachen?
> so gesehen wäre ich persönlich ein bisschen vorsichtig und weniger euphorisch mit den lobeshymnen auf die angelindustrie.


 

ich bin weder euphorisch noch schreibe ich irgendwelche Lobeshymnen, Fakt ist dass ne Entwickling immer und überall stattfindet und die nun mal nötig (rein Wirtschaftl gesehen) dass nicht jeden tag ne neu Technik erfunden wird ist mir schon klar, bin ja net allzu blöd
Fakt ist aber auch, wenns Mist ist findet ne natürliche Selektion statt und wenns gut ist wirds weiterverbaut und weiterentwickelt, sie DC Bremse 
Das Posting hat sich auch nicht nur auf dei Angelindustrie bezogen sondern auch auf andere "Entwicklungsbereiche" wie z.b. KFZ, Unterhaltungs-Elektronik usw....
Ich habe ja auch gesgt, dass sich die FD erstmal als gleichwertig mit FB beweisen muss, klare Sache, dass die europ. TP FB Kurbelspiel hat, die jap nicht. Es ist mir durchaus klar dass nicht jede Neuerung ein Fortschritt ist, aber und auch das ist bekannt, ein Rückschritt, bedeudet auf der anderen Seite auch fortschritt, man hat nämlich gelernt dass es so nicht funzt


@ Uli
wird sich zeigen ob dieser fred die andren sauber hält, wünschen tu ichs mit, nämlich dass in den andren freds endlich Ruhe einkehrt und dort reine Infos diskuttiert werden.:vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Slotti schrieb:


> Sinn macht es den ein oder anderen Euro gezielt auszugeben um sich und sein Gerät auf ein anderes Niveau zu bringen und sich so zu verbessern.
> 
> Unsinn ist es zu denken je teurer mein Gerät desto besser kann ich damit angeln oder desto mehr Fische fange ich.
> 
> Grüße Slotti


 
vollkommen richtig, lieber ne Combo für 150€ die total abgestimmt ist als einfach Brocken zu holen, nix passt wirklich zueinander und dann noch 2000€ hinzublättern


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Im übrigen...
wenn ich als sehe wer sich immer über HE Gerät "entrüstet" und ich dann wiederum das AB beobachte und gerade diese leute sehe wenn sie auf der Suche nach Sportex, Lesath Aspire und co sind, oder im Ebay nach ner Stella und Co ausschau halten muss ich innerlich immer grinsen......


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Slotti schrieb:


> Möglichst viel mit möglichst wenig Geldeinsatz zu bekommen war immer meine Devise und das schließt nicht aus auch mal den ein oder anderen Euro mehr auszugeben. Den finanziellen Rahmen steckt man sich sowieso selbst.


 
Gute Devise! 

Wieso baust du dir dann deine Ruten selber? Und auch noch Sportexblanks...

Gekauft ist doch genauso gut und dabei billiger...

Uli


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gute Devise!
> 
> Wieso baust du dir dann deine Ruten selber? Und auch noch Sportexblanks...
> 
> ...



Obs wirklich billiger ist kann ich nicht beurteilen , wo kann ich denn eine neue Sportex für unter € 100,- kaufen ? Oder ne Harrison Interceptor für € 170,-.

Warum ich selber baue? Weils Spass macht! und weil mir das 10 mal mehr Freude macht mit einer selbst aufgebauten Rute am Wasser zu stehen und zu fischen.

Edit: und wenn ich mir für ca € 100,- weniger was selber aufbauen kann als es mich beim Rutenbauer kostet habe ich doch auch mit möglichst wenig Geldeinsatz das Maximale bekommen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Slotti schrieb:


> Obs wirklich billiger ist kann ich nicht beurteilen , wo kann ich denn eine neue Sportex für unter € 100,- kaufen ? Oder ne Harrison Interceptor für € 170,-.
> 
> Warum ich selber baue? Weils Spass macht! und weil mir das 10 mal mehr Freude macht mit einer selbst aufgebauten Rute am Wasser zu stehen und zu fischen.
> 
> Grüße Slotti


 

also der reine Spass ist da ausschlagebend:vik:


----------



## Pinn (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

flo [/quote]


just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Werner, da hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden, bzw. ich mich vllt nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrück. Ich bin echt der letzte, der sich einer objektive Diskussion über bestimmtes Gerät verweigert, aber so pauschale und polarisierte Diskussionen haben dann für mich doch recht wenig Informationsgehalt und fallen dann doch eher in die Plauderecke. Ich wollte mit der Aussage auch eher darauf Aufmerksam machen, dass halt jede seine Art hat etwas zu machen und anzugehen und das es keinem zusteht andere wegen ihrer Methoden zu kritisieren. In dem Thread gehts ja noch gesittet zu, aber mir kommen da grad so andere in Erinnerung...  Wenn man versucht ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen erkennt man auch wer doch eine eher polarisierte Einstellung hat...
> 
> flo



Flo, ich habe Dich schon genau richtig verstanden.

Du wolltest eine Metadiskussion (Diskussion über Diskussionen). So habe ich auch geantwortet und erklärt, warum ich Diskussionen über das Tackle mitunter interessant und hilfreich finde. Du hast berechtigte Kritik an gelaufenen Diskussionen bzw. Threads geäußert, und Deine Kritik an den dort verwendeten "Argumentationsweisen" kann ich blind unterschreiben!

Wir sind sicher überwiegend einer Meinung, und sehen das Problem nur aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln.

Die Absicht des Themenstarters war übrigens:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da ja diverse Thread durchzogen sind von der Sinnfrage, ob es zum Angeln auf Raubfische eine 300-Euro-Rolle sein muß oder ob es auch das 30-Euro-Discountermodell tut, hier der passende Thread dazu.



Aus dem Posting ist auch ein gewisser gewisser Ärger über andere Poster spürbar.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann dir kurz erklären, warum ich diesen Thread erstellt habe.
> Sowohl dieser:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114760
> als auch dieser Thread:
> ...



Ich hoffe nicht, denn Foren und ihre Threads leben von der Diskussion! Ich glaube Du meinst frei von unsachlichen Argumentationsweisen. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Genau das war der Anlaß diesen Thread zu schaffen.
> Da dieses Thema offensichtlich viele anspricht und hier bisher über 13 Seiten zwar teilweise bissig, polemisch und ironisch, aber friedlich gezankt wird, ist doch alles prima.



Du hast mehr sinnvolle Diskussion erzeugt, als in Deiner Absicht lag! Glückwunsch!

Gruß, Werner|supergri


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Jeweils ca 100 Euronen für Rute und Rolle.(Spinnfischen Süßwasser)ist so meine Hausmarke.Reicht vollkommen aus, und macht Spaß...#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Gut Werner, dann sind wir ja quasi einer Meinung!  Manchmal ist das gar nicht so leicht herauszulesen welche Einstellung der Schreibende überhaupt vertritt. Das ist auch sicher ein Hauptproblem von Internetforen und nicht unerheblich an ausartenden Diskussionen beteiligt. 

Sundvogel, ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Thread nur kurz überflogen haben und mir deine edelen Absichten nicht ganz bewusst waren! So gesehen finde ichs gut, dass du versuchst andere wirklich interessante Threads 'sauber' (hihi  ) zu halten! 

flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Das es sich hier quasi um eine Metadiskussion handelt ist euch entgangen oder?

Sinn und *Unsinn*.

Ansonsten Werner, lies mal Posting 109.

Uli


----------



## J-son (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Jeweils ca 100 Euronen für Rute und Rolle.(Spinnfischen Süßwasser)ist so meine Hausmarke.Reicht vollkommen aus, und macht Spaß...#6



Bei entsprechender Abstimmung absolut zutreffend!#6
Bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht noch mehr - zugegebenermassen subjektiven - Spass geben kann.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pinn (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das es sich hier quasi um eine Metadiskussion handelt ist euch entgangen oder?
> 
> Sinn und *Unsinn*.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe aus Deinem Eröffnungsposting und aus Deinem vorletzten Posting zitiert. Dazwischen liegen selbstverständlich noch andere Beiträge von Dir, die ich inhaltlich gut finde. 

Was ich sagen wollte ist eigentlich, dass eine Diskussion nicht immer (man könnte auch sagen in den seltensten Fällen :q) so verläuft, wie der Themenstarter sich das wünscht. Eine Diskussion entwickelt unberechenbare Eigendynamik, weil unterschiedlichste Typen (z. Bsp. vom unbedarften Fragesteller über den Angeber und den notorischen Besserwisser bis hin zum Oberlehrertyp)  aufeinandertreffen und sich austauschen. Dies kann interessant sein, aber auch schnell zum Entgleisen des Threads führen. (*Vorsicht, dieser Absatz ist ein  Metadiskussionsbeitrag!*)

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das es sich hier quasi um eine Metadiskussion handelt ist euch entgangen oder?





Pinn schrieb:


> (*Vorsicht, dieser Absatz ist ein  Metadiskussionsbeitrag!*)


|muahah: Jetzt müßt ihr aber wirklich aufpassen, daß die tangentiale Fluchtgeschwindigkeit (bezüglich der Forengravitation) nicht überschritten wird! :g :q


----------



## Pinn (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ansonsten Werner, lies mal Posting 109.
> 
> Uli



Was zum Teufel ist HE-Tackle? Sagt mir überhaupt nix.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ohne dass ich den kpl. Thread gelesen habe lässt sich für mich die Sinnfrage zu hochwertigem (andere nennen es teuerem) Spinngerät recht einfach mit dem hohen subjektiven Spassfaktor beantworten!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Pinn et.al.
HE ist hier die verwendete Abkürzung für High-End, was meint: Die Teile am oberen Ende des angebotenen Produktspektrums eines Herstellers (kurz vorm 4 stelligen Überlauf ).
Also deutlich (vielfach) weit weg von 150 oder 200 EUR, was man als sowas wie eine Schallmauer betrachten kann.


----------



## KHof (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ Martin Obelt:

...oder wie der Werbespruch eines sächsischen Zweiradherstellers über seine 125er Enduro:

Voll pubertär, aber ohne Ende geil!

Alleine schon deswegen hätt ich mir so ein Ding angeschafft, wär das nicht in meinem Alter etwas albern....

Klaus


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

genau deswegen und nicht anders


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Alleine schon deswegen hätt ich mir so ein Ding angeschafft, wär das nicht in meinem Alter etwas albern....



Ich hoffe, ich kann mir diese "Albernheit" über dein geradezu biblisches Alter noch hinaus bewahren.|supergri
Aus Freude am Spaß.|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Es geht hier um "teure Spinngeräte", nicht um HE ...

da ist für mich schon ein Unterschied ...

deswegen trifft das Posting nicht zu, wenn jemand schmunzelt, wenn einer GÜNSTIG eine Stella bei Ebay schießt, aber andereseits nichts teures sich kaufen möchte ... es war eben in diesem Fall NICHT TEUER ...

und wenn einer sich nach einer Sportex umsieht, dann widerspricht es nicht, dass dieser HE für sich unsinnig findet #h


----------



## hechtangler_tom (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich hab den Threat jetzt auch nicht ganz durch gelesen und will aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben.

Jeder definiert für sich wieviel Geld er fürs angeln ausgeben will. Da kommt es in den meisten Fällen nicht darauf an ob man es sich leisten kann (ausser man ist Junganler o.ä), sondern vielmehr darum vieviel Geld man in sein Hobby stecken will. 

Da ich nur einmal lebe ist es mir mittlerweile wichtig die Hobbies, die ich in meinem Leben habe ganz oder gar nicht zu machen und dafür will ich auch Geld ausgeben. Dabei spielt es m. E. keine Rolle ob das Equipment qualitativ sehr viel hochwertiger ist oder man damit vermeintlich mehr Fisch fängt. 
Dazu vieleicht noch mal der Vergleich mit der Automobilindustrie. 

Warum kaufen sich nicht alle Leute ein Premiumauto? Aus dem Grund, da sie in Ihrem Leben nicht den Sinn sehen sehr für Geld für ein Auto auszugeben nur um von A nach B zu kommen. 

Warum fischen nicht alle Leute eine Harrison und eine Stella. 

1. 80 % wissen nicht dass es diese gibt.
2. 15% kennen keinen der diese fischt bzw. bereit ist für eine Rolle und eine Rute so viel Geld auszugeben.
3. 4 % machen eine Kosten/Nuten Rechnung und stellen fest dass das Gewinnmaximum nicht bei dieser Kombi liegt.

Voraussetzungen die erfüllt sein müssen um sich eine Harrison und eine Stella zu kaufen.(können natürlich auch andere Marken/Modelle sein)

1. Man muss die Modelle kennen.
2. Man muss jemanden kennen der diese fischt und der sagt die sind gut. (diese Meinung muss nicht wirklich sachlich sein. es reicht so ein Kommentar wie "das ist eine absolut geiler blank"
3. Man muss die Leidenschaft beim Angeln vor eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung stellen.
4. Man muss bereit sein Geld für seine Leidenschaft auszugeben.

Man hat in seinem Leben gewisse Prioritäten. Meine ist u.a. das angeln und dafür bin ich bereit Geld auszugeben. (Ich hoffe der MAD liest das nicht.)


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> Man hat in seinem Leben gewisse Prioritäten. Meine ist u.a. das angeln und dafür bin ich bereit Geld auszugeben. (Ich hoffe der MAD liest das nicht.)




Alleine dieser letzte Satz von Dir sagt alles zu diesem (Sinn/Unsinn) Thread aus#6#6


----------



## Fishzilla (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hallo
Ich finde High End Geräte beim Angeln nicht schlimm.
High End ist in fast jeder Branche vertreten, zum Beispiel in der Hifibranche.
Wenn man es sich leisten kann, macht es einfach Spaß damit rumzuhantieren.
Türlich muss man sich dann ausgedehnte Vorträge anhören lassen, das das billiger geht, fängt auch nicht besser oder kommt auch nur Musik raus.
Es Interessiert mich nicht.
Da ich ein vielseitiger Angler bin, scheiden für mich leider im Vorfeld HE-Ruten/Rollen fast gänzlich aus, sonst würde mein Hobby die finanziellen Rahmen sprengen.
Das Hobby angeln ist für mich schon viel mehr als nur Fische fangen, da muss einfach alles passen, das geht auch mit Rollen/Ruten ab 100€.
Für manche unter uns muss es dann eine Stella oder noch mehr sein.
Völlig in Ordnung.
Möchte auch nicht mit einer Zündapp auf der Landstraße cruisen  wenn ich mir eine Buell leisten könnte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Ich hab den Threat jetzt auch nicht ganz durch gelesen und will aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben.


Also mit zunehmenden Lesen dieser Äußerung bzw. Nichtmachen der Hausaufgabe muß ich aber sagen: |znaika: So geht das nicht! Da schreibt man sich die Seele aus dem Hals #4 und dann wird es nicht mal gelesen #d, dabei ist alles schon gesagt worden ... oder nicht?


----------



## mad (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Man hat in seinem Leben gewisse Prioritäten. Meine ist u.a. das angeln und dafür bin ich bereit Geld auszugeben. (Ich hoffe der MAD liest das nicht.)



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
wieso nicht.#6
bin froh wenn 80% nicht mal wissen das es eine harrison gibt,
dann komme ich auch mal wieder zu fischen.:vik:
aber so wies bei mir ausschaut fahre ich ende april wieder nach schweden und habe wieder keine eigene harrison dabei.:c

sinn oder unsinn???
das kann und muß jeder selber wissen.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



mad schrieb:


> bin froh wenn 80% nicht mal wissen das es eine harrison gibt,
> dann komme ich auch mal wieder zu fischen.:vik:


Den Faktor kannst Du leicht auf 99% heben (und dann mehr Fischen gehen):
Sag doch mal die neuen Harrison-Serien taugen alle von der Herstellung gerade nichts - Prozessumstellung oder so, erst Mitte nächsten Jahres evtl. wieder (ab Mai oder wann Dir paßt), und schon hast du endlich Ruh! :m :q :q


----------



## zandertex (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hallo mad,schick mir das Material für deine Harrison dann baue ich dir deine "eigene" Rute.Kann ja wohl nicht sein,ist ja fast wie ein Koch der am eigenen Herd verhungert.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Det
Da würde ja die unauffälig fallengelassene Bemerkung von "häufigen Spitzenbrüchen" reichen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## J-son (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> [...]und wenn einer sich nach einer Sportex umsieht, dann widerspricht es nicht, dass dieser HE für sich unsinnig findet #h



Doch, tut es...denn derjenige scheint ja nicht das HE-Tackle zu meiden, sonder nur die hohen Preise desselben. Es bleibt trotzdem High-End, auch wenn's nicht teuer war.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> 1. 80 % wissen nicht dass es diese gibt.
> 2. 15% kennen keinen der diese fischt bzw. bereit ist für eine Rolle und eine Rute so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 3. 4 % machen eine Kosten/Nuten Rechnung und stellen fest dass das Gewinnmaximum nicht bei dieser Kombi liegt.



Also macht nur weiter ordentlich Werbung und 86% der Angler kaufen sich eine goldene Stella mit einer silbernen Harrison oder umgekehrt. 






Bis auf mich und den Rest der unbelehrbaren 4%, und ein paar halbverdursteten Beduinen, aber wie soll man auch angeln, wenn man noch nie was von Fischen gehört hat in der Wüste - alles eine Frage der Aufklärung...


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ja, macht nur weiter mit der Auflklärung, da werden Bedürfnisse geweckt, von denen man vorher noch gar nichts wusste...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ihr seid ja selber schuld: Wieso lest ihr mit?  :q  (Ines, Wasserpatscher, ....)

Wenn es nicht schon klar herausgekommen ist: Das Zeugs (also toffes Spinngerät) macht süchtig :#2:, man will immer mehr davon :#2: :#2:, ohne Rationalisierung oder so. 
Das Limit setzt eben der Taschengeldbeutel oder was sonst. Umsonst ist nichtmal der Tod.

Aber viel mehr Spaß und Hochgefühl als im Extremfall 2 bis 4 Hektar Wasserfläche in Blitz-Gedankengeschwindigkeit abdecken zu können, gibt es kaum, vor allem nicht in der stundenlangen Dauer. #6 
Auch ein Art von Tanz ... :l


----------



## J-son (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]Aber viel mehr Spaß als im Extremfall 4 Hektar Wasserfläche in Blitz-Gedankengeschwindigkeit abdecken zu können, gibt es kaum, vor allem nicht in der stundenlangen Dauer.[...]




Wie man's nimmt...ich war dieses Jahr maximal 50h am Wasser, man könnte also meinen dass sich teures Gerät für mich nicht lohnt.
Stimmt aber so nicht:
gerade wenn ich nur wenig Zeit (Möglichkeit) zum Fischen habe, und es mir aufgrunddessen ein Leichtes ist, meine geringen Chancen auf einen Fisch zu errechnen, möchte ich sicher sein dass ich hinterher nicht enttäuscht nach Hause gehe.
Ich gehe mittlerweile nicht mehr nur ans Wasser weil ich Erfolg haben möchte, oder es mich in die Natur treibt, sondern auch weil ich Bock habe mein Tackle mal wieder zu benutzen - Satisfaction guaranteed!!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Falls es irgendjemanden beruhigt, ich habe keine Harrison und vermisse auch keine. 



Pinn schrieb:


> Was ich sagen wollte ist eigentlich, dass eine Diskussion nicht immer (man könnte auch sagen in den seltensten Fällen :q) so verläuft, wie der Themenstarter sich das wünscht. Eine Diskussion entwickelt unberechenbare Eigendynamik, weil unterschiedlichste Typen (z. Bsp. vom unbedarften Fragesteller über den Angeber und den notorischen Besserwisser bis hin zum Oberlehrertyp) aufeinandertreffen und sich austauschen. Dies kann interessant sein, aber auch schnell zum Entgleisen des Threads führen.


 

Das mach ja sein Werner, aber mir ist in diesem Fall die Relevanz nicht klar. 

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja selber schuld: Wieso lest ihr mit?  :q  (Ines, Wasserpatscher, ....)



Wir reden hier vom Sinn oder Unsinn von teurem Angelgerät. Gut so! Deshalb bin ich hier! 

Ich hab's schon mal angedeutet: Ich fange hier die Fische, nicht mein Angelgerät! Das such ich mir nach der _angemessenen_ Qualität aus, und nicht nach dem Preis. Teures Angelzeug, oder elektrischer High-Tech-Kram am Wasser - das alles stellt macht uns doch zum Depp! Das kostet uns erst einen Haufen Geld und stellt uns hinterher die freche, aber berechtigte Frage: "Hast Du jetzt die Fische gefangen oder ich?" oder, um es mit anderen Worten zu formulieren (neulich, nachts, nachher...). "Könntest Du auch ohne oder brauchst Du diese teuren, blauen Pillen?"


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ach so, es wäre nett, wenn auch die hochedle Ritterschaft "von und zu Harrison" hier ihren Beitrag lassen könnte:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115475

Die Preisangabe kann natürlich weggelassen werden.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Teures Angelzeug, oder elektrischer High-Tech-Kram am Wasser - das alles stellt macht uns doch zum Depp! Das kostet uns erst einen Haufen Geld und stellt uns hinterher die freche, aber berechtigte Frage: "Hast Du jetzt die Fische gefangen oder ich?"


 
Das ist aber polemisch! Mit einer Stella kannst du letztlich auch nur Schnur aufkurbeln. 

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> "Könntest Du auch ohne oder brauchst Du diese teuren, blauen Pillen?"


Du nimmst das zu persönlich - mach Dich freier davon! 
(Natürlich kann und soll jeder mitlesen ...)

Ich kann mit meiner Balzer-Spinnrute losgehen und Fische fangen, ganz klar.
Ich nehme die teurere selbstgebaute Harrison aber einfach lieber -nicht wegen dem Preis oder Status etc. (sieht eh nach nichts besonderem aus), sondern einfach weil es mehr Spaß macht. Darum geht es, auch in den vielen Vorposts: Wenn das Gerät zu einem paßt und mehr Spaß beim Hantieren und Werfen und Drillen macht, wieso denn nicht? :m

Es gibt Gegenthesen, wie: 
Braucht man nicht unbedingt. Man fängt auch so Fische und hat Spaß. Immer wieder was neues, das hört nie auf. Geht auch einfacher. 

Alles auch richtig und stattgegeben. Dann ist man aber schnell beim Stippfischen oder traditionellen Fliegenleinenfischen - alles ein bischen simpel asbach, wahrscheinlich liegt da für viele auch ein (großer) Reiz. 
Wobei ich dann beim Fliegenangeln das Hi-tech+teuer Argument nicht verstehen kann, ist aus meiner Sicht ein Widerspruch.

Ändert aber alles nichts an dem Mehr-Spaß Faktor der toffen Spinnrutencombos. :k


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Det
Genau, wenn ich Fisch essen will, kann ich im Graben hinter meinem Haus ne Aalreuse stellen.
@Uli
Zumindest einer von der "Ritterschaft zu Harrison" wird deiner Bitte nachkommen.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wasserpatscher, was für einen PKW fährst Du??? Würde es da nicht auch das günstigste Modell tun???

Genauso ist es mit dem Angeln


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich werde mir demnächst, gegen jede Vernunft eine Rute bauen. Einfach so. Weil es mir Spaß machen wird und ich es einfach toll finde.

Aber vielleicht sollte ich lieber drauf verzichten und das Geld in was Sinnvolles investieren.

Nur was???

Mir fällt sonst kaum was ein, was ich im moment will. 

Ich denke, ich werde...

Also einfach so, auch wenn es unvernünftig ist. Brauch ich auch nicht. Was braucht man schon, nur weil es Spaß macht.

Uli


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Die blauen Pillen sind hier nicht so mein Problem.
Aber wenn ich Tipps bekommen kann, wie das Angelerlebnis für mich noch mehr Lustgewinn  bringt - und letztlich durch leichteres und effektiveres Angeln auch mehr Fische - dann freue ich mich doch darüber.
Und schließlich - Begeisterung steckt an.
Deshalb lese ich hier gerne mit.
Wenn ich irgendwann so weit bin, dass ich meinen qualifizierten Senf auch dazugeben kann, werde ich das gerne tun.

Beste Grüße,

Ines


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Ines schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich Tipps bekommen kann, wie das Angelerlebnis für mich noch mehr Lustgewinn  bringt - und letztlich durch leichteres und effektiveres Angeln auch mehr Fische - dann freue ich mich doch darüber.


Hast Du schön formuliert! #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher, was für einen PKW fährst Du??? Würde es da nicht auch das günstigste Modell tun???
> 
> Genauso ist es mit dem Angeln



Genau! Ich fahre einen angemessenen Kombi. Ohne Stern und nicht aus Bayern! Mit einem kleinen Dieselmotor, einem Rußfilter und einem weit unterdurchschnittlichen CO2-Ausstoß. Aber einem guten Fahrwerk - geradeaus fahren kann schließlich jeder.

Wenn ich Träume hätte von einem Drittauto, dann wäre das KEIN Ferrari, sondern ein Lotus Exige oder Opel Speedster Turbo - kostet 20% des Ferrari, ist aber sauschnell und macht richtig Spaß (ich kann das beurteilen, bin sowas schon auf der Rennstrecke gefahren). 

Und so sehe ich das auch mit dem Angeln. Genau so!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hey Ines, schade das du nicht beim Treffen warst, hätte mich gefreut.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen, man braucht es nicht, aber Spaß macht es dennoch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst, gegen jede Vernunft eine Rute bauen. Einfach so. Weil es mir Spaß machen wird und ich es einfach toll finde.


Klasse, auch das scheint also ansteckend zu sein. 

Und meine gemachte Erfahrung: Eine selbstgebaute Rute ist nochmal wieder was ganz anderes als eine top-aufgebaute Rute vom Profi-Rutenbauer (von wegen Selbstverwirklichung) und beides ist weit jenseits von den besten Standard-Fertigruten, eben wegen der Individualität und persönlichen Anpassung.


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Sundvogel,

das nächste Treffen kommt bestimmt!

Ines


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst, gegen jede Vernunft eine Rute bauen.



Wieso denn das jetzt? Rutenbauen ist doch das vernünftigste überhaupt! Da weiss man hinterher, das man alles richtig gemacht hat, dann hat man wirklich eine _eigene_ Angel und die Fische _selbst_ gefangen. (Es sei denn, man denkt hinterher, es habe am teuren Blank gelegen, aber dann ist man ein wirklich hoffnungsloser Fall!)

Mein wichtigster Fisch, mein schönster Fang, dass war der erste Hecht auf einen selbstgebauten Wobbler! Kein Illex-Hecht, kein Stella-Esox hat mir ein solches Glücksgefühl bereiten können, einen solchen Triumph*! - Wisst ihr jetzt, was ich meine?


*Auch die erste Forelle an meiner selbstgebauten Fliegenrute war nicht besser. Das lag vielleicht am zu renommierten RST-Blank... Nee, das ist jetzt aber wirklich polemisch! 'tschuldigung, Uli!


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Pfuibah! 
Trötet was vom Rußfilter und CO2 Ausstoß, kleinem Dieselmotor und angemessen, Notwendigkeiten...............und dann das.



> ich kann das beurteilen, bin sowas schon auf der Rennstrecke gefahren).



Irgendwie schizophren. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wasserpatscher
Ich versteh dich, aber Du verstehst uns nicht.
Ich glaube Du willst es auch nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...einem Rußfilter und einem weit unterdurchschnittlichen CO2-Ausstoß...


 

Ich habe gerade noch mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass meine Stella gar keinen CO2-Ausstoß hat.

Ich denke, dass die Argumente ausgetauscht sind und das Gefecht gefochten ist.

Bevor noch mehr PKW-Vergleiche gezogen werden und der Thread dadurch ausartet würde ich den zuständigen Moderator bitten diesen Thread zu schließen.

Nachdem die Sachebene, die emotionale Ebene und im Ansatz das ganze auch auf einer Metaebene betrachtet wurde, kann wohl kaum noch was neues dazu kommen.

Das war eine nette Diskussion und man soll aufhören bevor es unnett wird.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Pfuibah!
> Trötet was vom Rußfilter und CO2 Ausstoß, kleinem Dieselmotor und angemessen, Notwendigkeiten...............und dann das.
> 
> 
> ...




:q:q:q

ich sach ma nix dazu....


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher
> Ich versteh dich, aber Du verstehst uns nicht.
> Ich glaube Du willst es auch nicht.




Hatten wir da nicht schon einen "Nichtverstehenwoller" ... Gummi....|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Übrigens Ines!

Siehst du mein Avatar? Deswegen wollte ich keine Fotos...


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Erstens: Das Avatar ist sehr hübsch. Aber gegen das Originalfoto kommt es nicht an.

Zweitens: Diesen Thread schließen zu wollen, wäre Masochismus. Wäre schade drum.

Drittens: Zu verfolgen, wie hier die Vergleiche zwischen High End Rußfiltern und selbstgebauten Angelgeräten hin und herfliegen, möchte ich auch in Zukunft nicht missen müssen.

Viertens: überlege ich mir noch.

Grüße, Ines


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Ines&Uli


Ihr flirtet hier aber auf Teufel komm raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Siehst du mein Avatar? Deswegen wollte ich keine Fotos...


Du hast ja jetzt auch so'n hübschen mit 'ner Zipfelmütze! #6


----------



## Ines (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Pikepauly,

der Teufel kommt gar nicht raus.:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Pfuibah!
> Trötet was vom Rußfilter und CO2 Ausstoß, kleinem Dieselmotor und angemessen, Notwendigkeiten...............und dann das
> 
> (mit der Rennstrecke).
> ...



Siehst Du, das mit der Rennstrecke hat mit meinem Beruf zu tun. Und ich besitze auch keinen schnellen, kleinen, preiswerten Roadster - weil ich ihn nicht _brauche_. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Spaß, der Sinn oder Unsinn, in uns selber liegt - und nicht in der scheinbaren Perfektion unpersönlicher und teurer Geräte. Daher das Beispiel. Und du, Martin, hast mit den Autos angefangen, nicht ich!

Und Uli, sei nicht immer so eingeschnappt! Es geht immer noch um's Thema,  auch wenn das Thema für Dich anders gelagert ist. Aber wenn der Thread in der Welt ist, dann gehört er allen, auch so Blödmännern wie mir. Aus dem HE-Thread halte ich mich raus. Aber hierzu ("Sinn oder Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät") habe ich was zu sagen, nämlich: 

"Ich finde Hightech-Angelkram unsinnig, nicht weil er teuer ist, sondern weil er ablenkt vom INDIVIDUELLEN, PERSÖNLICHEN, URSPRÜNGLICHEN, ARCHETYPISCHEN, EINFACHEN UND KREUZSIMPLEN Angeln." 

Ich finde Hemingway stümperhaft, aber wie bekloppt wäre die (insgesamt nicht ganz misslungene) Geschichte vom alten Mann und dem Meer denn noch geworden, wenn der alte Mann eine 2000-Dollar-Angelkombi, ein Echolot und eine 300PS-Yacht gehabt hätte?

Andererseits finde ich es genau deshalb *großartig*, wenn Du, Uli, jetzt eine Rute selbst baust. Völlig egal, wie teuer der Blank ist.

Und am Schluss noch ein Zitat von Erich Mielke: "Ich liebe Euch alle!" (Nehmt mir meine pointierte Meinung bitte nicht krumm - hier steh ich, ich kann nicht anders! (Jetzt auch noch ein falsches Luther-Zitat - ich hör auf!)

Uli, ich rede von der direkten und nicht durch kalte Perfektionstechnik verfälschten "Begegnung des (Spinn)fischers mit seinem Fisch", in der eine "ungeheure Kraft" liegt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ines&Uli
> 
> 
> Ihr flirtet hier aber auf Teufel komm raus.


 

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Ines schrieb:


> der Teufel kommt gar nicht raus.:q


Der ist aber gut! #6 

So geht das z.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Stimmt!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Und Uli, sei nicht immer so eingeschnappt! Es geht immer noch um's Thema, auch wenn das Thema für Dich anders gelagert ist. Aber wenn der Thread in der Welt ist, dann gehört er allen, auch so Blödmännern wie mir.


 
Ich bin ganz und gar nicht eingeschnappt. Ich finde nur, das seit Seite 9 nichts Substanzielles mehr dazu kommt und ich fände es schade wenn es hier auf den nächsten 5 Seiten knallt.

Ich finde mitnichten das du ein Blödmann bist. Aber das weißt du auch. Ich schätze eher den intelligenten Widerspruch als die tumbe Zustimmung.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und du, Martin, hast mit den Autos angefangen, nicht ich!




Biste jetzt eingeschnappt|schild-g:q:q


Man, man, man, sind manche in der momentanen Zeit dünnhäutig....#d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde nur, das seit Seite 9 nichts Substanzielles mehr dazu kommt und ich fände es schade wenn es hier auf den nächsten 5 Seiten knallt.



1. Ist Angeln etwas völlig unvernünftiges, etwas geradezu philosophisch-künstlerisches, wo vom Stoiker bis zum Epikureer, vom Hyperrealisten bis zum Dadaisten Platz für uns alle ist - und deshalb finde ich ganz im Gegensatz zu Dir, dass wir hier erst jetzt so richtig zur Sache kommen, denn was kann schon High-Tech zu einer so weltanschaulichen Tätigkeit wie angeln beitragen, und 

2. knallt es nie, wenn ich dabei bin, höchstens am Anfang, wenn der Korken rausfliegt, danach perlt's und bitzelt's bloß noch...


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Angeldet und Pikepauly

Ihr seid auch so zwei Schwerenöter...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> 1. Ist Angeln etwas völlig unvernünftiges,


Naja, jetzt vergesse mal nicht die altertümliche Pfannenfüllungsbeschaffung. 
Was besseres gibts einfach nicht, gebratene Raubfische sind :l

Du hast aber schon ne bestimmte kritische und relativierte Sicht auf die Dinge, das ist #6


----------



## Ines (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich finde es auch gut, wenn es ganz weltanschaulich knallt und perlt und schäumt...

Und wenn man das alles auch noch mit hochwertigem Angelgerät losgehen lassen kann - das ist ja wie Weihnachten und Sylvester gleichzeitig!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann, sind manche in der momentanen Zeit dünnhäutig....#d



Nö! Ausser das ich mich nicht ungestraft schizophren nennen lassen wollte (nicht von Dir - hast Du ja gar nicht!) - ich such' mir meine Krankheiten lieber selber aus! (Chronische Diskussionslust, ....)


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Na dann guten8

Martin#h#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> 1. Ist Angeln etwas völlig unvernünftiges, etwas geradezu philosophisch-künstlerisches, wo vom Stoiker bis zum Epikureer, vom Hyperrealisten bis zum Dadaisten Platz für uns alle ist


 
Den Stoiker und den Epikureer kann ich ja ohne Problem nachempfinden. Wobei man beim Angeln, das Eine als auch das Andere sein kann, ohne in einen inneren Widerspruch zu geraten.

Der Hyperrealist würde wohl vieles tun aber nicht angeln.

Der Dadaist könnte tatsächlich die Designetagen von Daiwa und Shimano beschäftigen und da die zu erwartenden Kleinserien vermutlich einen nicht unerheblichen Preis hätten, sind wir wieder beim Thema.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Dadaist könnte tatsächlich die Designetagen von Daiwa und Shimano beschäftigen und da die zu erwartenden Kleinserien vermutlich einen nicht unerheblichen Preis hätten, sind wir wieder beim Thema.


Au weia! |bigeyes Was wird da bei raus kommen, setz denen nicht so einen Floh ins Ohr. Dann steht die Spule bald nach unten und die Kurbel schräg oben, und wieso es besser ist wird auch groß propagiert (Gravitationsspulenspezialauswurfbeschleunigung und ergonomische Spezialkurbelsonderstellung), nach sowas suchen die doch händeringend! :g


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> (Gravitationsspulenspezialauswurfbeschleunigung und ergonomische Spezialkurbelsonderstellung)



Shimano arbeitet schon dran, sie sind bestimmt noch nicht fertig, aber eine griffige Abkürzung für die Marketing-Abteilung werden sie schon haben!


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wasserpatscher,
war von mir auch nicht bös gemeint.|wavey:

Es war der (nun widerlegte) Widersinn deines Beitragsinhaltes. 
Bedenkt man in dem Zusammenhang, deine beharrlich geäußerte Ablehnung gegenüber Unnützem im Angelgerätebereich, irritierte es doch.

Wie gesagt, nicht böse gemeint.

Ich pers. schätze deine, wenngleich oft meine Einstellung betreffend kritischen Beiträge sehr.
Manchmal haben sie vielleicht eine etwas stark herablassende Attitüde. 
Gut verpackt, dennoch unterstellen sie nicht selten deinem Gegenüber Dummheit in der Sache.
Kommt zumindest, wenn ich deine Metaphern lese bei mir so an. 
Sind eben geschickte Metaphern.

"Geschmackssache" sprach der Affe ......:q

So,.....zurück zum Thema.
Obwohl, ...... ist ja eigentlich schon alles an Argumenten durchgekäut, die Inhalte wiederholen sich, der Sundvogel hat bereits seinen Rückzug aus dem Thread angekündigt und um Schließung gebeten, ist erfreulicherweise wieder erschienen, der Thread wurde nicht geschlossen,..... 
..........some things will never change.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

So, über Sinn und Unsinn sind wir weg. Die Beweggründe sind auch vielfach dargelegt worden.

Aber was ist teuer, worin besteht der Wert, die Herausforderung oder die Abschreckung? Immerhin dürfte das für jeden ja nach verfügbaren Hobbygeldbetrag ein wenig unterschiedlich ausfallen, und mißt sich da alleine an der Zahl?

Eine handgebaute mad-Rute ist z.B. auch teuer, auf eine ander Art. Sie muß erkämpft und erwartet werden, u.U. viel Monate lang, weil es vorher keine gibt. Das ist auch teuer, unabhängig von dem dafür zu entrichtenden Betrag. Selbst auf bestimmte Teile muß man sogar oft elend lange warten - viel Überlegung und Nerven investieren. Wer in Japan bestellt und lange drauf wartet - nicht beim Händler das verfügbare mal eben aus dem Regal mitnimmt, der investiert auch viel mehr.
Das ist auch alles richtig teuer. :g


----------



## J-son (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> 1. Ist Angeln etwas völlig unvernünftiges[...]



Deshalb passt High-End-Tackle so gut dazu.:vik:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Die Ursache so vieler unterschiedlicher Meinungen und Auffassungen liegt doch wohl eher darin, das Angeln nicht ein Hobby ist sondern die Kombination vieler unterschiedlicher Interessen. Wenn man angeln nur auf den Fang von Fischen beschränkt - und hierbei auch noch versucht in der Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung halbwegs gesund rauszukommen - reicht eine durchschnittliche Ausrüstung. Diese muß so angelegt sein, dass nur die unbedingt benötigten Teile in einer Anzahl vorhanden sind, das man bis zum nächsten Besuch eines Angelladens auskommt.
Aber.....
es ist eben nicht nur der Fang von Fischen. Neben dem Naturerlebnis ( was man ja auch ohne Angeln haben könnte ) bricht doch bei fast allen von uns auch der Sammler durch. 
Diese Sammelei ist halt sehr subjektiv ausgeartet. 
Ich brauch kein HET ( High End Tackle ). Ich bin nicht reich und muß halt sparen und mit gutem Durchschnittsmaterial fange ich gut genug.
Niemals würd ich 500 Euronen für ne Rute ausgeben, brauch ich nicht.

Hmmm........ einen Moment. 
Wenn ich mir so den Rutenwald in meinem Keller anschaue, uiuiuiuiiiiiiiiii. Das brauch ich eigentlich auch alles nicht. Wenn ich mal so die Einzelpreise addiere, davon hätte ich mir gut und gerne ein paar HET´s kaufen können. Aber die brauch ich ja nicht. Brauch ich denn das ganze Zeugs im Keller ? Brauch ich hunderte verschiedener Kunstköder ( ich mag Wobbler ).
Locker könnte ich einen kleinen Angelverein ausrüsten. Wo kommt denn als das Zeugs bloß her ? Soviel Kohle hab ich doch eigentlich gar nicht. 

Ich glaub, die Diskussion braucht ne andere Basis. Wieviel Prozent des mir zur Verfügung stehenden Geldes investiere ich in Angelzeugs. 
Nein, ich will da jetzt keine Umfrage starten.
Aber ist es nicht so, dass die meisten von uns unverhältnismäßig viel Kapital in Angelgeräte gebunden haben ?
Was ist denn dekadenter, die 500€ Rute oder 10 100€ Teile ?
Die hyperteure Rolle oder meine Wobblersammlung ?
Weiß nicht. Die Rolle kann man wenigstens einsetzen, meine Wobbler bekomme ich im Leben nicht durchgefischt. 

Was ich sagen will, bei jedem von uns ist der Großbegriff Angeln aus mehreren kleinen Unterhobbys zusammengesetzt, ganz nach individuellen Interessen und Ansichten. Nur eines haben wir gemeinsam. Angeln ist frei von jeglichem wirtschaftlichen Interesse, frei von Gewinnstreben und Wachstumsdenken.
Angeln ist so herrlich subjektiv. Und genau das macht doch den Reiz aus.

Ralf


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

|good: @ Ralle 24

Es macht echt immer wieder Laune deine Beiträge zu lesen.
Danke dafür, bin absolut deiner Meinung!!!#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Manchmal haben sie vielleicht eine etwas stark herablassende Attitüde.
> Gut verpackt, dennoch unterstellen sie nicht selten deinem Gegenüber Dummheit in der Sache.
> Kommt zumindest, wenn ich deine Metaphern lese bei mir so an.


 
Das ist so nicht gemeint. Ja, klar seid ihr alle dumm, manchmal - sind wir alle, ich genauso oft und genauso sehr wie ihr. Aber ich stehe über niemandem, auch nicht über den wirklich Dummen (die es hier im AB natürlich nicht gibt!), deshalb muss ich mich auch zu _niemandem_ (auch nicht zu Dieter Bohlen) herab lassen. Wenn ich an Euch appeliere, Eure Einstellung mal zu überdenken, dann tue ich nichts, was ich nicht selber regelmäßig täte. 

Ich habe, um auf den offenkundigen Scheinwiderspruch von CO2 und Rennstrecke zurück zu kommen, einen Rennführerschein, und ich habe tatsächlich ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, den auch einzusetzen. Aber - ich habe in Ruhe nachgedacht und dieser Versuchung widerstanden, und zurückgeblieben ist eine gewisse Lust am flüssigen, aber besonnenen Gleiten über kurvige Landstraßen, dann und wann, mehr nicht. 

Ich hatte auch schon Fliegenruten von Sage oder Orvis in der schweißnassen Hand, im Geist schon das Portemonnaie gezückt, die selbstverständlich goldene Kreditkarte in der Hand - und habe sie zitternd wieder zurückgesteckt, weil es nur eine Enttäuschung werden konnte: Man kann Spaß nicht kaufen, nicht auf Dauer. Selbst wenn es für ein ganzes Jahr funktioniert, aber dann läßt die Wirkung der Droge nach und man braucht eine neue.

Deshalb fische ich lieber gutes, aber besonnen wertiges Material, das ich versuche, an meinen tatsächlichen, nicht den erträumten Anforderungen auszurichten. Oft gelingt mir das auch, aber auch ich habe Fehlkäufe getätigt - wer nicht? Am liebsten ist mir Selbstgebautes - keine Begeisterung ist langlebiger und echter als die für etwas, was wir selbst erarbeitet haben (oh, ihr armen Lotto-Gewinner!).

Und das Geld, das ich dadurch hier nicht ausgebe, das ist für meine Familie, für die Ausbildung meiner Kinder, für gemeinsame Erlebnisse viel besser angelegt. Ohne dass ich Abstriche machen müsste! Nur Zeit zum Angeln würde ich mir hin und wieder gerne kaufen - aber das geht leider nicht...


----------



## KHof (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich kann mir diese "Albernheit" über dein geradezu biblisches Alter noch hinaus bewahren.|supergri
> Aus Freude am Spaß.|supergri


 
Ich denke schon - aber in meinem Fall konnt ich ja nicht zulassen daß mich meine Frau mit ihren 94 PS abhängt. Also mussten noch ein Paar drauf!!!
Das mit dem "albern" war eher so gemeint!

On topic: Dann zahlt man zwei Stellas pro Jahr an die Versicherung. Die Reifenhersteller bekommen nochmal eine bis zwei, von der Tankstelle reden wir nicht, reicht aber locker für die Schnur....


Klaus


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hi nochmal,

Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät

wenn teuer immer mit qualität gleichzusetzen wäre (was es leider oft nicht ist)  kann das gerade bei Spinngerät schonmal Sinn machen. Spinngerät wird ja doch anders belastet als jetzt zb eine Karpfenrute oder Rolle, klar beansprucht ein 30 Pfünder das Material auch ordentlich aber es wird ja lange nicht so oft ausgeworfen und eingekurbelt wie bei einer Spinnkombo. Wenn eine 500 euro teure Stella 5x so lange hält als eine Rolle von 100 euro macht es sogar wirtschaftlich Sinn sofern man bereit ist einmalig soviel Geld auf den Tisch zu legen. Außerdem stehe ich zu jederzeit mit einer vielleicht  doch etwas besseren Rolle am Wasser die dann doch mal den entscheidenden Meter weiter wirft oder die Bremse im entscheidenden Moment absolut sahnig einsetzt. Außerdem hat der Stella Angler 5 mal weniger Ärger als der Angler der in der gleichen Zeit 5 mal seine Rolle getauscht hat.

Ob sich das in der Praxis tatsächlich so darstellt weiß ich nicht, aber darüber nachdenken kann man vielleicht schonmal.

Unsinnig finde ich persönlich nur wenn jemand der 5 mal im Jahr zum Spinnfischen geht mit solch teurem Gerät unterwegs ist. Er merkt unter Umständen nicht mal den Unterschied zu preiswerterem Material. Wenn er sich aber dadurch bei der Ausübung seiner warscheinlich begrenzten Freizeit um ein zigfaches besser fühlt und entsprechend besser entspannen und Spass haben kann macht es sogar schon wieder Sinn  .

Finde die Diskussion recht Interessant, sicherlich findet man Argumente dafür und dagegen allerdings sollte man doch so tolerant bleiben und anderen zugestehen etwas anders machen zu dürfen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## schroe (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@KHof,
ah,....verstehe.#6

@Wasserpatscher,
das hört sich nach einer spannenden und leistungsabverlangenden Vita an.
Im Rennsport wird sicher nicht selten bis ins letzte Detail geschliffen und gefeilt.
Technisch und mental gekämpft, um jede hunderstel Sekunde. Mit dem Glauben, das eine Rundung in der Karosserie mehr oder weniger sich erfolgsentscheidend auswirken könnte, wird am Gerät ununterbrochen optimiert.
Es wird doch "nur" im Kreis gefahren.

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man sich nach entsprechendem Tiefgang auf andere Dinge konzentrieren will.
Ich kann aber auch verstehen, wenn sich jemand dazu entscheidet, seine vermeintliche Erfolgsgeschichte im Rennsport fortzusetzen.
Letztendlich, nicht allein der mitunter exorbitanten Siegerprämien wegen. 
Letztendlich, weil er Freude dran hat, am Feilen und Schleifen (lassen), um die letzte hundertstel Sekunde.

Ich habe mit Freude, deinen Blog-Eintrag vom "Doppelzug" gelesen. 
Auf deinem Flifi-Gerät prangt zwar kein Orvis oder Sage (auf deinem PKW kein Stern oder zierende Kühlernieren. Womöglich aber die vier Ringe? Bestimmt aber nicht der Blitz|supergri). 
Dennoch, von "Pappe" und einzig nach der Prämisse, zur Beförderung der Fliege in fangträchtige Reichweite auszubringen, wird die Gerätezusammenstellung nicht ausgewählt sein.
Du wolltest den Doppelzug, obwohl in deiner Praxis nicht fangentscheidend, hast ihn bekommen und warst offenbar drüber glücklich.
Deine sensorisch-/motorischen Fähigkeiten, aber auch dein Gerät haben dir dieses Glücksgefühl verschafft, den Erfolg gebracht.
Ganz ohne Fisch.
Ich kenne dieses Gefühl. 
Meine ersten "Doppelzugerfolge" "feierte" ich mit einer AFTMA 7 Brownung, einer klassengleichen Balzer DT F und einer Balzer Rimfly Rolle auf einer Rasenfläche.
Hätte eigentlich mehr als ausgereicht. Dummerweise stellte ich fest, dass mir eine selbstaufgebaute Sage, geworfen mit einer LeeWulff half, den "Doppelzugerfolg" verlässlicher zu reproduzieren (die Gerätenamen sind im Kontext nicht erheblich). Dafür mußte ich zwar "bitter" sparen, es war es mir aber wert. Alles dem Doppelzug in Richtung 25m+, auf dem Rasen geschuldet.
Ich kenne auch das erhebende Gefühl, wenn ein Döbel/Aitel, im klaren Bachwasser nach der ersten selbstgebundenen Trockenfliege steigt.
Dabei verliere ich aber nicht aus den Augen, dass billiges Bindematerial selbst einen noch so geübten Fliegenbinder zur Weißglut treiben kann. Würde er sich auf den Bau von einfachen, durchaus fängigen Palmern beschränken, käme er u.U. guenstiger davon. Das Ziel einen Fisch zu fangen, wäre mit einer French Tricolore bereits erreicht. Das Gefühl, auf eine lebensnah selbstgebundene Sedge gefangen zu haben, ist ein anderes.


Die Übergänge sind IMHO fließend. Auch der Wurmangler wird sich immer wieder Fragen zur Optimierung seiner Zusammenstellung erlauben und diese Fragen müssen nicht immer den Fisch zum Ziel haben. 
Das Ziel der "Optimierung" ist hochindividuell, kann auch Geld kosten, allein dem Glauben dienen, nicht produktiv sein, trotzdem als "Gewinn" empfunden werden.
Dann ist´s auch ein Gewinn.

Spaß kann man, da stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, nicht erkaufen. 
Manche können aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit Spaß am Angeln zu haben, durch "sinnvolles", hochwertiges Material erhöhen. 

Mal dient es, wie du anmerktest, dem reinen und ursprünglichem Lustgewinn, mal der Abwendung von empfundenem Übel, mal........

P.S.: Das "Schizophren", bezog sich auf den "Scheinwiderspruch", der sich aus deiner Aussage ergab. Also auf die Aussage an sich. Das sollte nicht deine Person beschreiben.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Freude, deinen Blog-Eintrag vom "Doppelzug" gelesen.
> Auf deinem Flifi-Gerät prangt zwar kein Orvis oder Sage


 
Die Rute mit dem Doppelzug war eine Ron Thompson Travel Force 7/8#, die Rolle eine Slate 6-9#, baugleich mit der Ron Thompson Hyperspeed 7/8#... 



schroe schrieb:


> auf Deinem PKW kein Stern oder zierende Kühlernieren. Womöglich aber die vier Ringe? Bestimmt aber nicht der Blitz|supergri).


 
...doch, der Blitz! Für einen VW bin ich mir allerdings zu schade, wäre auch mehr Geld für weniger, aber ein deutsches Auto soll es sein, denn schließlich soll es in diesem unserem Lande genug Arbeitsplätze geben.

Wie auch immer: meine teuerste Flifi-Rute ist eine selbstgebaute RST, meine teuerste Spinnrute eine Sportex. Keine hat mich mehr als etwa 80 oder 90 Euro gekostet, meine teuerste Rolle ist eine Greys GRXi. Das ist kein Konsumverzicht - es macht Spaß, damit zu fischen.


----------



## hemingway66 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hallo,
ist zwar etwas offtopic - aber mal ne Frage an die Experten / Importöre...

Ich suche für meine Sportex Kev Pike (die alte mit dem Korkknubbel am Griffende in 10ft. wiegt 248gr.) eine neue Rolle. Hab hier gelesen,dass man die Twin Power nur in Japan kaufen soll. Aber was ist mit einer 4000 Stella FD - sind "unsere" auch schlechter als die japanischen Rollen?

Gruss
Klaus.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Moin Hemingway 66 
Es gibt einen extra Thread High-End Spinnrollen.
Da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## hemingway66 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

... dann mach ich mich da ma hin...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich stelle mal eine These auf: wenn man ein Mehrgewicht von etwa 100 Gramm in Kauf nimmt, kann man für 100 Euro eine Angelrolle bauen, die praktisch alles aushält. Sie wird nicht die schönste und nicht die leichtlaufendste sein, aber solide wie man sie sich nur wünschen kann. Nur will das niemand - der Handel kriegt Albträume bei dem Gedanken, und die Kunden zucken gelangweilt mit den Achseln - nicht sexy genug!

Bei den Ruten sind es vielleicht bis zu 200 Euro (Spezialruten wie ewig lange Stippruten für "Profis" etc mal ausgeklammert) für eine hochwertige, aber sexappeal-lose Rute (Spinn-, Fliegen-, GuFi-, Feeder-, Posen-, .....), langlebig, vielseitig, ergonomisch, toll zu fischen.... - aber ohne den Hauch des Exklusiven. Ich wünsche mir immer noch den Blindtest für Angelzubehör!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wasserpatscher
Red Arc?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal eine These auf: wenn man ein Mehrgewicht von etwa 100 Gramm in Kauf nimmt, kann man für 100 Euro eine Angelrolle bauen, die praktisch alles aushält. Sie wird nicht die schönste und nicht die leichtlaufendste sein, aber solide wie man sie sich nur wünschen kann. Nur will das niemand - der Handel kriegt Albträume bei dem Gedanken, und die Kunden zucken gelangweilt mit den Achseln - nicht sexy genug!


Genau das hab ich schon! Und sogar nur 30g schwerer als die HE Modelle Stella, Branzino. Exklusiv ist das natürlich nicht, und der Hersteller hatte sich das mit denen auch anders gedacht als ich!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich schon!



Lass mich raten - eine selbstumgebaute Red-Arc, reinforced by AngelDet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - eine selbstumgebaute Red-Arc, reinforced by AngelDet?


Ja, u.a., aber die unauffälligen Nachbarmodelle sind z.T. noch (erheblich) besser, angeln ja auch sehr viele Boardies hart und trotzdem zufrieden mit. Immerhin sind es Nachbauten der besten Daiwa/Shimano Vorjahretechnik mit billiger gemachter Getriebetechnik, und so ein paar Verbesserungen sind trotzdem noch dabei.

Achso: Wesentlich günstiger wurde es aber auch nicht |rolleyes, ist man leicht versucht nimm 10 anstelle 1 zu machen, so auf Dauer. Könnte damit sowas wie Rainers "Messevorführstand" dann wohl ausrüsten.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, u.a., aber die unauffälligen Nachbarmodelle sind z.T. noch (erheblich) besser, ...


 Alubraid oder Zauber? Übrigens mehren sich ja die kritischen Stimmen zu den Arcs, je mehr sie haben. Oh, aber ich merke gerade, das ist jetzt im falschen Thread...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Alubraid oder Zauber? Übrigens mehren sich ja die kritischen Stimmen zu den Arcs, je mehr sie haben.


Logisch, bei 1 Mio Usern oder so gibt es auch ein paar Handvoll unzufriedene. :m
War auch mal jemand mit der Applause unzufrieden, weil er die Wickelkontur mit Unterlegscheiben einstellen mußte. |rolleyes Ist halt auch keine Anfängerrolle, so'n bischen muß man sich damit schon auskennen oder halt "AB macht schlau" lesen. 

Die RedArc ist aber in einigen sehr lumpigen Chargen anzutreffen gewesen, sowas ist natürlich schlecht. 
Die Zauber und Alubraid haben diese mangelnde Qualitätskontrolle bisher nicht gehabt. Die WS-Modelle sind aber nicht so rund gelungen wie die mit dem SG-Excenter, schrappeln bei unpassendem Fett (!!!) kennt nur der Arc-WS. Letzlich sind das Budget-Lösungen, auf die man sich einlassen kann, und auch nach Herzenslust dran rumexperimentieren kann incl. bohren schleifen feilen polieren etc. :g - bei einer 500 EUR Rolle trauen sich da sicher wesentlich weniger dran. 
Neue Kurbeln, die die Differenz nochmal um -15g verbessern, die richtige Fettung (dafür gibts 2 Threads), dann ist das schon sehr gut. Für den Selbermacher oder mit Tuningambitionen auf jeden Fall eine gute Schiene, genauso wie ich halt alle meine Spinnruten ziemlich gleich bestückt habe, da brauche ich mich nicht umzugewöhnen und beherrsche diese Rolle langsam wie im Schlaf und mit dem regulierenden Zeigefinger auf wenige Dezimeter genau. Sowas braucht auch Übung und je mehr man die Rolle kennt, umso besser kann man damit umgehen. Ist wie mit jeder Werkzeugberrschung, und sowas wie das Gegenteil vom Spieltrieb mit was neuem. Reicht mir, für die nächste Zeit auf jeden Fall.

Und noch was: Beim fischen mit großen Ködern - gerade Wobbler und Spinner - auf Hecht ist die Rolle bzw. genauer gesagt der Rollenlauf sowas von ziemlich egal, das letzte bischen Sanftheit geht eh in dem Wummern und Vibrieren unter. Das seh ich oft beim benachbart fischenden Spinnangler #h, der ist da auch sehr hart im Nehmen. Eine supersofte Rolle ist da (beim Hechten) öfter schon nach einem Tag merklich nicht mehr soft. Das mal zu Sinn und Unsinn.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Das wird warscheinlich der philosophischte (schreibt man das so) Thread dieses Boards.

Also hört doch bitte auf mit euren technischen details|wavey:sonst wird mir das ganze zu objektiv. 

Ich finde HE Geräte geil.:l


----------



## Living Dead (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Noch mal zum Thema. Ich bin jetzt 19. Hab vor 4 Jahren angefangen mit ner Rolle für vielleicht 50€. Das war viel. Verdammt viel für mich. Jetzt hab ich schon 2 mal 300 ausgegeben und es nicht bereut. Ich kaufe HE nicht (nur) weil geil aussieht sonder weil es gut ist. Mal ganz abgesehen, dass bei uns morgens um 4 bei Windstärke 8 nicht so viele Leute an der Ostsee stehen. Geld ist bei mir wirklich sehr (!!!) knapp und trotzdem kann ich nicht auf HE verzichten. Es macht mir Spaß damit zu Fischen und deswegen kauf ich es.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> ...philosophischte (schreibt man das so) ...



Fast, Tom, fast, aber Phisch schreibt sich mit "F"! Philoso-Fisch! Der Fisch ist ziemlich selten, hat aber leider keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß. Allerdings gab es schon kapitalere hier im Board!


----------



## Ines (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Um den Philoso-Fisch zu angeln, braucht man in der Regel ja auch gutes Gerät - und schafft es oft doch nicht, das Mindestmaß einzuhalten.

Ist schon ein seltsamer Fisch...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Trinkt ihr so früh schon?


----------



## Ines (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Du hast schon recht. 
Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mich der Ernsthaftigkeit zu stellen, mit der die Diskussion hier meistenteils geführt wurde. 
Aber bei den Vorlagen?


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Trinkt ihr so früh schon?



Es ist Kritik, Pauly. 
Böse, gegenständliche Kritik.

Der wirkliche Federhandschuh, der ist aber im Flifi-Forum geworfen worden.|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Stimmt!
Das war echt Spitze!
Selten so einen irren Thread gesehen.
La Martina. Ich schmeiss mich weg!
Das ist ja wie Germanys Next Topmodel.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Es ist Kritik.



Kritik? Wo? Am Philoso-Fisch?



schroe schrieb:


> Der wirkliche Federhandschuh, der ist aber im Flifi-Forum geworfen worden.|supergri



Fehdehandschuh? Wo? Dort ist eine Lederjacke geworfen worden! Und jede Menge Unrat...


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> Kritik? Wo? Am Philoso-Fisch?


An dessen seltenen Vorkommen, zumindest in kapitalen Größen hier im Thread.



> Und jede Menge Unrat..



Ja,.......... und die Halde hat noch Kapazitäten.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> An dessen seltenen Vorkommen, zumindest in kapitalen Größen hier im Thread.



Ach, das meinst Du! Nee, dann war das keine Kritik, das war dann eine Ermunterung!


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

"Philo" ist nicht jedermanns "Sophie".


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Fehdehandschuh? Wo? Dort ist eine Lederjacke geworfen worden! Und jede Menge Unrat...


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115483

Schade, das du dort so unentspannt reagiert hast. Der Kontext würde erstklassig hier herein passen. Farina ist eine Art Kunstfigur. Du bist nicht der erste , der dieser Art von Provokation auf den Leim gegangen ist.

Sich alle Beiträge von ihm anzeigen zu lassen, sie und die Reaktionen darauf zu lesen, kann einem einen ganzen Nachmittag lustiges Lesevergnügen bereiten.

Du mußtest das ganze ja leider auf einer #6Metaebene#6 betrachten.

Farinas Beiträge sind eine wunderbare Erinnerung daran, dass wir uns im Webspace und nicht in der Realität befinden und dafür sollte man ihm danken.


Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der erste , der dieser Art von Provokation auf den Leim gegangen ist.



Bin ich nicht. Mir ist schon klar, dass das eine Art Spiel ist. Ein blödes Spiel, wie ich finde. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass "das Web" in gewisser Hinsicht real ist, und deshalb auch jede Art von Blödsinn, den wir dort treiben (merkt man spätestens, wenn man per ebay "aus Spaß" ein Haus gekauft hat...).

Das AB ist ein Kommunikationsforum. Wenn Du bei einem realen Anglertreffen so blöd rumpöbelst wie Farina das in dieser virtuellen Runde tut, dann hast Du Dir schnell ein - ganz reales - blaues Auge geholt, und vielleicht nicht ganz zu Unrecht...

Ich verstehe Spaß, ich liebe geistvolle Witze und Scherze, aber wenn jemand seinen "Spaß" so platt und blöd auf Kosten anderer hat, dann endet mein Verständnis. Deshalb meine heftige Reaktion.

PS. Warum eigentlich "Farina" - heißt er Müller?

PPS. Die "waidgerechte Kleidung" war ja noch wirklich witzig! Aber das hier?

PPPS. ... oder spielt "Farina" auf "Fario" an? Oder sind das nur mangelhafte Lateinkenntnisse?

PPPPS. ... oder bin ich gerade zu klug*******risch?


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Na super,

jetzt dachte ich doch tatsächlich mit einer VHF gehöre ich endlich auch zur Elite und jetzt erfahre ich im Flifi-Forum, daß mit MAD-Ruten nur Mallorca-Prolls fischen gehen. #q
 Nein danke, da möchte ich wirklich nicht dazugehören. Ich bestelle meine VHF sofort bei MAD ab und fang mit dem Fliegenfischen an. |supergri

Was haben die bitte jetzt genau gegen MAD-Ruten? Oder sind Spinnruten allgemein ein Anzeichen für niedrigen Bildungsstand und erhöhten Alkoholkonsum???  :#2:

#c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was haben die bitte jetzt genau gegen MAD-Ruten? Oder sind Spinnruten allgemein ein Anzeichen für niedrigen Bildungsstand und erhöhten Alkoholkonsum???



Letzterer ist der Feind der Spannkraft aller Ruten...

Aber Du kannst MAD ja fragen, ob er Dir 'ne Fliegenrute baut statt 'ner Spinnrute...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht. Mir ist schon klar, dass das eine Art Spiel ist. Ein blödes Spiel, wie ich finde. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass "das Web" in gewisser Hinsicht real ist, und deshalb auch jede Art von Blödsinn, den wir dort treiben (merkt man spätestens, wenn man per ebay "aus Spaß" ein Haus gekauft hat...).


Ich sehe dabei auch mehr Deine Position als die von Uli als die richtige an, obwohl er teilweise auch recht hat.
Um es mal mit einem häufiger gebräuchlichen Spruch zu sagen:
"Fishing ist not a Matter of Live or Death - it's much more important!"

Und man kann sich an dümmsten Blödsinnigkeiten belustigen - man kann sie aber auch schlicht als überflüssigst und Extrem-Spam empfinden - hängt vlt. vom aktuellen Zeitmangel- oder Langeweilefaktor ab #c, denn es gibt so viele andere interessante Themen und Fragestellungen, daß für Profilneurotiker einfach kein Platz ist. Ich lese die Spam in meiner Mailbox auch nicht. Und bei aktuell 41.512 Boardies kann man auf den einen oder anderen Stänkerfritzen einfach verzichten - ich sehe das zumindest so.
Wie sagte das Rainer so schön aus der durchaus vergleichbaren Hundeerziehung: Was man ignoriert, stirbt aus!


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie sagte das Rainer so schön aus der durchaus vergleichbaren Hundeerziehung: Was man ignoriert, stirbt aus!


 
#6#6#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oder sind Spinnruten allgemein ein Anzeichen für niedrigen Bildungsstand und erhöhten Alkoholkonsum??? :#2:


 
Herrlich! Ich habe schallend gelacht. Es sollte uns alle beruhigen, dass die meisten Fliegenfischer weitaus weniger elitär und prätentiös sind, als die Farinas und die Kyllfische unter ihnen.

Wasserpatscher, du hast ja recht mit deiner Kritik, nur lohnt es sich in diesen Fällen nicht sich drüber zu ärgern. Sollte sowas Absicht sein, dann *darf *man sich nicht darüber ärgern. Ich vermute allerdings, das zwar der Geldbeutel voll ist, wobei mich die Erfahrung gelehrt hat, das hier nicht alles stimmt was geschrieben steht, dafür der Kopf erheblich ärmlicher ausgestattet ist. Wenn das so ist, dann *kann* man sich nicht drüber ärgern.

Achtung Selbstironie!




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sehe dabei auch mehr Deine Position als die von Uli als die richtige an, obwohl er teilweise auch recht hat.


 
Das kann ja wohl nicht war sein.:c:c:c


Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na super, jetzt dachte ich doch tatsächlich mit einer VHF gehöre ich endlich auch zur Elite und jetzt erfahre ich im Flifi-Forum, daß mit MAD-Ruten nur Mallorca-Prolls fischen gehen. #q



Verdammt, sie haben uns enttarnt! Habe auch gedacht damit mein Image aufbauschen zu können, aber unsere wahre Identität kommt immer wieder ans Tageslicht... 

Flifis sind eben dach die besseren und echten Angler... #q#q#q



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was haben die bitte jetzt genau gegen MAD-Ruten? Oder sind Spinnruten allgemein ein Anzeichen für niedrigen Bildungsstand und erhöhten Alkoholkonsum??? :#2:



Richtig! Und deswegen mache ich mir jetzt auch erst mal ein Bier auf, mache es mir auf der Couch bequem und schaue mal, wie sich der Thread so entwickelt... :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

So siehts aus!
Farinas Frau schafft das ohne weiteres ihm ne Rolle Backing zu spendieren, wo unsereins fürs gleiche Geld ne Harrison mit Stella kauft.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wasserpatscher, du hast ja recht mit deiner Kritik, nur lohnt es sich in diesen Fällen nicht sich drüber zu ärgern. Sollte sowas Absicht sein, dann *darf *man sich nicht darüber ärgern.



Das, lieber Uli, sehe ich ganz genauso! Allerdings gibt es für mich einen Punkt, wo ich an den Erfolg des Ignorierens nicht mehr glaube. Und dann sind, so finde ich, deutliche Worte nötig. Denn ich sehe möchte nicht, dass 

1. dieses Beispiel Nachahmer findet und so die "Umgangsformen" (die Einstellung der Mitglieder zueinander) leiden,
2. Boardies, die das Spiel nicht gleich durchschauen, auf primitive Art zum Besten gehalten werden,
3. irgendwelche blöden Vorurteile über Fliegenfischer so verfestigt werden - schließlich möchte ich ohne Strumpfmaske an Wasser gehen, wenn ich für einen Angelausflug die Fliegenrute wähle.

Naja, den letzten Punkt meine ich wohl am wenigsten ernst - nur ein bisschen. Aber ich finde tatsächlich, wer glaubt, er sei was besseres, der sollte lieber Golf spielen statt Fliegenfischen, da ist er mir nicht im Weg und versaut auch nicht die Gastkartenpreise!  
|clown:​


----------



## this (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@ Topic:
Was ist denn Sinn? Ich habe hier oft gelesen (heisst nicht zwingend, dass es auch geschrieben wurde), dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, aber dass es Spass macht.
Aber gibts denn etwas sinnvolleres als Spass haben?

Mein Tackle wird auf jeden Fall immer teurer. Das klassische Profil eines Süchtigen. Einfach herrlich!:m

*Achtung Selbstironie!*

Grüsse euch Gleich- und Andersgesinnte#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



this schrieb:


> Aber gibts denn etwas sinnvolleres als Spass haben?


Gut geschlußfolgert! #6

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die individuelle Spaßfaktorenliste und -bewertung, und man kann die Sinnhaftigkeit anhand der (quantifizierbaren) Spaßerbringung ersehen! :m

Eine Umkehrung macht es auch klar: Eine noch so gute, teure und fein gemachte Sache (Rolle,Rute,Köder,...), die anhand individueller Vorliebe und Einstellung keinen Spaß erbringt, ist demzufolge unsinnig.

Ein Beispiel:
Sound kontra Softfeeling. Wer z.B. von seiner mit einer klickernden (Rücklaufsperre) laufenden Rolle oder dem speziellen Getriebsound (Quick 1401, Ambidex 2400 z.b.) angetan ist, für den dieses Geräusch zum Angeln dazu gehört und den Adrenalinspiegel gleich nach oben schnellen läßt, der wird an einer supertollen smooth laufenden geräuschlosen Spinnrolle (Shimano Stella z.B.) gar keinen Spaß empfinden, der Spaßfaktor ist viel geringer weil ein entscheidender (subjektiver) Faktor fehlt.


----------



## Kampfknödel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

die Diskussion hat was. Ich meine aber auch: Wir sind diesen Equipment-Moloch fast hilflos ausgeliefert. Kaum ein Film über Meeresangeln den ich bisher gesehen habe , in welchen ein Fischfängerfuzis (sofern mal ne Gräte ab 50 cm gefangen wurde) nicht auch noch zusammen mit einen anderen possiblen Grätenangelheini sein Kukidentgrinsen aufsetzt, und eine güldene blitzende Rolle ins Fokus rückt die etweder nachgebaut wurde oder für dessen Wert gerade Omas Altensitz in Zession gebracht wurde. Manchmal glaub ich, die fangen Monster mit ner ner Elstermacke. Jedenfalls wird uns mit dem unermüdlichen Eifer eine Mainzelmännchen auf Droge klargemacht, dass Meterware mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dann gekillt wird sofern man auf Grund Gottes Gnaden die Fähigkeit besitzt, der holden Haushaltsgeldvernichtungsmaschine zu erklären warum man für den Gegenwert eines Mittelklassewagens eine Angelrolle und Peitsche mit bis zu 55 Gramm Wurfgewicht nicht mit vorhergenannten vergleichen kann. Klar - wer dass schafft,hat die Option auf Ahnungsschein. Aus der Ausrede wird Vermutung, aus Vermutung wird Gesetz - ich bin dem Ganzen ja auch schon erlegen. Shit happens...es ist Weihnachten, da soll man sich was gönnen. Hab gehört...so n schnuckliges japanisches Dingens soll schon ab 450,- € zu haben sein? Schnur exclusiv...versteht sich.

Frohes Fest!

;-)))


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Rene
Bist auf dem richtigen Weg!
Sieht einfach ge.. aus dieser schwarze Stella Karton unterm Baum.

Frohes Fest!

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Du bringst mich gerade auf ne Idee!
Meine Freundin ist aufm Sofa eingepennt und der Baum hat keine Beschützerin mehr.....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Zu spät!
Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Der Thread ist ausgelutscht, daß ist völlig egal.
Ausserdem ist das auch der Sinn einer Stella.
Schön aussehen am Baum!
Angeln kannst mit ner Technium auch prima.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Gerrit!

Denk dran das die Stella einen hohen Mg-Anteil hat.

Also Vorsicht mit den Kerzen!

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gerrit!
> 
> Denk dran das die Stella einen hohen Mg-Anteil hat.
> 
> ...




Davor hätte ich weniger angst. Viel wahrschienlicher ist es, das die Rolle vom Baum fällt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Davor hätte ich weniger angst. Viel wahrschienlicher ist es, das die Rolle vom Baum fällt.


 
Das wäre nicht so schlimm. Gerrit hat ja noch mehr Rollen und nach 3 Pils siehst du den Unterschied micht mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ne sieht aus wie ne ordentlich verzierte Technium ,würde Ulis Freund sagen.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Falls so ein Unfall passieren sollte, ich "entsorge" sie für doch kosten los. Dann brauchste auch keine 3 Pils damit du den Schaden nicht siehst.


----------



## bagsta343 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

;+ ;+die frage hat sich wohl jeder schon mal gestellt........;+;+

fische persönlich rollen bis max. 200 eu...( muss dann aber schon sehr gut gefallen). is aber auch immer eine sache des nutzens.....
halte persönlich nichts von billig produkten:v

denke jeder selbst sollte sich an seine persönliche grenze rantasten. zu billig ist immer schlecht...zu teuer blödsinn... guter kompromiss wird beim spinnfischen wohl von 70 bis 100 eu sein... aber auch nur dann wenn man es ernsthaft betreiben will. für mal´n spinner zu baden sollten es wohl auch 30-50 eu tun... die red arc von spro ist ein tolles einsteiger modell mit der man auch ohne weiteres geflochtene hacken kann...:m
mein motto: wer ernsthaft fischen will muss auch ernsthaft anlegen... heisst aber nicht das dann die fische vom himmel fallen... wichtiger wie der einzelpreis ist wohl eine ausgewogene kombination aus passenden komponenten...

petrie der bagsta


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Chrizzi
Ich trink viel und gerne Schnaps!
Bier ist mehr son Nahrungsmittel für mich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Gerrit, ich glaube wir müssen mal einen 2-Tages-Trip machen. Dann lernst du den Jämmerling kennen und wir diskutieren Sinn und Unsinn.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ort: Fehmarn
Termin: Ostern 2008
Und erzähl jetzt nicht, daß Du da arbeiten musst.
Aber kein Doppelbett.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ort: Fehmarn
> Termin: Ostern 2008
> Und erzähl jetzt nicht, daß Du da arbeiten musst.
> Aber kein Doppelbett.


 
Hm arbeiten... nö ich glaube nicht. Könnte sein das ich auf der anderen Insel bin. Nein auf keinen Fall ein DB.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Auf der anderen Insel bin ich vom 5 bis 12 April.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ist das vor oder nach Ostern?


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

2 Wochen nach Ostern!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Späääät! Zu Spät!!!!


----------



## bagsta343 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

man man man verdammt schräge typen unterwegs........
PLATTFORM7 bringts endlich auf den punkt...... 
reeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssspppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkktttttttt...
gutes posting..... wurde aber auch langsam zeit...


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Na ja, ich hab mir heute meine erste High end Rolle bei Ebay geschossen, ne Stella 2500 FB so gut wie neu(angeblich erst einmal benuzt) mit ner 0,25er Ultra von Gigafish bespuhlt für 314 € insgesammt, bin ja mal mächtg gespannt auf das Teil....


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Haha! Es ist mir etwas peinlich! Ihr wisst: In diesem Thread und auch sonst vertrete ich konsequent die Meinung, dass es teures Angelgerät zum Spaß am Angeln nicht braucht. Dazu stehe ich auch immer noch. 

Aber inzwischen ist etwas passiert. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das sagen soll! Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine Shimano TwinPower 2500FB geschenkt bekommen. Ich habe sie mir nicht gewünscht. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass mir jemand so etwas schenken würde. Jetzt habe ich sie trotzdem. Und ich muss zugeben - sie macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Und natürlich werde ich sie auch benutzen. 

Ob sich dadurch mein Spaß am Angeln steigert, darüber kann ich euch gerne später noch berichten. Erst muss ich noch den Schock verdauen! |supergri|clown:;+


----------



## Living Dead (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Haha! Es ist mir etwas peinlich! Ihr wisst: In diesem Thread und auch sonst vertrete ich konsequent die Meinung, dass es teures Angelgerät zum Spaß am Angeln nicht braucht. Dazu stehe ich auch immer noch.
> 
> Aber inzwischen ist etwas passiert. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das sagen soll! Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine Shimano TwinPower 2500FB geschenkt bekommen. Ich habe sie mir nicht gewünscht. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass mir jemand so etwas schenken würde. Jetzt habe ich sie trotzdem. Und ich muss zugeben - sie macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Und natürlich werde ich sie auch benutzen.
> 
> Ob sich dadurch mein Spaß am Angeln steigert, darüber kann ich euch gerne später noch berichten. Erst muss ich noch den Schock verdauen! |supergri|clown:;+



Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden was die Beziehung zwischen dir und der Tp angeht. Bin doch mal sehr gespannt wie es endet. Vielleicht ja mit einer Stella :q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden was die Beziehung zwischen dir und der Tp angeht.



Beziehung? Also ins Bett nehme ich die nicht, da lege ich mich jetzt mal fest! 

Das mit der Stella glaube ich übrigens nicht - in meinem Leben gibt's nur eine Stella, und das ist meine Tochter Stella-Maria... andererseits könnte ich mir alleine für das Schulgeld dieser Tochter alle zwei einhalb Monate eine Stella-Shimano kaufen. Trotzdem finde ich's besser so, wie's ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Tja,so kanns gehen wenn man Wasser predigt und dann doch Wein geschenkt bekommt!

Frohes Fest sag ich dann mal

Taxidermist


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

nun wenn bei der 2500er die kurbel so wackelt wie bei der 4000er, wirst du dich bestätigt fühlen...
dein Gönner hätte lieber mal hier geluschert, er/sie? hätte für weniger mehr bekommen.....


----------



## Living Dead (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun wenn bei der 2500er die kurbel so wackelt wie bei der 4000er, wirst du dich bestätigt fühlen...
> dein Gönner hätte lieber mal hier geluschert, er/sie? hätte für weniger mehr bekommen.....



Also ich denk im Vergleich zu Balzer,Abu und Co wird die TP FB trotzdem einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Also ich denk im Vergleich zu Balzer,Abu und Co wird die TP FB trotzdem einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.


 

ohne Frage#6
meinte ja nur, dazu muss man halt die JP Modelle kennen um den Unterschied festzustellen, oder Leute fragen bzw.die postings von denen beachten, die es wissen|wavey:#6


----------



## Living Dead (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ohne Frage#6
> meinte ja nur, dazu muss man halt die JP Modelle kennen um den Unterschied festzustellen, oder Leute fragen bzw.die postings von denen beachten, die es wissen|wavey:#6



Klar#6 Und genau deshalb schätze ich das ganze hier sehr.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tja,so kanns gehen wenn man Wasser predigt und dann doch Wein geschenkt bekommt!



Tja, aber ein gutes hat die Sache: da ich sie *ungefragt* geschenkt bekommen habe, darf ich *ungestraft* weiter Wasser predigen...

...ich gebe zu, durch dieses liebe, aber etwas kompromittierende Geschenk sehe ich plötzlich etwas *blöd* aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wasserpatscher,das war nicht Vorwurfsvoll gemeint,ich denke da wirst du schon Freude 
drann haben! Die würde mir jedenfalls auch gefallen,muss ich mir aber leider selber schenken.

Taxidermist


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher,das war nicht Vorwurfsvoll gemeint,...



Weiß ich doch, ich amüsiere mich nur gerade über die Unberechenbarkeit des Schicksals!


----------



## Case (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Weißt, Wasserpatscher..

Der Fluch bei dem Geschenk ist... Du wirst Dir auch in Zukunft hochwertige Spinnrollen kaufen.:q
Wenn man das mal gewohnt ist, will man nicht mehr weg davon.

Kann ich ein Lied von singen. Fing Alles vor vielen Jahren mit einer Shimano SGT an. Als Diese dann nach 15 Jahren anfing zu schwächeln, kam nix anderes als eine Twin Power in Frage. Und als ich irgendwann dann meine erste Sportex kaufte......

Man braucht das nicht wirklich..ist aber Angenehm.

Case


----------



## sevone (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> von Case: Der Fluch bei dem Geschenk ist... Du wirst Dir auch in Zukunft hochwertige Spinnrollen kaufen.:q
> Wenn man das mal gewohnt ist, will man nicht mehr weg davon.



genauso siehts aus und nicht anders. so isses halt bei allem, denn an nichts gewöhnt man sich so schnell wie an comfort und leistung. wenn du mal einen sportwagen mit 300ps gefahren bist, kommt dir ein kombi mit 150ps lahm vor, obwohl er nicht untermotorisiert ist.
und ebenso verhält es sich mit hochwertigem spinngerät: ans ziel (fische fangen) kommt man mit beiden, aber für manche ist halt der weg das ziel oder zumindest teilweise.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Case schrieb:


> Und als ich irgendwann dann meine erste Sportex kaufte......



Die fische ich ja jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, mit Erfolg und gerne - mit keiner anderen Rute habe ich so wenig Aussteiger wie mit meiner Carat Spin 2. Und bis auf GuFis und Riesenköder kann die alles, was ich will. 

Mal eine Frage an die Shimano-Gemeinde: Inwieweit ist eigentlich die Technik von Super GT, Technium und TP gleich (mal abgesehen von diversen Kugellagermengen und Gehäuse-Materialien)? Haben die zum Beispiel kompatible Spulen?


----------



## schroe (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Verdelli!!!
Man hat ihn mit der Heckbremsschleuder reingelegt.|supergri
Na ja, steht ja auch TwinPower und Shimano drauf.|supergri
Das reicht vielleicht schon, für den Anfang einer steilen High Ender Karriere.|supergri


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Man hat ihn mit der Heckbremsschleuder reingelegt.



??? Nix Heckbremse  - Frontbremse! 

Aber ich bin dennoch skeptisch was die nachhaltige Wirkung angeht. ich bin wirklich nicht der Typ, der zum Techno-Freak wird...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sevone schrieb:


> wenn du mal einen sportwagen mit 300ps gefahren bist, kommt dir ein kombi mit 150ps lahm vor, obwohl er nicht untermotorisiert ist.



Wir hatten hier schon diverse Autovergleiche - ich bin auch schon jenseits der 500PS gefahren und trotzdem nicht Deiner Meinung.


----------



## schroe (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



> ??? Nix Heckbremse - Frontbremse!



Dann wirds wirklich eng und die Luft nach oben dünner.#h|supergri

Wenn sie dir gefällt, dann genieß es einfach. Ohne jedes Dogma.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Wenn sie dir gefällt, dann genieß es einfach. Ohne jedes Dogma.



Mach ich! Mach ich! Ich habe mich ja auch richtig gefreut über die Mühle!


----------



## Case (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



schroe schrieb:


> Verdelli!!!
> Man hat ihn mit der Heckbremsschleuder reingelegt.|supergri
> Na ja, steht ja auch TwinPower und Shimano drauf.|supergri
> Das reicht vielleicht schon, für den Anfang einer steilen High Ender Karriere.|supergri





Muss zugeben dass ich ausschließlich Twin Powers mit Heck- und Kampfbremse habe. Und ich glaube, in der Kathegorie gibt's nichts besseres auf dem Markt.?

Ich lass mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

Case


----------



## Dart (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Case schrieb:


> Muss zugeben dass ich ausschließlich Twin Powers mit Heck- und Kampfbremse habe.


Ich hab da auch ein ganzes Bundle von..... mehr oder weniger eingemottet.
Die Rollen mit der Kampfbremse gibt es nun ja auch schon etliche Jahre.
Welche Vorteile siehst du, im Bezug zum Spinnfischen?
Bei mir fristen die mittlerweile eher ein Schattendasein als Pseudo-Baitrunner.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dart schrieb:


> ...Welche Vorteile siehst du, im Bezug zum Spinnfischen?...



Wenn ich dazwischen funken und meine Meinung dazu äußern darf...

Die Kampfbremsvariante halte ich bei besonders schwierigen Angelplatzverhältnissen für sehr sinnvoll - Hindernisse, Aus- und Einläufe, Gebüsch usw. Ich beangele solch eine Stelle z.B. mit der Matchrute auf Karpfen. Auf der Rute habe ich eine Stradic GTM-RA drauf - ohne der Kampfbremse häte ich sicherlich lange nicht alle Fische landen können, die ich dort gehakt habe. Teilweise sind es dort einzelne Meter, die darüber entscheiden, ob man den Fisch je wieder sehen würde oder nicht. Zieht da zu, Beispiel der Karpfen in ein Auslauf und ich schaffe es nicht ihn zu halten - ist er verloren. Sicherlich kann ein geübter dort auch relativ schnell an der Frontbremse fummeln - die Kampfbremse ist dort aber viel angenehmer zu handhaben.

Für mich erweist sich die Kampfbremse also immer dann als sinnvoll, wenn ich *schnell* und *präzise* die Bremswirkung regulieren muss, um den Fisch z.B. von einer Flucht abzuhalten (unabhängig von der Angelart). Sind solche Verhältnisse an meinem Angelplatz nicht gegeben, greife ich immer zu frontgebremsten Rollen - da diese meiner Meinung nach präziser und ruckfreier arbeiten.


----------



## schroe (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Case,
es war nur ein Scherz. Darum der Smiley.


----------



## Dart (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wenn die Bremse, egal ob Front,Heck oder Kampfbremse, auf die Schnurstärke eingestellt ist, erübrigt sich jedliches Verändern der Bremse, den Rest muss die Rute abfangen, oder der sensible Druck auf die Spule, mittels der feinfühligsten Bremse der Welt....der eigenen Hand. Da kommt man in den Grenzbereich jedlicher Hersteller- Tragkraftsangaben. Aber das Rumfummeln an den Bremsen während des Drills, übersteigt oder unterfordert, je nach Situation das Material.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## plattform7 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Dart

Das mag in sehr vielen Situationen zutreffen. Bei vielen (mich einbegriffen) ist das so, dass ich die Bremse nie 100%tig genau einstellen kann - ich weiß nie 100%tig, welche exakte Tragkraft meine Schnur hat - sonst müsste ich ja auch ständig mit irgendwelchen Feeder-Waagen am Wasser rumrennen. Darum würde ich mal behaupten, dass bei mindestens 90% aller Angler die Bremse nie optimal eingestellt ist. 

Der zweite Punkt ist, dass ich auch nie im Grenzbereich angeln würde, sprich die Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass die Schnur eigentlich noch mehr vertragen könnte. Sei es einfaches "Risiko-Management" oder dass man einfach nie sicher sein kann, dass die Schnur auf der vollen Länge absolut intakt ist und somit die Tragkraft über die gesamte Länge hin konstant ist.

In meinem Fall ging es darum, kurzfristig die Bremswirkung zu erhöhen (auch mit der Gefahr den Fisch zu verlieren), um dann wieder mit den "Standard-Einstellungen" weiter zu drillen. Sicherlich ist der Finger in vielen Situationen eine sehr große Hilfe, die Dosierung der Bremse mittels eines Hebels kann aber in vielen Situationen einfacher sein.


----------



## Dart (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



plattform7 schrieb:


> @Dart
> 
> Das mag in sehr vielen Situationen zutreffen. Bei vielen (mich einbegriffen) ist das so, dass ich die Bremse nie 100%tig genau einstellen kann - ich weiß nie 100%tig, welche exakte Tragkraft meine Schnur hat - sonst müsste ich ja auch ständig mit irgendwelchen Feeder-Waagen am Wasser rumrennen. Darum würde ich mal behaupten, dass bei mindestens 90% aller Angler die Bremse nie optimal eingestellt ist.
> 
> ...


Ich vermute, das ein Grossteil aller Angler, ihre Bremse viel zu  weich eingestellt haben, und deshalb viele Fischverluste entstehen. Wo und Wann,sollten sie auch in die Lage kommen ihr Tackle in Deutschland mal auszureizen....Egal, sorry das ich mal wieder vom eigentlichen Thema abschweife...back zum Ontopic
Gruss Reiner


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen ist etwas passiert. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das sagen soll! Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine Shimano TwinPower 2500FB geschenkt bekommen. Ich habe sie mir nicht gewünscht. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass mir jemand so etwas schenken würde. Jetzt habe ich sie trotzdem. Und ich muss zugeben - sie macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Und natürlich werde ich sie auch benutzen.
> 
> Ob sich dadurch mein Spaß am Angeln steigert, darüber kann ich euch gerne später noch berichten. Erst muss ich noch den Schock verdauen! |supergri|clown:;+


Hi, 
mir ist es ähnlich ergangen und ich bin per Zufall und Dank eines netten Boardies, der wachsam war, auch für n Appel und n Ei an die gleiche Rolle geraten, die ich eigentlich auch gar nicht wollte und muß sagen, ich bin begeistert von diesem Teil.
Bisher benutzte ich eine Zauber an meiner Ron Thompson "Steelhead" (auch aus dem AB)und bin sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, daß die Twinpower doch noch einige Nummern leichter läuft, und alles eine Nummer besser ist.
Als 2.Rute lasse ich mir ja gereade von MAD einen BP Blank( mit feinerer Beringung als beim Original)aufbauen.
Mit den beiden Ruten und den Rollen bin ich für meine Zwecke dann ausreichend versorgt.
 Zum Spinnfischen auf Wels benutze ich noch 2 Shimano Nexave Spinnruten mit 2 großen aber leichten Tica-Rollen.
Die Ruten lagen so um die 70€ und sind einwandfrei.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ...............2 großen aber leichten Tica-Rollen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe


 
sry ich kenne zwar große aber keine leichten ticas (wenn ich den vergleich zu anderen Markenrollen mit gleicher leistung sehe) sind die Ticas immer eine gehörige Portion schwerer


----------



## Case (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch ein ganzes Bundle von..... mehr oder weniger eingemottet.
> Die Rollen mit der Kampfbremse gibt es nun ja auch schon etliche Jahre.
> Welche Vorteile siehst du, im Bezug zum Spinnfischen?
> Bei mir fristen die mittlerweile eher ein Schattendasein als Pseudo-Baitrunner.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Ich drill einfach anders. 
Mein Flusshecht macht halt noch mal eine plötzliche, schnelle Flucht vor dem Kescher. Da spielt meine optimal eingestellte Bremse nicht mit. 
Mit der Kampfbemse kann ich da schnell reagieren, und den Fisch ins Leere laufen lassen. Meißtens ist er danach völlig perplex und lässt sich problemlos keschern. 
Beim Angeln auf Forellen wollte ich auf die Kampfbermse nie mehr verzichten. Schnelle, plötzliche Fluchten, Sprünge...

Und als " Pseudo Baitrunner " sind die auch nicht schlecht.

Case


----------



## Dart (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Hi Case
Klaro, jeder drillt anders.
Ich fand das Rumgefummel an der Rolle eigentlich immer zu umständlich und eigentlich auch zu langsam, ne dritte Hand wäre da hilfreich:l:q. Bei schnellen Ausreissversuchen, bin ich da eher mit der Rute schneller, um den Druck blitzartig abzubauen.
Aber wie du schon sagst, jeder hat da seine Vorlieben, halt so wie er es gewohnt ist.
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. Hab mir das mit der heftigen Hechtaction kurz vor dem Kescher, noch mal verinnerlicht. Was mache ich allein am Gewässer, wenn ich als Rechtshänder die Spinnrute in der rechten, und den Kescher in der linken Hand habe. Das Verschieben der Kampfbremse mit der Nase, wird als Foul, mit der Roten Karte geahndet.


----------



## Case (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dart schrieb:


> P.s. Hab mir das mit der heftigen Hechtaction kurz vor dem Kescher, noch mal verinnerlicht. Was mache ich allein am Gewässer, wenn ich als Rechtshänder die Spinnrute in der rechten, und den Kescher in der linken Hand habe. Das Verschieben der Kampfbremse mit der Nase, wird als Foul, mit der Roten Karte geahndet.




Du drückst den Kampfbremshebel mir dem kleinen Finger Deiner rechten Hand nach links. Oder nach rechts..je nachdem ob Du das nun lockerer oder fester haben willst.

Case


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Touche'|supergri
Ok, es funzt einwandfrei beim Öffnen der Kampfbremse, hab es gerade selber mal ausprobiert, zurück von links nach rechts wird es aber eher ein akrobatisches Kunststückchen (auch das hab ich probiert )
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Touche'|supergri
> Ok, es funzt einwandfrei beim Öffnen der Kampfbremse, hab es gerade selber mal ausprobiert, zurück von links nach rechts wird es aber eher ein akrobatisches Kunststückchen (auch das hab ich probiert )
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 

wird wohl stark auf den kleinen Finger des jeweiligen ankommen:q


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wird wohl stark auf den kleinen Finger des jeweiligen ankommen:q


Ich hab schon gegrübelt, in welchem Winkel ich mir den kleinen Finger brechen...und anschließend eingipsen müsste!???:q
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Case (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Zugegebenerweise geht's nach links einfacher.:m

Angel einfach so weiter wie Du das gewohnt bist, und lass blos Deinen Finger heil.|wavey:

Ich will hier bestimmt niemandem die Kampfbremse aufschwatzen. Bei mir funktioniert das hat seit bestimmt 20 Jahren. Und ich drill halt nun mal viel über die Bremse. 

Aber eigentlich ging's ja um Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Gerät. Und in dem Fall macht das teure Gerät für mich Sinn. Wobei ich schon vor paar Seiten geschrieben habe, dass meine Rollen alle unter 100 Euros gekostet haben, also irgendwo im Preisgefüge der Mittelklasse liegen.

Case


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Case schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ging's ja um Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Gerät. Und in dem Fall macht das teure Gerät für mich Sinn. Wobei ich schon vor paar Seiten geschrieben habe, dass meine Rollen alle unter 100 Euros gekostet haben, also irgendwo im Preisgefüge der Mittelklasse liegen.
> 
> Case


Wobei die ersten Shimano Rollen mit Kampfbremse, zu ihrer Zeit, sicherlich zu den teuren Rollen gezählt werden mussten.
Ich fische sie selber noch oft mit Freude, sie funktionieren nach wie vor genau so zuverlässig wie am ersten Tag.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich habe neulich mal zufällig mal die Abu Rocksweeper in der Hand gehabt.

Das ist ja wohl ein Unding. Ein fetter dicker Blank, der mit billig anmutender Japanoptik ein bißchen aufgepeppt ist und das ganze für 400 Euro. 

Unglaublich.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Uli, schon beeindruckend wozu Marketing und Produktdesign in der Lage sind.
Nee.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich mal zufällig mal die Abu Rocksweeper in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Das ist ja wohl ein Unding. Ein fetter dicker Blank, der mit billig anmutender Japanoptik ein bißchen aufgepeppt ist und das ganze für 400 Euro.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte die kleine 2,40m mit 10-40g WG mal in der Hand. Eigendlich fand ich die nicht so schlecht, sehr schnell und die wäre schon fast passend als Gummifischrute. Aber bei den Preis gibt's auch eine VHF in schön.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte die kleine 2,40m mit 10-40g WG mal in der Hand. Eigendlich fand ich die nicht so schlecht, sehr schnell und die wäre schon fast passend als Gummifischrute. Aber bei den Preis gibt's auch eine VHF in schön.


 
Ich hatte die 3m Rute in der Hand. Ziemlich klobig, zugegebenerweise leicht, aber verglichen mit meinen durchaus günstigeren Ruten mies verarbeitet. Ein Angelstock ist ein Angelstock und kein Designuntergrund. Die Shimano Lesath hat ja ähnlichen Tinnef, wie diese ultraleichten Einstegtitaniumringe, die so gerne bei allerlei Gelegenheit brechen. Da muß man viel Geld für Dinge ausgeben, die nicht funktional sind.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich mal zufällig mal die Abu Rocksweeper in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Das ist ja wohl ein Unding. Ein fetter dicker Blank, der mit billig anmutender Japanoptik ein bißchen aufgepeppt ist und das ganze für 400 Euro.


Erstmal Zustimmung zu Deiner Kritik! #6

Es sieht für mich so aus, das ABU von der Jarden/Purefishing Sparte als "Highend-Label" aufgebaut oder wiederbelebt werden soll - je nach Sichtweise,  geplant als "High-End-Marke" und dazu müssen auch entsprechende Bauernfangprodukte wie diese Spinnruten (Rocksweeper, Fantasista) designt und beworben werden. In einem Blindvergleich würde man sicher schnell merken, daß andere Ruten für weit weniger Geld das gleiche bieten.

400 bis 500 EUR für eine subjektive Optimalspinnrute (gute Komponenten, angepaßt, individuell gebaut) sind ok, das gleiche Geld für ein Ding von der Stange in Billig-Chinafertigung ist einfach nur Extremverarschung. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Zudem man für 350 beim Rutenbauer oder für 250 im Selbstabu was richtig G..les kriegt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli, schon beeindruckend wozu Marketing und Produktdesign in der Lage sind.
> Nee.


 
Was meinst Du warum ich so ungern "namenhafte" Produkte benutze. Marken entstehen meisten durch werbung.
Es gibt so viele nicht ganz so bekannte Marken, die durchaus was taugen.


----------



## darth carper (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Beispiele?


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wären wohl offtopic!


----------



## darth carper (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich glaube nicht!
Geht ja auch um Unsinn von teurem Angelgerät, da wären ein paar Beispiele für günstiges aber gutes Gerät nicht unbedingt off topic.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Da hat er recht. Das ist hier ja kein Highendthread.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Mhm! Na gut!

Für mich hätte jetzt die Formulierung teuer, die Bedingung preiswert ausgeschlossen???


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Teures Gerät wird doch unsinnig, wenn es gleichwertiges für weniger Geld gibt.

Nur fängt leider da das Dilemma an. Meiner Ansicht nach verändern 95% etwatigen Mehrpreises nur 5% der Funktionalität. Der Rest ist in den meisten Fällen eigenes Plaisir. Es gibt ja auch genügend Beispiele, wo technisch altes für teuer Geld verkauft wird. Ich sag nur Sportex. 

Ein Riesenproblem ist in diesem Board jedoch, dass viele oft Dinge beurteilen, die sie noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben. Also ein Großteil dieser Diskussionen auf heisser Luft beruhen.

Am WE habe ich einer jungen Dame mein etwas schwereres Mefogerät in die Hand gedrückt. Obwohl sie selbst eine Stradic fischt, was ja nichts schlechtes ist, meinte sie nach kurzer Zeit, dass das ja unglaublich sei, als würde man Luft kurbeln. Das nenne ich Komfort, das sind eben die 5%. 

Übrigens Tommy, mich würden da doch Rollen besonders interessieren.

Uli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



darth carper schrieb:


> Beispiele?


 
Yad
Interfish
linafe (richtig geschrieben?)
Scorpion

und noch ein paar andere, die mir nicht auf Anhieb einfallen.
Diese Firmen produzieren zwar zum Teil auch Billig Kram, wenn man aber die etwas teureren Ruten nimmt ist man genauso gut bedient wie mit "Markenware"
Kommt aber preiswerter bei weg.

(Ist aber nur meine Meinung, ich weiß viele von Euch haben eine andere)


----------



## darth carper (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Yad ist klar, die haben sehr gute Ruten im Programm.
Die andere Firma heißt Lineaffe und genießt auf dem Wallersektor einen guten Ruf.
Von den anderen Beiden hatte ich noch nichts in der Hand, obwohl mein Händler Produkte von denen im Laden hat, allerdings nur aus dem absoluten Billigsegment.

Man sollte sich eben auch mal mit anderen Marken befassen und nicht nur jedem Trend hinterher laufen.


----------



## stecs (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Ich habe mir eine Shimano Baitrunner AERO 8000 GTE-B zugelegt, bei ebay 70 Teuronen gelöhnt und muß sagen, die Rolle (Neuware) ist ihr Geld wert. Hatte voreher eine Noname-Rolle für 15 Euro, schade ums Geld...

gruss stecs


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Das ist doch ganz einfach, eine gute Rolle hat 2 Griffe an der Kurbel und eine Öl-Einfüllschraube. Praktisch gesagt kann man sie nicht nur gut von außen ölen, sondern auch greifen. Dafür gebe ich das viele Geld gerne aus. Bei Ruten ist das völlig anders. Wozu in eine teuere Rute investieren? Wenn, dann eher noch in eine gute Schnur. Was macht die Rute so wichtig im Zusammenspiel Blinkergewicht, Rute, Schnur, Rolle? 

Situation heute Morgen: Auflandiger Wind, 4bft, also Schaumkämme und kräftige Wellen. Mein schwerster Blinker hat 40g, viel mehr schafft die Rute nicht. Der Blinker kommt kaum zum Grund, wird mit den Wellen fortgespült. Auch eine Meerforellenrute die ü 553€ kostet, hätte in dieser Situation nicht mehr Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## Franky (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*


@ Rosi:
An den äusseren Umständen ändert weder teures noch billiges Gerät. :q Selbst mit teurer Schnur und einer Stella am Rollenhalter hätte ein "custombuild" MeFoStöckchen nicht viel rausholen können. Wenn Du jedoch 6 - 8 Stunden intensiv blinkerst, wirst Du den Unterschied mit Sicherheit spüren, da "billige" Ruten in der Regel nicht sonderlich ausbalanciert sind und die Angelei auf Dauer ziemlich ermüdend erscheinen lassen. Der nächste Morgen ist auf jedenfall in den Schulter spürbar... 
Auch die Verarbeitung, Positionierung und Qualität der Ringe, Ausführung des Rollenhalters, der für einen dauerhaften und festen Sitz der Rolle garantieren muss sowie die Qualität des Korks für den Griff sind Dinge, die da einen großen Unterschied machen. Insbesondere die Ringposition, sowohl Abstände zueinander als auch die Position zu den Overlaps des Blanks haben großen Einfluss auf Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften. Ich habe für einen Bekannten eine Pilkrute neu beringt und "nur" die neuen Ringe auf die "richtigen" Punkte gesetzt. Die Rute ist weder schwerer noch leichter geworden, wirft aber weiter und hat mehr "Druck" im Drill... Das sind Gründe, die einen ambitionierten Angler vielleicht dazu veranlassen, sich einmal eine "richtige" Rute zu kaufen, anstatt fünf bis sechs in relativ kurzer Zeit. Aber jeder so, wie er mag...


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ein Riesenproblem ist in diesem Board jedoch, dass viele oft Dinge beurteilen, die sie noch nie in der Hand gehabt haben. Also ein Großteil dieser Diskussionen auf heisser Luft beruhen.


 
voll richtig, hast in meinen Augen nen Elfer verwandelt mit dieser Aussage, 
es ist oft zum :c wenn man "Meinungen" über tackle liest,
frei nach dem Motto...
ein Freund meines Freundes hat einen Bekannten, der hat gehört das.......

oder...
ich selbst fische das gerät nicht, es geht aber nix über Gerät XY....
diese ewigen Spekulationen und Stimmungsmache für oder gegen Gerät xy, welches Leute empfehlen (oder auch davon abraten), dabei hatten sie die Teile wenn überhaupt mal im Laden in der Hand....
aber hier dann fleissig posten und andre Leute dazu verleiten für ihr sauer verdientes Geld Zeug zu kaufen welches nicht den jew. Anforderungen entspricht. Nur weil die Argumentation derjenigen in "wissenschaftlichen" Worten, mit irgendwelchen Fachausdrücken (die jeder 2te hier in Wikipedia nachschlagen muss) und physikalischen Gesetzen verfasst wurde, sich natürlich dementsprechend hochtrabend und allwissend auf scheinbar (oder  auch wirklich) wissenschaftlich belegte Gründe stützt, sich dann auch für denjenigen der Infos sucht, dementsprechen liest. Frei nach dem Motto...
Ich versteh zwar nicht was der will, der *muss *einfach Ahnung haben, also glaube ich ihm und kaufe das Teil.
Nun denn soll jeder machen wie er will, ich finde es gehört sich einfach nicht, dass man Tackle empfiehlt welches man nicht kennt, bzw. nicht selbst gefischt hat....
(zum fischen gehört mehr dazu als das Teil mal ne Stunde in der Hand zu halten)
aber das müssen solche "Ratgeber" mit sich selbst ausmachen, sie sollten halt einfach nur bedenken, dass sie mit dem Geld andrer Leute "umgehen"......
Die Beweggründe hierfür entziehen sich meiner Kenntnis und wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich die auch nicht wirklich wissen....

zum Thema...
dass günstigeres Gerät durchaus in der Lage ist (sein kann) teures Tackle in *Funktionalität* paroli zu bieten, streitet niemand ab, aber das Auge fischt bei mir als beispiel auch mit. Will heissen, ich mag nen total schönen feinen Kork, der kostet nun mal mehr, auch kosten Goldcermetringe mehr als Hardloys, auch kostet ein wenig mehr Laufruhe bei ner Rolle mehr, sicher, jedes Quentchen Leistung mehr (speziell bei Rollen), wird *nicht prozentual* hochzurechnen sein, das ist klar. Die "extravaganten Feinheiten" sind nun mal teurer, wer sich die Teile trotzdem kauft, wird wissen warum er das macht, sei es auch nur der Optik wegen.
bevor ichs vergesse,
sicher es ist auch klar, dass in erster Linie das Wissen des Anglers den Fisch bringt
aber es ist wie immer im Leben:
jedem Tierchen sein plaisierchen....


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach, eine gute Rolle hat 2 Griffe an der Kurbel und eine Öl-Einfüllschraube.



Ach, doch tasächlich mal jemand dem die $%*#-Öleinfüllschraube einiger Shimano-Rollen wirklich gefällt ... |supergri

Das Ding ist doch totaler Mumpitz. Hast du schonmal bei einer Rolle öfters nachgeölt? Wie ich bei meiner Technium, nach einem Jahr intensiven Gebrauchs ist nun das Getriebe endlich 100%ig fettfrei! Und läuft jetzt richtig mies, da hilft natürlich auch nicht noch mehr Öl. Ich weiss nicht, wie die Designer bei Shimano sich das vorstellen, aber auf die Dauer hilft das blöde Ölen leider garnichts, da muss ein anständiges Fett rein, und kein Öl um das Fett immer mehr zu verdünnen, bis keines mehr da ist. #q

Das mit dem Doppelgriff ist Geschmackssache. Aber ne Vorraussetzung für ne gute Rolle ist er definitiv nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Es gibt ja auch Modelle bei denen statt Öl Fett mitgeliefert wird. No Problem.

Uli


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Nun denn soll jeder machen wie er will, ich finde es gehört sich einfach nicht, dass man Tackle empfiehlt welches man nicht kennt, bzw. nicht selbst gefischt hat....



#6#6#6

Ich bekenne mich gerne zu den HighEnd Geraete Anglern; ich arbeite viel und hart (was mir zugegeben auch spass macht), und haue kaum Geld fuer andere Dinge raus, dafuer goenne ich mir halt mal ne Kombo fuer teures geld. Weil ich zudem wenig Zeit habe, geniesse ich es, wenn ich mit meinem teuren Geraet dann mal ein paar Stunden ans wasser komme. das ist mein kleines stueck luxus, das ich mir goenne.

Ergaenzung:

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass ich dadurch proportional zu meinem Ausgaben mehr oder groessere Fische fange. Mehr Zeit am Wasser (auch mit guenstigerem Geraet) wuerde mir vermutlich mehr und groessere fische bringen...


----------



## Dart (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> voll richtig, hast in meinen Augen nen Elfer verwandelt mit dieser Aussage,
> es ist oft zum :c wenn man "Meinungen" über tackle liest,
> frei nach dem Motto...
> ein Freund meines Freundes hat einen Bekannten, der hat gehört das.......
> ...


Very good Posting
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Markus18 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Vielleich ein unnützer Beitrag aber ich tu das alles mal wieder mit der Automasche vergleichen.Man kommt mit nem 15 Jahre alten Opel Corsa, genauso wie mit nem High End Auto ala.......(das überlass ich euch, Geschmäcker sind verschieden) von A nach B. Das Gefühl welches bei der Fahrt (Angelei) aufkommt ist maßgebend für den Auto (Tackle) kauf.Deshalb lasse ich jedem seine Vorlieben und respektiere Leute, welche mit nem alten VW Bus quer durch die Welt reisen und nebenbei in sämtlichen Herren Länder, Fische mit ner alten Telerute fangen.Mir persönlich geht zwar keiner ab, wenn ich mit meinem Angelgerät am Wasser stehe und mir Leute beim fischen zusehen, trotzdem mag ich es qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät zu benutzen, da ich es garnicht leiden kann, wenn mein Auto auf dem Weg nach Spanien schlapp macht oder meine Rolle, beim Drill eines großen Fisches den Geist aufgibt.
Sicherlich ist der Tacklewahnsinn, den einige betreiben, maßlos  übertrieben, aber wenn man Spass daran hat und einem beim Benutzen dieser Dinge, die Welt wieder in Ordnung erscheint, warum nicht.

Jeder wie er will oder kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Durch die Öleinfüllschraube geht auch Kettenfließfett rein, das funzt sehr gut. (Fahradladen)

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Ich bekenne mich gerne zu den HighEnd Geraete Anglern; ich arbeite viel und hart (was mir zugegeben auch spass macht), und haue kaum Geld fuer andere Dinge raus, dafuer goenne ich mir halt mal ne Kombo fuer teures geld. Weil ich zudem wenig Zeit habe, geniesse ich es, wenn ich mit meinem teuren Geraet dann mal ein paar Stunden ans wasser komme. das ist mein kleines stueck luxus, das ich mir goenne.
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

Genau so...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Durch die Öleinfüllschraube geht auch Kettenfließfett rein, das funzt sehr gut. (Fahradladen)



Ernsthaft?

#6 Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Lionhead (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Leudde leudde ich verstehe euch nicht. Warum müssen sich Angler für Ihr hochwertiges Angelzeug rechtfertigen?
Jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten. 

Wichtig ist doch, dass man sich im Leben seine Prioritäten festlegt.

Und der eine erfreut sich an edlem Angelgerät, weil er sich das leisten kann und der andere erfreut sich an der Höhe seiner Mietzahlungen (0,-), den vollgemachten Windeln seiner Kiddies, einer Angelrute für 80 Euro und der Zeit die er mit seiner Familie angelnderweise verbringen kann.

Es gibt natürlich heutzutage leider viele Leute, die jeden Euro umdrehen und nicht viel Geld für Angelgerät haben.

Aber ich habe noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, das einer der Highend-Angelzeugsliebhaber jemand in einem Beitrag angegriffen hat, weil er keine Harrison o.ä.fischt. Diese Leute sind einfach so begeistert von Ihrem Hobby, das sie dies gerne hier teilen möchten.
Es geht nie darum auf dicke Hose zu machen.

Darum Spass am schönen Angelgerät #6
Neid |abgelehn

 Jan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Jan

Super Posting! #r


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Durch die Öleinfüllschraube geht auch Kettenfließfett rein, das funzt sehr gut. (Fahradladen)



Hallo nochmal,

ginge da in etwa sowas?


/sorry für OT


----------



## SebastianHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> voll richtig, hast in meinen Augen nen Elfer verwandelt mit dieser Aussage,
> es ist oft zum :c wenn man "Meinungen" über tackle liest,
> frei nach dem Motto...
> ein Freund meines Freundes hat einen Bekannten, der hat gehört das.......
> ...


 
Super Posting!!!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

feine Sache das Fett, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht etwas zu viskos ist


----------



## SebastianHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Ich bekenne mich gerne zu den HighEnd Geraete Anglern; ich arbeite viel und hart (was mir zugegeben auch spass macht), und haue kaum Geld fuer andere Dinge raus, dafuer goenne ich mir halt mal ne Kombo fuer teures geld. Weil ich zudem wenig Zeit habe, geniesse ich es, wenn ich mit meinem teuren Geraet dann mal ein paar Stunden ans wasser komme. das ist mein kleines stueck luxus, das ich mir goenne.
> 
> ...


 

Deine Meinung teile ich voll und ganz. Bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus. Wenn ich mir eine Combo zulege ist die Brieftasche auch um einiges leichter. 
Früher habe ich auch nur mit günstigen Gerät genagelt. 
Heute kaufe ich mir nur noch wirklich gutes Spinngerät. 
Das ist einfach ein ganz anderes Gefühl wenn man den ganzen Tag mit solch einem schönem Gerät am Wasser steht.
Mit einer Billig-Combo fällt dir der Arm schon nach 3 Std. ab.

Habe mir gerade eine schöne Anschaffung gemacht. 
Eine CMW Blechpeitsche. Hammer Teil. 


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Früher habe ich auch nur mit günstigen Gerät genagelt.



das ist doch fast Bordferkel-verdaechtig, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

@Wicked Walley
Genau das meinte ich.
Funktioniert sehr gut, zumindest bei meinen Shim. Rollen.
Ist auf jeden Fall besser als nur Öl.

Gruss


Pauly


----------



## Dart (18. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Aber ich habe noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, das einer der Highend-Angelzeugsliebhaber jemand in einem Beitrag angegriffen hat, weil er keine Harrison o.ä.fischt. Diese Leute sind einfach so begeistert von Ihrem Hobby, das sie dies gerne hier teilen möchten.
> Es geht nie darum auf dicke Hose zu machen.
> 
> Darum Spass am schönen Angelgerät #6
> ...


Klasse Jan#6
Ich hab auch noch nix gelesen, wo ich anschließend der Meinung war, das jemand Kronleuchter mit der Nase abreissen will. Die Infos zum Highend Tackle werden doch allesamt sehr sachlich und fundiert gepostet.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Hooked (20. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Genau So!

...und, einfach mal so in den Raum gestellt.

"Geld ist zum ausgeben da!"


Wenn manche Leute schon 80-200€ für Guidings zahlen, dann kann man sich diese doch auch sparen und mehr Geld in Tackle investieren. Oder so ähnlich. Gibt genug  Beispiele die schon genannt worden sind. 

Jeder so wie er möchte.

Leute die mit Ihrem Tackle mal so richtig auf die Kacke hauen wollen, sollen doch bitte mal hier in die nähere Umgebung zum angeln kommen.

Dann sind sie Ihr Gerät schneller los, als sie bis Drei zählen können. 

Wenn man dann sein Tackle zurück haben möchte, hilft nur I-Bäh...:q

(Ist hier natürlich nicht überall so, aber an manchen Gewässern könnte sowas durchaus vorkommen).


----------



## wallerfreak (20. April 2008)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

es muss nich immer des teuerste sein ich angel gern mit meinem freund zusammen und der is voll der foxfreak und ich hab mir als aller erstes so ne billig angel  mit rute 3,90cm rolle 5kugellager mit 40er schnur für 20€ bestellt und die sieht orginal so aus wie die fox schönes kork und alles und ich hab die jetzt schon 5jahre und die hält prima und dann hab ich die fox gekauft die genauso aussieht ,wenn ihr mich fragt kein unterrschied


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Eigentlich ein sehr schöner Thread, den es lohnt mal wieder etwas hochzuholen.


----------



## bobbl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni 1962
> Das ist meine Erfahrung, ich angel schon lange an der Ostsee und Bodden.
> Leider musste ich schon sehr viele Angler treffen, die ihre Rollen innerhalb kürzester Zeit schrotteten. An den Bodden habe ich auch leider schon viele Angler gesehen, die mit völlig unzureichendem Gerät auf Grosshechte fischen gehen. Das machen die aber nur einmal.
> Bringt nämlich nix 80 Euro für einen Tag Guiding auszugeben und dann die Fische nicht aus dem Wasser zu kriegen.
> Was aber natürlich klar ist: Auch für sone Angelei kann man für 150 Euro ne brauchbare Combo zusammenstellen. Für weniger Geld wirds schwierig. Mehr Geld auszugeben ist nicht nötig macht aber Spass.



Stell mir das bitte zusammen, das Großhechtgerät für 150 Euro, das fände ich spitze :k


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Wirklich derbe zum Spinnfischen:

Rute aus dem Abverkauf, z.B. Beastmaster mit WG 100g => ~60€
Rolle aus dem Abverkauf, z.B. Penn Slammer 360 => 70€
Schnur z.B. aus US-Ebay: PowerPro 20lbs/270m => 20€

Damit hast Du eine schwere Spinncombo zusammen, mit der man auch am Bodden gut fischen kann. Die Slammer ist eigentlich bei den aktuellen Preisen gesetzt, ähnlich der US-PP, bei der Rute kann man am besten mal bei den Abverkäufen beim Händler schauen was einem gut in der Hand liegt.

Natürlich ist die Combo dann kein Leichtgewicht, aber eben auch robust. Ähnlich robust und leichter kostet dann eben...


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*



bobbl schrieb:


> Stell mir das bitte zusammen, das Großhechtgerät für 150 Euro, das fände ich spitze :k



Rolle: Balzer Full Metal Jacket SP:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-Full-Meta...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

Rute: Yad Springhill

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-YAD-Springhi...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

Schnur: Power Pro 8lb

http://cgi.ebay.com/POWER-PRO-FISHI...in_2?hash=item3ef6b72206&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

EDIT: Stefan war schneller  kommt davon wen man erst schreibt, dann eine raucht und erst dan den Post abschickt


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

balzer diabolo spin 25-75g ~ 50€
spro passion 740 ~ 40€
+ power pro 274m ~ 20€

mit der ausrüstung hab ich nen 110er hecht sicher gelandet, super rolle, kann ich nur empfehlen!

cormoran bull fighter 20-60g 40€ gekauft für 25€
cormoran corcast spin ca 50€ gekauft für 20€
auch ne power pro drauf

und die 3.

balzer diabolo spin 5-45g ~ 30€ 
balzer alegra ax 5250 ca. 30€

3 ruten, rollen, schnur für nichtmal 300€..

damit werd ich fischen bis sie auseinander fleigen (ausser ich seh mal was super günstiges) 

wenn man was kaputt geht werd ichs überleben, ich hätte überhaupt keine lust mit so teurem gerät durch irgendwelche büsche zu kriechen..

was andere machen ist mir aber relaiv egal, ich fang auch so meine fische


----------



## bobbl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Die Slammer habe ich selber, ist eine tolle Rolle.
Die Rute kenne ich leider nicht...
mfg


----------



## galexand (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Also ich hab ne 
Shimano Beast Master AX270XH für 114€
und ne 
Penn Slammer 360 für 70€
und muss sagen die Kombo ist ihren preis wert.


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät*

Moin,

Shimano technium 4000FB für weiß ich nicht viel Geld:q

Und jetzt was mit dem niemand was anfangen kann...

Rute auf einen Tusk X2M Blank extra für mich aufgebaut für 200€...(Als Schüler selbst gekauft ;-)))
Damit man sich etwa denken kann was dat ist, 3m lang, FujiSic Ringe sowie Rollenhalter...Korkgriff


Und das alles nur weil mich das olle Mefo-ärgern auf soner extrem rockenden Angelfreizeit in DK total infiziziert hat:vik:



Gruß JAn Peter


----------

